#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-21
<Ethernin> hey any of u guys in here?
<Ethernin> what do u guys think of multitouch / utouch?
<Ethernin> going to try and install it from source on a nexus 7 tablet running ubuntu
<Ethernin> anybody have any touchscreen tools / apps they think work the best?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-16
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, so I uploaded my initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch change but the package appears to FTBFS with some unrelated error:
<stgraber> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159877979/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.64_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stgraber> seems like the new fakeroot broke the build somehow
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, so apparently with the older libfakeroot/libfakechroot LD_PRELOAD would be set to an invalid value of "lib1 lib2" instead of "lib1:lib2" so ldd wouldn't show those dependencies and they'd be ignore by update-initramfs
<stgraber> ogra_: now with the current version, ldd sees those libraries but can't access them due to fakechroot
<stgraber> hmm, or not, just changing that one thing doesn't solve anything
<stgraber> ogra_: I've got to run now. At least I've confirmed that I didn't cause the problem... One obvious way around is to install fakechroot in the chroot but that'll also result in a bloated initrd which will contain libfakeroot and libfakechroot for no good reason...
<cwayne> mhall119, are you a mod on the g+ page
<Mirv> popey: ogra_: zoltan was looking into that SDK upgrade problem, and found the cause at least
<pinguinnet> hi
<pinguinnet> yesterday installed touch on my galaxy nexus and find it great but having problems in changing password for my wifi connection
<pinguinnet> can some help me with it
<BillyZane> I bought a nexus 5 so I can install ubuntu-touch. now i've discovered the time scale for a nexus 5 release is indefinite
<BillyZane> i want to see ubuntu-touch becoming a viable alternative to android, but it has to get ALL the hardware features of a phone functional. even on the nexus 4, which is the best supported phone, the gyroscope apparently has zero support
<tsdgeos> BillyZane: this is free software! I'm sure the team working on the sensors will welcome patches to make it work better :-)
<BillyZane> that's for sure
<BillyZane> i'm not trying to point fingers or be ungrateful
<BillyZane> but i feel canonical has this ambitious plan and it won't have any chance if it can't get those basic things right. of course it's in beta right? so perhaps in 2014 it will work out these issues
<pitti> ricmm: hey Rick, how are you?
<tygerlord> Hello, I'm trying porting flipped on crespo and have a trouble with dir structure, according to touch script
<tygerlord> system is mounted to /android/system under root ubuntu
<tygerlord> but for working /system seem to be mounted under root ubuntu
<tygerlord> I don't know where the transfert from /android/system to /system must be realised
<tygerlord> to check what goes wrong...
<tygerlord> Someone know if a wiki summarise dir that must be present at end of init?
<tvoss> pitti, good morning
<pitti> hey tvoss, guten Morgen
<tygerlord> Someone know witch script is in charge of mounting /system under ubuntu root?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: hi when you have a minute can you look into this MR from last week ? there are some tests failing on mako but it seems like a CI infrastructure issue, not a problem caused by the MR itself: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4071/console
<xnox> tygerlord: initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch in some case, which is at times generated from the per device fstab using the update-fstab hacks.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, looks like the application crashed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, "terminate called after throwing an instance of …"
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: oh, hadn't noticed that. doesn't seem to happen in all cases where tests fail, though
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, right, looks like the app fails to start, or autopilot fails to find it, seems this has been happening quite a lot for various apps lately, apparently only (or mostly) on mako
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: I think someone with a mako should investigate that, but in the meantime can the actual code be reviewed ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, see the last few e-mails in the thread entitled "Landing team 10.12.13" on the ubuntu-phone ML, where Thomi refers to the TnT team, you should ping them about this failure
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: checking that email. what about the review though ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, which review? you only sent me a link to some logs
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: sorry, I meant this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-save-state/+merge/198364 I seem to recall asking for a review last week already, but I might be wrong
<oSoMoN> I don’t recall that one, I’ll have a look
<OttOmanTR> Will Ubuntu Touch have standard ubuntu desktop when you have it connected to a monitor?
<timp> OttOmanTR: eventually
<timp> OttOmanTR: but not the current version
<OttOmanTR> somebody said Ubuntu Touch is not the Ubuntu for phones we saw before
<timp> OttOmanTR: I know only of one ubuntu touch(/phones), but I don't know what you saw before :)
<timp> OttOmanTR: perhaps somebody meant that Ubuntu for Android is something else than Ubuntu Touch. That is correct.
<OttOmanTR> I saw Ubuntu for phones videos on youtube that has Ubuntu Desktop when you plug it to a external monitor via hdmi
<timp> OttOmanTR: this? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<OttOmanTR> yes it is
<OttOmanTR> so Ubuntu Touch is not this?
<OttOmanTR> because this was what I liked about Ubuntu Touch
<timp> OttOmanTR: ubuntu touch is still in development, and that feature is not there yet
<timp> OttOmanTR: yes, I like that too, so I can't wait for that particular feature to become available :) dunno when though.
<OttOmanTR> If Ubuntu Touch doesn't have that now even in alpha/beta stage, I ensure you it'll never have it :(
<popey> OttOmanTR: it's planned for 14.10
<OttOmanTR> popey: Thanks a lot :)
<Hourd> Looking forward to that feature
<popey> me too!
<popey> i want to plug it into a TV and use it to play media too
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: it seems that the app crashes during the very first tests, and after that autopilot is never able to find it again
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, same symptoms as for the other apps (seen sometimes on webbrowser-app)
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: i'm emailing the tnt team about it, cc'ing you
<oSoMoN> thx
<charlycoste> hi everyone!
<ffelgenh> are there any issues with android 4.4 installing ubuntu touch ... the nexus 4 I use for installing ubuntu touch  is asking me to upgrade to 4.4 ... I know there is some dual boot setup for android and ubuntu touch, can somebody please point me to a how to for that?
<vicky> hi
<vicky> anybody there?
<vicky> need help
<charlycoste> i'm here, but I'm looking for help too :p
<popey> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> ffelgenh: we haven't ported to 4.4 yet
<popey> ffelgenh: I believe we've had reports that 4.4 may upgrade the radio firmware and cause issues, but not seen that myself first hand
<cwayne> wow, last test run is looking really good
<cwayne> 99%
<ffelgenh> thx ... I will wait until 4.4 is ported ... but 4.3 is ported?
<ffelgenh> popey: sorry I missed the correct answer format ;-)
<ffelgenh> popey: do you have experience with dual boot, or anybody you know?
<charlycoste> Is there any way to make Ubuntu Touch work on a Nexus 7 of 2nd generation?
<vicky> i want to install ubuntu touch on my lg p990; from last one year the development is like freezed..no further updates from dev rugglezs
<vtpot> ?
<popey> ffelgenh: i don't. we don't have a supported method for dual boot right now
<popey> charlycoste: not yet
<vtpot> not dual boot.
<vtpot> just ubuntu touch
<vtpot> ?
<ffelgenh> popey: thx ... sorry for asking again ... what is the supported android version
<charlycoste> thank you popey. Should I wait for it and maybe give a hand to developers or should I change it back for a 1rst generation one?
<popey> ffelgenh: 4.3 i think
<charlycoste> (I just bought a Nexus 7 to install Ubuntu Touch for Qt developing purpose and was desapointed to realize that only the 2012 edition are supported)
<dholbach> cyphermox, on maguro I have the problem that in some circumstances (not sure when or why) when I call somebody or get called, I can hear nothing and all, and on the next call it's fine again - did anyone report anything like this already? what kind of information would you or awe need for this?
<ogra_> dholbach, that sounds more like pulseaudio acting up
<dholbach> ah, ok - that might be
<dholbach> diwic, ^ have you heard cases of this before?
<diwic> dholbach, not really, I think it's a new one...but not sure about that either
<dholbach> it looks like people on the other end can hear me just fine
<dholbach> and start making fun of me and my phone (we all take it with humour), but I think I should start debugging it somehow :)
<diwic> dholbach, I think you could try taking an alsa-info when call is working and when call is broken, and compare the two
<diwic> dholbach, to see if it's a mixer problem
<dholbach> ok great
<dholbach> will do
<ffelgenh> popey: fine ... then I do not have to go back to an earlier version  ... I did not install ubuntu touch since the release 1.0 back in october ... I will make a fresh install ... anything special, beside changing the channel to trusty? ... from ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net I read about "problems" with the trusty tahr images, shall I wait with the fresh install ... I like to do bluetooth experiments, and later app development
<ogra_> ffelgenh, trusty is fine (don't use the trusty-proposed channel, just trusty if you want some stability though)
<dholbach> diwic, how do I take an alsa-info?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<dholbach> perfect
<popey> ffelgenh: trusty is pretty good right now, but you may want to disable mir
<popey> i dont believe it works well on the nexus 7 at the moment
<ogra_> works here
<ffelgenh> ogra_,popey: thank you!
<popey> "works" vs "works well"
<ogra_> its just a bit slower (since it uses some SW rendering bits)
<ffelgenh> ogra_,popey: I will also install on a nexus 7
<ffelgenh> ogra_,popey: the first time ... when the device arrived tomorrow
<dragonfly> quit
<ogra_> ffelgenh, oh, and if you can avoid it, do *not* upgrade the nexus4 to 4.4 ... the radio firmware changed and is not backwards compatible (ubuntu will not be able to use the radio/wlan if the device was on 4.4 before)
<dholbach> diwic, is there anything special I need to do on touch or maguro to
<dholbach> ... have it working? I get "cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory" and it reboots
<ffelgenh> ogra_: popey all ready warned me ... I will not install it ... how can I get rid off this annoying upgrade message?
<ogra_> heh, dunno ...
<ogra_> ask google ? :)
<diwic> dholbach, hmm, I thought I tried alsa-info on N4 a while ago, but not sure. tbh, you're one of the first using alsa-info on ARM. :-)
<dholbach> woohoo! exciting ;-)
<ffelgenh> ogra_: :-) I will ... hoped somebody maybe knows it
 * ogra_ shakes his head ... 
<ogra_> diwic, s/ARM/Touch/
<ogra_> (we used alsa-info on ARM a lot in the past :P )
<diwic> ogra_, you did? The lspci issue was fixed less than a year ago?
<ogra_> we used it on pandas ... and beagleboards ...
<diwic> ogra_, well, I vaguely remember that it would refuse to work without lspci, but maybe my memory was wrong...
<diwic> dholbach, but any reboot must be due to some weird kernel bug, I would assume...
<ogra_> well, i know that i had to collect alsa-info stuff for TI back when they still had a linux team caring for panda and beagle
<ogra_> and it used to work there
<ogra_> probably the panda was special
<diwic> dholbach, if alsa-info does not work, perhaps try "amixer -c0 contents", that would at least give you the mixer state
<dholbach> diwic, all right, will do - thanks
<cwayne> mardy, any update on the app-access branch?
<lilix> hello
<lilix> there are someone?
<asac> om26er: maybe join #ubuntu-ci-eng
<asac> for these days :)
<asac> hehe
<om26er> sure
<mardy> cwayne: it's about ready, but I'm on holidays this week
<cwayne> mardy, ah, sorry!
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hi, when you have a minute, can you tell me if there's any documentation on how to push content from an app to an other app ? In the current docs there seems to be only the possibility for an app to request content from another, but not the other way around (an app wanting to save some content and asking the content hub to spawn another app that can handle it)
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: for example browser or notes wanting to save a picture in the gallery
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, right, we can't initiate on the export side yet
<kenvandine> i have a branch for that
<kenvandine> but it isn't ready yet
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i see. any ideas on when it might be usable ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, depends... my branch works now
<kenvandine> but i think the API will need to change a bit
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, so you could start implementation with my unmerged branch, just beware the API might get broken
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: is it better if i wait until you have something more final, then ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i doubt i'll get it merged before the holiday break
<Noxr> ubuntu-touch faster of ubuntu-unity?
<Noxr> yes no?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<Noxr> Ubuntu-unity slow work on netbook
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: your branch seems ok, but I don't understand why we would need to ping the server
<pitti> tvoss: do you know whether ricmm will be back this year still?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I was looking at intermittent CI failures this morning, and I noticed in one case that the test failed because the page on which the browser initially opens was never loaded, and this page is served by the local test server, so I added this check which I hope will help understand what happens in similar cases
<tvoss> pitti, yup, should be back tomorrow
<pitti> tvoss: danke
<Noxr> Hey?
<tvoss> pitti, yw :) btw: I just realized I have a whole truckload of chroots mounted, any idea how to umount all of them?
<pitti> tvoss: schroot, or plain chroot?
<tvoss> pitti, schroot
<tvoss> Noxr, ubuntu-touch is not a replacement for Unity on the desktop
<pitti> tvoss: try sudo schroot --end-session --all-sessions
<Noxr> Utouch fast work?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not sure what would change if you first ask the server to open a different page
<pitti> tvoss: sorry, sudo schroot --end-session --all
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i mean, it would fail the same way with the loremipsum page and the ping page, no ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well I can identify early on that the problem is with the server, before even starting the app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so I can discard issues with starting the app itself
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i see. ok then, makes sense.
<tvoss> Noxr, sorry, have problem parsing your question
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thx
<Noxr> Ubuntu Unity slow work in netbook
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: did you have any other comments on my MR besides the one about expanduser (which i fixed)
<nerochiaro> ?
<tvoss> Noxr, what kind of netbook are you running on?
<dobey> Noxr: ubuntu touch and unity8 are not solutions for slow graphics drivers
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also CI is completely messed up at this moment on gallery-app, fails to even build the app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I just resumed my review, I’ll comment on it in a bit
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, perfect
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, CI fails on other MRs for gallery-app too, I’m looking into it
<Noxr> will slow work on intel?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<Noxr> yes?
<Noxr> Ubuntu touch faster or not?
<Noxr> or 100% one base?
<Noxr> Ok how install ubuntu touch on flash for my netbook?
<Noxr> hey?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch is a 100% new base, designed for phones and tablets ...
<ogra_> in ~1 year you will also be able to use it as desktop ... today ... not so much
<Noxr> ogra, u mean touch faster?
<ogra_> why would faster matter ?
<ogra_> you will not have a desktop
<ogra_> it is a phone OS
<ogra_> not something  you want to use on a netbook until there is a desktop mode
<Noxr> but i can just install de ?
<ogra_> you can install unity8 on a netbook if you run the 14.04 developer release
<ogra_> i dont think anyone tests if it is faster there ...
<Noxr> :|
<ogra_> because we do not care for desktop before 14.10
<Noxr> me also no care just need fast os for netbook
<ogra_> what netbook is this
<Noxr> few
<Noxr> but need just fast os
<ogra_> and normal ubuntu is not fast enough for you ?
<Noxr> very slow work
<Noxr> or just slow
<ogra_> well, it really depends on the netbook you use .... this is why i asked which ...
<ogra_> if it has a bad graphics driver ubuntu will run slow
<Noxr> lol u think ubuntu unity fast work on the tablets?
<ogra_> if you look for something that does not need a good graphics driver, look at lubuntu or xubuntu ...
<Noxr> no also slow
<Noxr> i know but slow
<ogra_> well, then i can not help you ... lubuntu runs very fast on a 1GHz 512M machine here
<Noxr> easypeasy also have not de
<Noxr> on on this mashine Lubuntu work slow
<Noxr> toush lightweight and fast system?
<cyphermox> dholbach: you're not alone, I noticed that too but I had put it on a bad flash rather than anything else, I was in a hurry and I haven't gotten many calls recently ;)
<dholbach> cyphermox, I'll call a couple of folks after work again and note down the mixer levels - my previous test with ogra_ worked just fine :)
<Noxr> Ubuntu just have lightweight system?
<Noxr> i can install touch and install lubuntu-desctop for example?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> touch is only for phones ...
<Noxr> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/10/12-great-linux-operating-systems-for.html
<ogra_> you can install unity8 (which touch uses for the UI) on a netbook
<Noxr> ogra why?
<dholbach> Noxr, there's going to be a "preview" of a unity8 desktop session in 14.04, but it's not there yet
<Noxr> ogra, why cant install on netbook?
<dholbach> Noxr, right now it's just on phones and tablets as ogra_ said
<ogra_> Noxr, the low level of touch is hardware specific
<ogra_> the high level is unity8
<ogra_> you can use the high level on a netbook
<Rienzilha> Joy /me just ordered a nexus 4
<ogra_> but the low level only on phones
<ogra_> Rienzilha, congrats :)
<Noxr> but touch have other standart drivers for hardware in repos?
<ogra_> Noxr, on the low level the system is designed for specific phones
<Rienzilha> I'm looking forward to trying touch
<ogra_> !devices | Noxr
<ubot5> Noxr: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Noxr> i ask i can add repos of official ubuntu desctop with drivers yes?
<Noxr> in touch
<ogra_> no
<Noxr> why?
<ogra_> because these drivers are for phones
<ogra_> they do not work on normal netbooks
<Noxr> but i can add normal drivers?\
<ogra_> you can use a normal ubuntu and install unity8 on it
<Noxr> no
<ogra_> that gives you the normal ubuntu drivers for netbooks
<Noxr> i want touch + standart repo
<Rienzilha> lol
<Rienzilha> this is going nowhere :)
<Noxr> why?
<ogra_> Noxr, touch uses the standard repo ...
<ogra_> Noxr, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<ogra_> this is the list of packages used in ubuntu touch
<ogra_> but the dirvers are separate
<Noxr> ogra, but i can add any other packages from standart Ubuntu desctop yes?
<ogra_> you can make the phone writable and install all packages from the ubuntu archive, yes
<Noxr> no  u not understand me
<Noxr> Why i just cant install Ubuntu Touch + Lubuntu-desktop on the netbook?
<Noxr> I can get drivers from desctop repo for my netbook?
<ogra_> because ubuntu touch is not available for netbooks
<Rienzilha> lol
<ogra_> :)
<Hourd> Noxr: why do you want to put Ubuntu Touch on a netbook?
<Noxr> Ubuntu standarts is slow and Ubuntu minimal + other - hard install and errors
<ogra_> Hourd, he thinks the system is smaller, but doesnt understand that the low level is only available for phones/tablets ... and that he has to use a normal ubuntu core if used on a netbook
<Rienzilha> besides, a minimal install of ubuntu is pretty lightweight
<ogra_> right
<Noxr> But i can add drivers for netbook hardware?
<Rienzilha> your heaviest component is the X server and the windowmanager
<Rienzilha> Noxr: stop it. Use a minimal ubuntu install, and install a lightweight desktop environment. I understand you can try touches environment, but you're probably better off with something like fluxbox if you want fast and lightweight
<randomcpp> does anyone know if I can flash UT with TWRP?
<Noxr> i not need xorg cose no play in games here + intel video
<Rienzilha> well you need some kind of x server if you want graphics
<Noxr> fluxbox is ugly and trash
<Rienzilha> but it is fast
<Hourd> Noxr: it would be easier to strip a minimal even smaller than it would be to get Touch working on a netbook
<Rienzilha> if you want pretty and feature rich, get a better netbook or settle for less performance
 * Rienzilha agrees with Hourd 
<ogra_> randomcpp, should work afaik
<Hourd> Or if you want it that custom go with Arch or Gentoo, would be less effort
<Noxr> i want optimal like Windows XP now here
<randomcpp> ogra_, or does ubuntu custom recovery support android roms?
<ogra_> yes, its a normal CWM recovery with some ubuntu estras added
<ogra_> *extras
<ogra_> (tar, gpg and the ubuntu-upgrade scripts)
<randomcpp> even better
<Noxr> All drivers in Linux in kernel? But possible add other drivers?
<randomcpp> thank you :)
<Hourd> Noxr: i'm sorry I do not understand what you want
<Hourd> or why you want it
<Noxr> i want add drivers for netbook in touch
<Rienzilha> 'please contact your hardware manufacturer for driver support'
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> Noxr, what drivers exactly ?
<Noxr> all
<dholbach> Noxr, Ubuntu Touch currently is just not available as a Ubuntu Desktop alternative yet
<ogra_> all drivers should be in the kernel ...
<Hourd> Noxr: why do you want to do this? For what purpose?
<ogra_> additionally graphics drivers come with xorg ...
<ogra_> beyond this, there are no other drivers ...
<Noxr> there are many drivers
<ogra_> they all come with the linux kernel or with xorg ...
<Noxr> Ubuntu have any accelerated kernel?
<ogra_> what is an accelerated kernel ?
<Rienzilha> it does have turbochargers :)
<ogra_> ubuntu has the same kernel all linux distros have
 * dholbach hugs xnox
<Noxr> ok facepalm
<Noxr> what distro then can use here on ubuntu?
<timp> ogra_: there are additional drivers like those of nvidia, but I doubt a netbook has nvidia graphics
<ogra_> as i told you before ... the most lightweight in the ubuntu family is is lubuntu
<ogra_> if you want anything lighter you have to roll your own
<ogra_> (like using fluxbox on ubuntu-minimal + xorg ... someone mentioned that above)
<timp> ogra_: if lubuntu is slow, then probably you can only make it faster by not using any graphical environment, only console.
<ogra_> timp, right
<timp> ogra_: ah. that was meant for Noxr, not you :)
<timp> Noxr: if lubuntu is slow, then probably you can only make it faster by not using any graphical environment, only console.
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ glues a k at the end of slangase` 
<Hourd> Just use single user mode :)
<Noxr> timp, how?
<ogra_> Noxr, by installing ubuntu-server
<ogra_> (which only installs -minimal and -standard by default)
<Noxr> :) i no need server
<Noxr> bb
<Noxr> i go find good OS for netbooks then
<ogra_> good idea
<randomcpp> ogra_, do you know why doesn't ubuntu recovery let me mount /sdcard (/system, /data and /cache work)?
<ogra_> randomcpp, hmm, it should ... how did you try it ?
<ogra_> (works for me from the menu)
<ogra_> (or rather ... worked like 3 moths ago when i tried it last)
<randomcpp> I go to recovery > mounts and storage > mount /sdcard => nothing happens
<ogra_> you mean in adb it doesnt show up mounted ?
<ogra_> probably a bug then, ask sergiusens or rsalveti ...
 * ogra_ is officially on vacation :)
<randomcpp> I haven't tried from adb
<dholbach> ogra_, go on vacation!
<ogra_> dholbach, i am ... only doing the fun stuff ;)
<OttOmanTR> Noxr: for my netbook I use Arch + (LXDM+ XFCE)
<Noxr> arch no usrfriendly
<OttOmanTR> yes it is definitely not but if you know linux even a little, their wiki is very helpful
<daker> ogra_: is there a way i can monitor the brightness changes (commandline) ?
<OttOmanTR> As I'm a Windows user, Linux is awesome :) I had to create nandroid backup file name manually but there is an easy way :)
<ogra_> daker, from sysfs i suppose ... not sure powerd has an api for it
<OttOmanTR> command inside command filename= `date +"%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M"`_`getprop ro.build.PDA`
<daker> ogra_: i am asking because i suspect there is something wrong there, i always use 0% but the keeps changing
<ogra_> i think thats powerd trying to be clever
<daker> and when i press the power button the brightness changes from 0 to 100% then screen off
<ogra_> there is a powerd-cli command to make it stop doing that
<ogra_> but i doubt you can call it from an app in case you are trying that
<daker> ogra_: ok thanks
<OttOmanTR> So guys, Ubuntu Touch doesn't have apps running in a virtual machine like how android does, right?
<ogra_> right
<OttOmanTR> I know it's CM based but you took Dalvik JVM out
<OttOmanTR> so do Ubuntu Touch apps run natively on CPU?
<ogra_> Ubuntu Touch only uses the kernel and some bits from android to make sensors or the modem work ... the rest is normal ubuntu
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: awesome
<ogra_> apps are either QML, or Ot/C++ or HTML/Javascript
<ogra_> s/Ot/Qt/
<OttOmanTR> QT apps are good, VLC is written in QT afaik
<OttOmanTR> of course it depends on developers
<victorp> popey, ping
<victorp> popey, the bug about installing the platform tools - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1261429
<popey> nice one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261429 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+f11/Enable platform tools does nothing" [Undecided,New]
<lool> wow on my laptop I have 1190 identical postinst files out of 2182 postinst files
<lool> that's 4 MiBs of postinsts doing ldconfig
<rsalveti> sergiusens: quick one, to make it build with latest libhybris: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/using_pkg-config_updating_libhybris_dependency/+merge/199160
<tygerlord> hello, does a wiki exist with ubuntu roofs details?
<tygerlord> It seems that /system /data and other are not mounted in ubuntu rootfs in my crespo build
<tygerlord> does soemone have a running ubuntu on is phone?
<cukedaddy> does anyone know if the nexus 5 is going to be able to run ubuntu?
<matv1> i've heard nothing about that
<cukedaddy> thanks...I hope to hear it soon
<matv1> but i would guess that canonical is triying it out in their backroom :)
<cukedaddy> I would imagine
<cukedaddy> anyway...too exciting for me in here lol
<matv1> haha
<cukedaddy> ciao
<daker> hi is there a way to run a single qml file manually, i am trying to debug by running GST_DEBUG=*:5 qmlscene XYZ.qml
<cwayne> Saviq, hey, re: the choosing-background-based-on-aspect-ratio bug, since it's invalid in unity8, what should it be marked as affecting?
<Saviq> cwayne, it's only affecting the sevilerow project now, isn't it?
<Saviq> cwayne, i.e. you need to ship the job that will procure an .override file for the default background depending on device?
<cwayne> Saviq, right, but it still needs to be done dynamically based on the screen size
<cwayne> is there a way to get the screensize in an upstart job? im happy to have it part of the SR tarball, but i'm not sure how it'd be done ATM
<Saviq> cwayne, for that I think it's enough to base on device code name
<cwayne> Saviq, is that available as an env var or something?
<Saviq> cwayne, it's gettable for sure, not entirely sure where from
<Saviq> sergiusens, any pointers on getting a device codename in an upstart job?
<sergiusens> Saviq, use getprop, the adb upstart job can be used as an example (although I'm not use it uses the exact property)
<cwayne> ah, didnt know whether getprop was available.. should be easy enough
<sergiusens> Saviq, you want ro.product.device
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, but *inside* the device?
<sergiusens> Saviq, ah, the boot hooks to enable mir have it
<Saviq> sergiusens, it needs to run in the lxc, right?
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah!
<Saviq> sergiusens, cheers
<sergiusens> Saviq, nope, can run in ubuntu
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, `getprop ro.product.device` works
<cwayne> Saviq, great thanks.  how is it going to be done in stock images then?  is it just going to be one wallpaper that scales well?
 * cwayne is just curious, since unity8 today has the size > units.gu(60) check
<Saviq> cwayne, we only have a limited number of devices we support in the stock images, so we can probably just make it the same
<Saviq> cwayne, and then device-specific images can override that
<cwayne> Saviq, cool, thanks
<Saviq> cwayne, and yeah, that check needs to go away
<cwayne> Saviq, im happy to log a bug for it if it'd be helpful for you guys
<Saviq> cwayne, maybe just adapt the one we have already :_
<Saviq> cwayne, and re-New it for unity8
<cwayne> Saviq, sure, ill do that
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-17
<UbuntuMobileNooB> anyone know how to get to the termanal..
<fishscene> On Ubuntu-Touch?
<duflu_> UbuntuMobileNooB: There's a terminal app in the list of apps
<UbuntuMobileNooB> ya i just flashed a galaxy nexus
<duflu_> If you want something that avoids the GUI then connect USB and run "adb shell" on your PC
<UbuntuMobileNooB> id like to mess around in the termanal but dont see it
<duflu_> UbuntuMobileNooB: The list of apps is actually not fully expanded. Tap on the heading again to see them all
<UbuntuMobileNooB> ill check it out now..
<duflu_> UbuntuMobileNooB: But if you want to hack around, then install package android-tools-adb and run "adb shell" when connected by USB
<UbuntuMobileNooB> are normal ubuntu aps compatible? like office and stuff?
<UbuntuMobileNooB> i know its a longshot.
<duflu_> UbuntuMobileNooB: No, it's a new platform... _but_ normal terminal apps and standard command line stuff is all the same as regular Ubuntu
<UbuntuMobileNooB> oh ok i thought so.. is there a "App Store" Yet? sorry for all the questions. im gonna play with it more tonight. just figured i could save a couple hours by asking a few things lol
<fishscene> UbuntuMobileNooB: Not yet. Ubuntu-Touch is still heavily in development and has quite a ways to go.
<UbuntuMobileNooB> ya, im loving the idea.
<UbuntuMobileNooB> alrighty well ill start playing with it..Thanks for you help
<agtturnip> Hi guys, I've been strolling around forums and such looking to see if there is an image for ubuntu touch that would work with my LG Viper, or if there isn't, is there a way that I might be able to create my own. I would only need to make use of the wifi and bluetooth antennas
<jnhghy> I have a samsung galaxy s3 and I was thinking of trying the "ubuntu for android" but I still have some questions: 1) I see everywhere that ubuntu for android is perfect fo dual-core, what about quad-core? also what device should I use to connect the phone to the tv? where can I buy it? or what is it called?
<RAOF> jnhghy: AFAIK we haven't released Ubuntu for Android anywhere; still looking for industry partners.
<RAOF> jnhghy: If, however, you mean Ubuntu Touch (the full Phone/Tablet OS) then I think that's been ported to the S3.
<jnhghy> RAOF: hmmm.... I saw some videos on youtube with ubuntu for android but I guess it was in the "lab" ... is there an unstable(alfa/beta?) way of trying/installing ubuntu for android as far as you know?
<RAOF> jnhghy: Only demos on our own hardware - at trade shows and stuff, I think.
<jnhghy> RAOF: thanks for the info ... I guess I still have to wait... patiently :P...
<charlycoste> hi everybody
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bzoltan, jdstrand, xnox_, cjwatson, lool, beuno (and others): if you could weigh in on https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05626.html that'd be great
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> how do I use phablet-test-run from adb shell or ssh?
<Laney> I can't press enter in the terminal application so can't execute it from there ...
<popey> neither, you run it on your laptop
<Laney> oic
<popey> phablet-test-run -v ubuntu_weather_app
<popey> e.g. ^
<Laney> that runs it on the device connected over usb or something?
<popey> yes
<Laney> ok let me try
<popey> i use a wrapper script personall
<popey> +y
<Laney> aha it did things
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588007/
<popey> as there is some setup that needs to be done
<om26er> I recently installed Ubuntu on maguro and its super slow compared to the last time I tried (that was 13.10 release). is that a know issue ?
<Laney> it's not for a click package
<popey> ok
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I bet it doesn't set a locale
<asac> psivaa: there?
<psivaa> asac: yes
<psivaa> asac: not attending the meeting btw
<asac> psivaa: seeing that :)
<asac> hence wondered if you are there at all
<asac> psivaa: we want a few retries
<psivaa> asac: lool asked me in ci-eng, will do that right away
<asac> psivaa: webbrowser on mako, unity8 on maguro, terminal-app on maguro
<asac> psivaa: ok lool seems to agree
<psivaa> asac: ack
<asac> psivaa: how long do you think will they take?
<asac> psivaa: oh ignore
<lool> haha
<lool> mandel, ralsina: Heya, we were discussing ubuntu-download-manager on the CI daily standup, it's been piling up changes for a while in trunk / in the PPA, but the landing request says "waiting for review"
<lool> mandel, ralsina: This seems to be stuck for a while; I remember pinging about download-manager a couple of weeks back; I think you need to engage with CI team to make sure the prereqs are met
<mandel> lool, yes,reviews have been very slow and in our team we want at least 2, but I'm sure it is not a problem if we land in trunk a couple with a single review + jenkins
<mandel> lool, I'll try to get this landed by today so that we can make it in the img asap
<Laney> mardy: yo, do you know why system-settings -testability dies on the device?
<cjwatson> dholbach: to a first approximation I have no time for this until the new year (urgent contracted project); I've already spoken on this on ubuntu-appstore-developers in a previous thread and at this point I think most of the remaining actions are for other people anyway, though
<dholbach> cjwatson: ok - I'll dive into the archives again and add relevant information to the discussion - thanks
<Laney> mardy: Hmm, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1244616 but it doesn't explain why I get the abort
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244616 in qtubuntu "Application complains about invalid options if options are given" [Undecided,New]
<mirage_> hello, i have a little question. is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch on a Samsung S3 Mini version?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588243/
<Laney> who works on this QUbuntu stuff? :-)
<dholbach> mirage_, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mirage_> dholbach_, thank you for that link. it's possbile but how. The phablet-flash way dosen't work for the Samsung. I tried that. Do u have some any idea's or Link 's for me? I didn't found anything for the s3 Mini.
<dholbach> mirage_, if your device is not listed on there, there probably is not a port for it yet
<mirage_> hmm, ok i understood. so i have to wait
<mirage_> dholbach_ thx for your help :)
<dholbach> mirage_, you could try to bring it up on the mailing list (ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net) and see if there's anyone interested in working on a port together with you
<mirage_> dholbach_ good idea, thx for that :)
<dholbach> rock on!
<janimo`> xnox, I am trying your crossbuild instructions from a trust amd64 machine. uchardet builds fine but uhub does not.
<janimo`> xnox, are there any dependencies to be installed explicitly?
<xnox> janimo`: it should just work (tm) do you have a build-log?
<effbiai> does ubuntu touch run android aplications? if yes; how? emulated or native?
<janimo`> xnox, a moment
<xnox> * T&C apply, e.g. your build-dependencies should be converted to mutli-arch and be properly cross-installable, et. al.
<janimo`> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588304/
<janimo`> xnox, I had powerd build fail so I thought I first try  packages you listed as working
<xnox> janimo`: looks like a normal linking bug. Missing -pthreads ?
<xnox> althought it's pthreads that are underlinked.
<jnhghy> does ubuntu touch include ubuntu desktop for phone?(ubuntu for android?)?
<janimo`> xnox, so just a FTBFS that is likely happening on the builders too?
<xnox> janimo`: note that eglibc2.18 has landed since I've posted the instructions.
<xnox> janimo`: it looks like you are building with -proposed enabled. For cross-building I recommend to build without proposed enabled.
<janimo`> xnox, proposed disabled on my amd64 host you mean?
<xnox> janimo`: mk-sbuild --target armhf --skip-proposed trusty
<xnox> janimo`: no, as in, in the chroot.
<janimo`> xnox, I just used the runes form your email :)
<xnox> janimo`: your host shouldn't affect the chroot =)
<xnox> janimo`: right I should have wrote it up better ;-)
<xnox> janimo`: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile#preview
<janimo`> xnox, thanks. I missed the wikipage I was thinking one was needed :)
<xnox> janimo`: or just $ sudo schroot -u root source:trusty-amd64-armhf ; and then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and quit it.
<xnox> (also do apt-get update)
<janimo`> xnox, ack
<popey> jnhghy: not yet
<xnox> janimo`: uhub builds fine, without -proposed.
<janimo`> xnox, I am just trying that but hitting apt-get update failed issues. I'll roll a new chroot maybe
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<xnox> janimo`: yeah, starting from scratch helps.
<janimo`> Not sure why this is 404 and why apt looks at that http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/main/restricted/binary-armhf/Packages
<Laney> ok it's due to a lack of desktop_file_hint
<Laney> do AP tests usually inject that themselves?
<Laney> s/inject/supply/ I guess (on the commandline)
<Laney> (yes)
<xnox> janimo`: paste your sources? looks like there is no "trusty" defined at all.
<xnox> janimo`: confirmed that cross-compile failure is due to arch skew whilst using -proposed. So don't use -proposed when cross-compiling (unnecessary bugs can be seen)
<xnox> janimo`: rm -rf /var/lib/schroot/chroots/trusty-amd64-armhf/ /etc/schroot/chroot.d/sbuild-trusty-amd64-armhf
<xnox> janimo`: mk-sbuild  --skip-proposed --target armhf trusty
<janimo`> xnox, yes I did that and uhub builds fine. Not powerd though I am looking at that now
<janimo`> but I guess any build failure would appear on the main builders as well so should be treated as a regular FTBFS
<xnox> janimo`: well we don't have automatic cross-builders yet. and e.g. uhub cross FTBFS is due to mismatch of the cross & native toolchains. (one is with 2.17 the other one with 2.18 eglibc)
<xnox> janimo`: such mismatches shouldn't be seen once packages migrate to -release pocket.
<xnox> so it's a proposed-migration type of archive stability issue.
<janimo`> xnox, but that should be taken care of using --skip-proposed right?
<xnox> janimo`: correct.
<janimo`> xnox, the powerd failure FYI, likely because it has not been rebuilt at all against trusty so would fail on the builders too
<janimo`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588448/
<xnox> janimo`: no =) that failure is because libupower-glib-dev is not Multi-arch:same, thus it's not installable for cross-compilation purposes.
<xnox> janimo`: file a bug against that source package requesting libupower-glib-dev to become Multi-arch:same and tag it multiarch & probably subscribe me to it, or poke #ubuntu-desktop about it.
<xnox> (the root cause, is that it's trying to pull in two python2.7, one for amd64 and one for armhf, when actually any python2.7 should do)
<janimo`> xnox, I need to read up again on multiarch, I was under the impression most packages in main have already been fixed up
<xnox> janimo`: for co-installation of the runtime libraries (e.g. such that one can launch i386 apps on amd64) but not installation of the -dev packages. those have so far been enabled for the core set of packages to boot-strap a new archive.
<xnox> janimo`: there is a workitem to get an auto-cross builder going and fix up any cross-compilation issues we have for $touch important packages.
<sergiusens> ogra_, hey; do you still use evolution?
<beuno> dholbach, yes, it's on my ToDo list
<dholbach> beuno, thanks
<janimo`> xnox, filed and subscribed you to the bug you suggested above
<xnox> janimo`: cool, will take a look. Any other packages you are interested in cross-build enablement?
<janimo`> xnox, I just accidentally got into cross-building as I wanted to debug powerd
<xnox> ack.
<janimo`> xnox, and figured I try building it on the host not on the phone since I remembered your email
<xnox> =))) sorry it didn't built.
<janimo`> it is something that I plan on using since it is very convenient (when it works)
<xnox> true.
<janimo`> xnox, np, it's good work, I am sure it will only get better
 * xnox patches mir and cross-rebuilding it to debug my bug as we speak ;-)
<mpt> Laney, who’s the right person to review the “/data/system.img” patch for system-image-upgrader? <https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05544.html>?
<xnox> mpt: stgraber i think.
<Laney> or someone on phonedations like rsalveti
<mpt> ta
<ogra_> sergiusens, yep
<ogra_> tvoss, WARNING: contentless ping detected, lasers are being adjusted !
<ogra_> tvoss, and pong ...
<Saviq> popey, bug #1261719, can you reproduce with any other edge? or just toolbar?
<ubot5> bug 1261719 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Edge swipes triggered via touches, not swipes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261719
<Saviq> popey, "SEARCH" label in the panel doesn't count, either ;)
<Saviq> popey, toolbar is internal to UITK
<popey> Saviq: happens on all 4 edges
<Saviq> popey, interesting
<Saviq> popey, can you please try and confirm with launcher and right-edge-back? I can't reproduce here
<popey> i dont understand "right-edge-back"
 * popey makes another video
<Saviq> popey, swiping through the right edge is right-edge-back
<Saviq> popey, I can reproduce with toolbar indeed
<Saviq> but not any of the other edges
<popey> uploading
<popey> Saviq: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFy8dXOxsik
<Saviq> popey, lol, that's the hint on the greeter ;)
<Saviq> popey, can you do it *without* the greeter being on top?
<popey> ok
<Saviq> popey, i.e. launch two apps
<Saviq> popey, app on top, can you tap left edge to reveal launcher
<Saviq> popey, app on top, can you tap right edge to switch to the other app?
<daker> is there a way to run a single qml file manually on the phone, i am trying to debug the Video playback by running GST_DEBUG=*:5 qmlscene XYZ.qml ?
<timp> daker: I think you need to pass a desktop file also
<timp> daker: --desktop_hint_file=any.desktop
<timp> I think, I may have gotten the details wrong
<daker> timp: i did : qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<daker> i need to do : export GST_DEBUG=*:5 then run the app to get the gstreamer debugging output on the upstart log file
<daker> it works on the desktop
<ogra_> hmm, i thought we ship avahi on the phone ... but using "$sokmething.local" in the browser doesnt get me the machine
<ogra_> *something
<daker> ogra_: does it give you a google search results ?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> falls back to that
<daker> ogra_: no it's a bug it's the browser
<ogra_> ah, k
<daker> ogra_: it doesn't handle handle urls like something.local
<ogra_> well, that should b handled on a system level
<ogra_> a dns lookup should fall back to mdns for .local addresses
<ogra_> unless the browser forcefully overrides .local domains
<ogra_> which would actually be odd
<daker> ogra_: the browser uses that func https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/AddressBar.qml#L124
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you think is there a way to restore the exact scrolling position in a GridView or ListView just by using the StateSaver ?
<ogra_> daker, right, there is nothing in it that would prevent using blahblah.local
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach: np
<daker> ogra_: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/AddressBar.qml#L164
<zsombi> nerochiaro: well, there should be. you can use a property to store the last position, and when the component completes and that property is set, then you position the view there, usinhg teh positioning function
<daker> ogra_: the case of blabla.local is not handled by the looksLikeAUrl func which that for the browser is a search query
<nerochiaro> zsombi: you mean by manipulating contentX and contentY or by using positionViewAtIndex() ?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> daker, is there a bug open ?
<daker> ogra_: no
<zsombi> nerochiaro: no, currentIndex
<nerochiaro> zsombi: that won't restore the exact scrolling position of the list
<nerochiaro> zsombi: the user scan scroll between two items
<zsombi> nerochiaro: and then use positionViewAtIndex(savedIndex, ListView.SnapPosition)
<daker> ogra_: it's an easy fix btw
<nerochiaro> zsombi: won't still restore the exact position
<zsombi> nerochiaro: currentX/Y won;t do the job for you
<zsombi> nerochiaro: those won't work reliably
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i agree
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so the best we can do is to restore something close to the previous position of the list, but never the exact position
<nerochiaro> ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the only way is to play with teh currentIndex
<nerochiaro> zsombi: which in pratice means there's no way to precisely restore the previous scroll position, right ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: if the view is not snapping to items, then yes
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not in a list/gridview in the way you use it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: if you would snap to item, then the currentIndex would do the job nicely
<nerochiaro> zsombi: well, the currentIndex is the index that is currently "selected". Many apps don't even track such a thing, like the gallery, so I don't really see how your approach can work
<nerochiaro> zsombi: and even apps that do, like the notes, allow you to still scroll the list somewhere else while there's a currentItem, so it will still not work
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i think we really need a way to restore the current scroll position reliably
<nerochiaro> zsombi: does it make sense ? there's a big difference between scroll position and selected item, I think
<timp> nerochiaro, zsombi, why won't contentX/Y work?
<timp> nerochiaro, zsombi, why won't contentX/Y work?
<timp> (assuming that the actual content is the same as before)
<zsombi> timp: because assumption is the mother of all f*ups :)
<zsombi> timp: and because contentX/Y is not enough, views like ListView uses OriginX/Y which si not teh same in between two runs
<timp> zsombi: where does originX/Y come from?
<zsombi> timp: from RTFM :D
<timp> zsombi: I'd guess that if the margins and contents are the same, contentY gives you the same position
<zsombi> timp: it's in ListView
<timp> ok ok :)
<nerochiaro> timp: also i am actually trying to use stateSaver to restore contentY and it just doens't do anything
<timp> nerochiaro: that's weird. I use contentY to initialize a flickable/listview when there is a header (to avoid contents disappearing behinde the header initially)
<zsombi> timp: I had enormous problems with ListView contentX/Y + originX/Y when implementing the Scrollbar... believe me, they are NEVER the same for a given position!!!
<nerochiaro> timp: yes, i'm trying to figure out why
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ^
<timp> nerochiaro: if you have a selected item, wouldn't it be good anyway to position at that item when you restart the notes app?
<timp> nerochiaro: or do you also need to do it when switching between apps and resuming notesApp?
<zsombi> timp: the problem is that the last note can be in the middle of the screen or in the bottom, so you have to restore to that position
<nerochiaro> timp: i need all this when the app is in the background and gets killed. when i comes back if the user was reading a collapsed note i guess he expects to be back to reading it
<timp> nerochiaro: you can save a screenshot of your app, and then when you resume use pattern matching to determine the correct y-position ;)
<nerochiaro> timp: lol !
<zsombi> timp: genius, problem solved :D
<timp> the algorithm would be quite simple ;) although slow maybe
<nerochiaro> seriously though, we need some solution for this
<nerochiaro> it's a problem most apps will enocunter
<zsombi> nerochiaro: just told you one, try that
<timp> zsombi: you are right, origin can mess up stuff in a listview
<zsombi> timp: nah...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: you told me to use the current index. i explained why that solves a completely different problem
<timp> nerochiaro: can you store the relative position w.r.t. the selected item?
<zsombi> (16.41.01) zsombi: nerochiaro: if you use the currentIndex, then you know the last offset of the currentItem from the top, right? ;)
<zsombi> (16.41.57) zsombi: nerochiaro: so, in that case you know how much you still need to move the currentItem in order to restore the last position, right?
<timp> nerochiaro: so you store selectedIndex and dy
<nerochiaro> timp: i don't have a selected index !
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> nerochiaro: as timp said...
<timp> zsombi: heh :)
<timp> nerochiaro: get one ;)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in gallery there's no selected index
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ListView has curentIndex, beneffit of it!
<timp> hmm
<timp> yeah gallery is a bit more complicated
<nerochiaro> zsombi: how ??? the application doesn't have the concept of "selection"
<zsombi> nerochiaro: you can have a highlight that follows the currentItem, so the currentIndex will be updated
<timp> nerochiaro: it has a column of flickables inside a flickable?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: man, there's _no current item_
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so what? you can still use the feature
<nerochiaro> zsombi: how do i exactly decide what's current ?
<nerochiaro> timp: no it has a listview, but the user isn't selection a single item, one just scrolls around
<zsombi> nerochiaro: doe sit matter? the one that is in the visible area... chose one
<zsombi> nerochiaro: all you need it is fo rpositioning, not for highlighting
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i am really not following you
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the highlight in ListView is not something that hets displayed with a different color
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sure, it can be invisible, cut i still don't understand how are you proposing it to track scrolling position
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so, the currentIndex in a ListView is always there, and even though you don't use it for "highlighting" you can still use it to follow the one that is in teh visual area of tehListView
<nerochiaro> timp: do you get it ?
<timp> nerochiaro: yes
<timp> nerochiaro: you can use the selected item, even if you don't show the user and the user doesn't have to be aware of it
<timp> nerochiaro: the listview can track the selected item for you, and you use it when saving/restoring the state and nothing else
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so, if the currentIndex->currentItem is known, you can get its relative position to the top of the visible area, and tadam, you have the last position of the currentItem in the ListView
<nerochiaro> timp: ok, that part is not clear to me, how does the ListView automatically track it ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then what you save is the currebtIndex + its relative position to the top of ListView, and that's what you restore
<timp> nerochiaro: s/selected item/highlighted item (but you don't add visuals to show what is highlighted)
<timp> nerochiaro: ListView.highlightFollowsCurrentItem
<timp> nerochiaro: actually I didn't try it. I am guessing it depends on the current contentY of the listview
<zsombi> timp: that's what Picker does actually
<nerochiaro> timp: to me by reading the docs it means that the highlight will move to wherever the currentItem is at the moment, automatically
<timp> nerochiaro: I'm reading now
<timp> zsombi: does the currentItem automatically change when you scroll? or do you need to do something for that?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, it will, but the currentItem is always in the visual area, and where? it depends on where you ask
<zsombi> timp: yes, it does
<nerochiaro> zsombi: really ? if i don't set it manually it doesn't change on its own when scrolling
<nerochiaro> zsombi: just tried, it doesn't
<zsombi> nerochiaro: as said, you have to play with the highlightXXX stuff to get it working
<nerochiaro> zsombi: the highlight follows the currentItem, but there's no currentItem, so ....
<zsombi> nerochiaro: for instance to have the currenbt item in the center of the component you need to set preferredHighlightBegin/preferredHighlightEnd, and eventually higghlightRangeMode
<timp> zsombi: and then? you need to store currentIndex/currentItem and some dy.. dy is something like view.contentY - currentItem.y? I don't know what are all the factors that contentY depends on
<zsombi> timp: you cannot store currentItem, only currentIndex
<zsombi> timp: but currebntItem is RO anyway, and it is driven by the currentIndfex
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ah, preferredHighlightBeing/End seems what i need :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: huhh :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: in your case I guess it should be the whole ListView area
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sorry, but i had never seen these properties before. i'll play around with them now
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ;) trust us :D
<nerochiaro> zsombi: another unrelated Q, what is the separator for StateSaver.properties
<nerochiaro> ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: :D comma, it's in the docs ;)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: oh I do, I was just slow to understand
<nerochiaro> zsombi: cheers
<zsombi> nerochiaro: let me know if you get in trouble ;) but I think you will manage it :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ywcm
<daker> oSoMoN: when can we get a new browser version ?
<oSoMoN> daker, it’s going to require a bit of coordination as we need to update the webapps to use the new container, not sure this is something we want to do this week as a lot of us are going on vacation at the end of the week, and I wouldn’t want to leave things half-broken until 2014…
<daker> oSoMoN: i see
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, hey, daker was asking about releasing the browser, do you reckon this is something we can do this week, or would you rather wait until we get back from vacation?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, releasing webbrowser-app ?
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, yes
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, is there a particular reason for a release?
<daker> alex-abreu: no i was just asking
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, none other than it’s been a while, and there are a few fixes in trunk
<oSoMoN> nothing major though
<alex-abreu> daker, oSoMoN not sure I'll have the time this week to coordinate the updates caused by the container ... shall we setup for a release first half of january?
<daker> alex-abreu: that's ok :)
<alex-abreu> thx :0
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so I'm pushing an ugly workaround for the iniramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch FTBFS now. I'll then push a fix to the recovery environment to the android branch and upload android once we get a new export.
<stgraber> ogra_: later today, I'll upload LXC 1.0 beta1 to the archive which will break touch unless I also push a change to lxc-android-config. So I'll do those two uploads too.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: I'm setting the preferredHightlightBegin: 1, preferredHighlightEnd to 2 and highlightRangeMode to StrictlyEnforceRange which means the view should always keep the currentItem at the top of the view. and it seems to work, but it also enables automatic snapping of items
<nerochiaro> zsombi: which i don't think design wants
<nerochiaro> timp: ^
<zsombi> nerochiaro: don't snap, try with that
<nerochiaro> it is the def settimg already
<zsombi> nerochiaro: also, preferredHighlightBegin is 0 and preferredHighlightEnd is the height of ListView
<sil2100> Hey, does anyone here with Ubuntu Touch have some UT-compatible bluetooth devices to test out if bluetooth works with the latest images?
<ogra_> stgraber, please talk to the landing team (asac, sil2100), i'm on vacation
<ogra_> stgraber, i think there are blockings in place until we have a green image ... so that might have you hold back lxc
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! Could we have someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/wait-for-confirm-dialogue/+merge/199076 ?
<asac> stgraber: we are on our way to cut a 100% image
<asac> please talk to us before uploading anything that has the slightest risk of riskin ghtat :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, nerochiaro will be on it in a moment
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yep
<sil2100> oSoMoN: awesome! nerochiaro thanks!
<asac> stgraber: and lets also talk about your complete landing
<asac> stgraber: at best show up in todays landing standup at 1700 UTC
<asac> with your stuff you want to put in so we can help you test it etc.
<stgraber> asac: ok, so I doubt I'll be able to make your meeting due to me moving locations quite a few times today due to travel.
<stgraber> asac: but what I'll do is upload the initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch fix since without an android rebuild it won't affect the images at all
<stgraber> asac: I'll push the oether fix to the android git branch but not upload a new android today
<stgraber> so the images will remain unchanged and those bugs will still be present until after you're done releasing your current image and someone uploads a new android (probably not me since I'll be gone until next year)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what i don't understand is why keeping that dialog around was only making the tests unreliable and not failing all the time
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if the dialog disappears between runs of test, the test should fail all the time
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, it’s only a timing issue, the tests were not waiting for the dialog to be shown before trying to interact with it
<stgraber> for LXC, Touch is a minimal user of it and I'm not willing to block most of our users because of it. Thankfully as Touch's use is so minimal, it's also very easy to test and so it'll only be uploaded (probably around 23:00 UTC) once I've confirmed that it still works on touch (with the lxc-android-config change I mentioned)
<stgraber> the nice thing with LXC on Touch too is that there's basically two possible cases, it works => container boots and everything is fine, it doesn't => nothing starts at all. There's no possible middle ground where just some stuff break (again, due to Touch not really using any feature at all ;))
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so get_delete_dialog will actually wait for it to show inside the function ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok. i'm not going to ask you to change the function name ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, I could have changed it, but I went for the minimal change
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: was trying to make a joke, but nevermind ;) MR approved
<stgraber> mpt: I have now applied that patch, thanks for bringing it up (I somehow missed it on the mailing-list)
<mpt> stgraber, excellent. And replied?
<stgraber> mpt: since I don't have the original e-mail here, no, not replied...
<mpt> Ok, I will. :) Thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thx
<stgraber> mpt: thanks! Let him know that it may take a few days before it's actually landing on their device (it'll be part of the next android upload which will happen once asac and others are done with the current image)
<mpt> ok
<asac> stgraber: can you wait with those uploads?
<asac> guess its too late
<asac> stgraber: lets really have a high bandwidth discussion about your landing proposal etc.
<stgraber> asac: the only change that I'll push today and that'll end up on the images is the new lxc. If you want to discuss that, sure we can do that.
<asac> stgraber: ok. lets wait till we have this thing in... will not be too long
<stgraber> (my fix for initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch ended up failing for another reason now, segfault... I don't have enough time to figure out another way to get it building again today, so I'll leave it there until 2014)
<asac> :)
<asac> thats good
<stgraber> asac: my plan for LXC is to do the actual archive upload in around 8 hours so that should leave you plenty of time to release an image without it before then
<Laney> kenvandine: let's talk here
<Laney> how can I make that failure you're seeing happen?
<kenvandine> set your locale to en_US
<kenvandine> i think that'll trigger it
<kenvandine> i suspect the problem is there isn't a translation installed for en_US
<kenvandine> which it shouldn't
<kenvandine> i haven't looked too closely
<sil2100> timp: ping! Hi, hmm... this might be something wrong with my device or something, but when testing ubuntuiitoolkit trunk, I see some failures when running the AP tests
<Laney> kenvandine: then just autopilot run something?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it only happens for ubuntu_system_settings
<sil2100> timp: I'm rebooting now, but I had like 7 failures when running the UITK autopilot tests
<sil2100> And I tried re-running some, the result being failure all the time
<Laney> kenvandine: hmm, works here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6589549/
<nerochiaro> timp: do you have any clue why preferredHighlightEnd: gridView.height might give a binding loop ?
<kenvandine> Laney, oh... crud...
<kenvandine> that works here too
<kenvandine> but running with phablet-test-run doesn't
<Laney> after my fix?
<kenvandine> right
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> because I get that error before the fix and not after it
<Laney> (the test still fail, but with some other error)
<kenvandine> running directly on the device i don't get that failure, but i do get 22 others ;)
<Laney> yeah problems with selecting widgets
<Laney> I was asking about that earlier, dunno what's up with that
<kenvandine> with phablet-test-run it never even loads the UI
<kdub> who should I talk to about powerd?
<sil2100> kenvandine, Laney: I guess that we're not running system settings tests during smoketesting yet, but it would be nice to get those working there as well ASAP
<Laney> kenvandine: are you sure the patch is applied? In your trace the line numbers match up with the pre patch ones
<Laney> gettext.translation... moves to line 19
<sil2100> kenvandine: as for releasing this package, I guess if the AP tests pass on the desktop + dogfooding seems ok, we can release
<Laney> sil2100: yes, of course, that's why we're talking about it
<kenvandine> if not lc:
<kenvandine>     lc = 'C'
<kenvandine> is in my installed i18n.py
<kenvandine> Laney, i manually patched my installed package :)
<Laney> how did that line not move down?
<kenvandine> it never enters your patch
<kenvandine> because for me, lc = 'en_US'
<Laney> I hardcoded lc to 'en_US' and it stays the same
<Laney> this is weird
<Laney> maybe you can investigate as you can reproduce
<kenvandine> i will
<Laney> but that gettext.translation call being at line 15 still makes me really really suspicious
<Laney> sil2100: btw, I wonder why the test runs we asked you to do before didn't pick these issues up...
<kenvandine> Laney, oh, i had made a few more tweaks in there
 * kenvandine reverts to pristine and applies patch
<sil2100> Laney: I wonder as well, I remember there was like one test failure only?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> did those tests actually run on a device?
<sil2100> No, those run on the desktop - cu2d only has desktops
<kenvandine> oh... reverting my other tweaks seems to have fixed it!
<kenvandine> all i had was a few print statements...
<Laney> fun
<kenvandine> ok, so i guess your branch did somehow actually fix this problem so we can see all the others ;)
<kenvandine> ah... i know why
<kenvandine> i bet lc isn't set when run from phablet-test-run
<Laney> yes
<kenvandine> but it is when i have a shell
<Laney> that's why I put an env -i <some stuff> in the MP description
<kenvandine> Laney, i approved your mp
<Laney> yay, thanks
<Laney> got any idea why the rest would be failing like that?
<Laney> it looks like select_single doesn't work
<kenvandine> Laney, no clue, but i think you're right
<mandel> lool, FYI two reviews away from getting everything ready to be included in the img, but before I give the green light I'll test it in my device
<lool> mandel: BTW you should test stuff before it gets in trunk
<lool> mandel: I mean, trunk should always be shippable
<lool> mandel: but we had this conversation already, nm  :-)
<mandel> lool, yes, and it is, but that does not stop me from double checking :)
<lool> Ok  :)
<mandel> lool, I check 2-3 times before I say yes
<mandel> lool, I'm over protective in the case of udm because if it breaks.. well we have big problems
<lool> right
<daker> hey Saviq can you please review this when you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/unity8/fix.battery.slider/+merge/199322 ?
<user__> Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to the ZTE Warp Sequent?
<Saviq> daker, sure
<ogra_> user__, if there is a cyanogenmod or AOSP port
<user__> yes and no
<user__> then yes
<user__> now I gotta figure this shizzle out
<Saviq> daker, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/unity8/fix.battery.slider/+merge/199322/comments/462730
<daker> Saviq: can you explain ?
<Saviq> daker, we tend to not do custom MouseAreas where you can use a Button instead
<daker> Saviq: the system-settings uses "Icon"
<Saviq> daker, aaactually, dednick_, shouldn't fixes to SliderMenuItem go to ubuntu-setttings-components already?
<Saviq> daker, Icon is just a wrapper around an Image { } that prepends "image://theme/" to the image source
<daker> ah
<Saviq> daker, what I'm after is using Button { } instead of the Image { } itself
<daker> Saviq: got it
<dednick_> Saviq: yeah, we're changing to use that so i guess so...
<Saviq> daker, ↑↑ can you please re-direct this fix at lp:ubuntu-settings-components please
<Saviq> daker, you caught us in transition, I'm afraid
<Saviq> daker, but anyway a Button { color: "transparent" } should work instead of the Image
<daker> Saviq: and how do you set the icon ?
<Saviq> daker, you'll need to change the maxIcon and minIcon aliases to point at the respective Button.iconSource
<daker> Saviq: ok
<daker> Saviq: i think i just delete the MR, and do another one again lp:ubuntu-settings-components right ?
<Saviq> daker, yeah, that's probably best, thanks
<Saviq> daker, again, sorry you got caught in transition, and thanks a lot!
<daker> Saviq: ya no worries :)
<timp> sil2100: oh, that's no good. on my maguro it all passes, but let me flash the latest image and try again
<sil2100> timp: I asked robru to also try it on his mako, maybe it's my device at fault
<victorp> anyone knows where qDebug() goes when running on device?
<daker> victorp: .cache/upstart/APPID.log
<victorp> daker, ta!
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ping
<kenvandine> any idea what would be causing this?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6590377/
<kenvandine> jdstrand, read denied for exec-line-exec ?
<cwayne> sergiusens, just tried out ubuntu-emulator, good stuff!
<sergiusens> cwayne, thanks!
<cwayne> jdstrand, ping, got an issue with apparmor not letting customized themes through
<jdstrand> kenvandine: the tracing code tedg uploaded for measuring app startup time
<jdstrand> kenvandine: its harmless and will be silenced in the next apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload
<kenvandine> ok
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you file a bug
<cwayne> jdstrand, sure thing
<jdstrand> cwayne: please file against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<cwayne> jdstrand, ack
<jdstrand> cwayne: with the output of "grep DENIED /var/log/syslog"
<cwayne> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1261875
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261875 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "When running autopilot tests, apps aren't allowed access to /custom/xdg/data/themes" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> looks like there's some other denials we don't normally see as well
<sabayonuser> Where is Ubuntu Touch in Terms of 'Permission Management' to prevent/enable apps from accessing functions and data as the user wishes? Is it like Androids 'full access or uninstall' or like iOS 'ask for every single permission'?
<beuno> sabayonuser, http://mdeslaur.blogspot.ca/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<beuno> has a good description
<jdstrand> cwayne: the lttng ones you can ignore
<jdstrand> cwayne: everything with confined basic you can igore. that is from the security tests being run
<jdstrand> confined-basic
<jdstrand> cwayne: which of these are the ones your are concerned about?
<cwayne> jdstrand, ah, ok.  the only ones that seem to be hurting me right now are the /custom/xdg/data/themes ones
<jdstrand> cwayne: how are you launching the app?
<cwayne> jdstrand, unsure, however autopilot does it
<cwayne> plars, ^
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> /custom/xdg/data/themes/
<jdstrand> what we allow is /{,custom/}usr/share/themes/**
<jdstrand> you changed the path :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: is that a bug on your end or do I need to update the policy?
<sabayonuser> beuno: thx ^_^
<jdstrand> cwayne: actually, you said it works on the device, but not under autopilot-- are you installing them on the device differently than when you are running them under autopilot?
 * beuno hugs mdeslaur for writing that
<jdstrand> group hug!
 * jdstrand hugs mdeslaur and beuno
<cwayne> jdstrand, no, im not installing them, just part of the image
<cwayne> both just do phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed-customized AFAIK
<jdstrand> cwayne: ok, well, someone changed the path on us. can you see if that is a bug on your end or if I should update the policy?
 * beuno is glad it's winter where jdstrand is and lets his mind travel to a place where water isn't boiling when left outside
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> it is winter, but it is pleasant outside :)
<cwayne> jdstrand, i dont understand why it works on a device then?
<cwayne> we did change the path of it, but i'd expect it to not work anywhere then
<jdstrand> me either
<jdstrand> cwayne: how are you running it on the device? is it even confined?
<cwayne> jdstrand, but we did move the theme from /custom/usr/share/themes to /custom/xdg/data/themes
<cwayne> jdstrand, i literally just install the customized image and then launch stuff
<cwayne> and it works
<cwayne> no trickery or anything, so it should be confined
<jdstrand> cwayne: look at 'sudo aa-status' when the app is running to see if its pid is confined
<Rienzilha> goody
<Rienzilha> got my nexus 4 in the mail
<Rienzilha> playtime
<Hourd> :)
<Rienzilha> (and damn, that thing is huge as a phone)
<Hourd> I upgraded to a Nexus 5 just to use my 4 as an Ubuntu Touch dev device
 * mdeslaur hugs beuno :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: well, it sounds like the path change was intentional, so I'll cue that up in the next upload, but I'd like to know if it is confined when running
 * mdeslaur hugs jdstrand
<Rienzilha> well I have an iphone4 as my daily driver
<cwayne> jdstrand, if *what* is confined?
<cwayne> any of the apps that are failing??
<Rienzilha> but I have been aching to get a non-apple/ms/google phone
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you start the app on the device, then look at 'sudo aa-status' to see if its pid is confined
<Rienzilha> so now  there's something that is remotely functional i'm eager to try it out, who knows I can contribute something left or right\
<cwayne> jdstrand, ok, ill get that for you, the only 'device' i have right now is the emulator, which i believe doesnt run aa yet
<cwayne> but i know the theming works on an n4, so i'll get one installed
<jdstrand> hrmm, I don't think it is
<jdstrand> cwayne: is this on 70?
<cwayne> jdstrand, but yeah, in the meantime, that change was intentional, so that'd be a good starting point i'd think :)
<cwayne> jdstrand, yeah
<jdstrand> ok, facebook is
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi, what's the current state of goldfish images?  Are things to the point that I can just download an image from cdimage (or system-image) and start hacking?
<jdstrand> I picked webbrowser-app first and forgot it doesn't run confined yet
<cwayne> jdstrand, one of the apps that keeps failing is gallery-app
<jdstrand> cwayne: ok, so launch the app, then do: sudo aa-status. you should see something like:
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_1.0.142
<jdstrand> cwayne: gallery-app shouldn't be confined
<matv1> Rienzilha cool
<jdstrand> sudo aa-status |grep gallery confirms that
<jdstrand> cwayne: meh, you should see something like this:
<sergiusens> slangasek, sort of, working on packaging but here it is http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/emulator-setup/1350
<jdstrand>    com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_1.0.142 (6759)
<jdstrand> cwayne: ^
<slangasek> sergiusens: cool! can those instructions be put in the wiki instead of kept on a discussion site? :) (Even if not finalized)
<jdstrand> (notice the pid. there will be two entries, one without the pid which shows the profile is loaded, and one with the pid, which show that that pid is running under that profile)
<matv1> where can i find changelogs pls anyone
<cwayne> jdstrand, nothing showing up on emulator, installing on a maguro now, since i cant find anyone with a mako running -customized atm
<sergiusens> slangasek, sure; the Touch/Emulator ?
<slangasek> sergiusens: yes please :-)
<sergiusens> I'll add it there
<slangasek> sergiusens: where do we get the ubuntu-emulator command?  is that in your pending package?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: curious, is 'snapshot' based on the disk snapshots that I added to run-emulator.sh or something else?
<jdstrand> cwayne: oh! the emulator-- well, that explains it
<slangasek> sergiusens: I actually need to have something I can use right now so that we can unblock eglibc 2.18; what's the way to do that?
<sergiusens> slangasek, that is what I need to package, it's 'go get launchpad.net/phablet-tools/ubuntu-emulator'
<jdstrand> cwayne: apparmor is disabled on the emulator atm
<sergiusens> cwayne, yes
<sergiusens> sorry
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yes
<cwayne> yes, i know
<cwayne> thats why im installing it on maguro :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: oh, I thought you were saying you didn't see denials on the emulator and that you thought that was weird
<cwayne> nope, sorry
<sergiusens> slangasek, just install the latest package as usual and follow the current wiki, should get you the latest release
<jdstrand> sergiusens: cool :)
<jdstrand> jjohansen: btw, do you know the status of the apparmor patches for goldfish?
<tyhicks> jdstrand, jjohansen: A new kernel was released with the apparmor fix
<jdstrand> ok, so now it is just a matter of removing apparmor=0
<tyhicks> Ubuntu-goldfish-3.4.0-1.10
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hmm, let me try that later today
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I forget-- has anyone tested booted without apparmor=0
<jdstrand> I know people tested the patches of course, I mean specifically that goldfish kernel in an image
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I have been testing it and I'm currently testing it with my pending apparmor upload that includes sbeattie's parser performance patch
<tyhicks> jdstrand: there's one thing that I'm not sure about regarding goldfish images
<tyhicks> jdstrand: the kernel is separate from the image, so I'm not sure how the new kernel gets used
<jdstrand> tyhicks: oh, nice
<jdstrand> perhaps sergiusens and you should discuss :)
<tyhicks> my current android-emulator setup is so hacked up that I don't trust it
<Rienzilha> allrighty
<sergiusens> tyhicks, jdstrand android image builds grab the the kernels for the supported devices
<tyhicks> sergiusens: so linux-goldfish-3.4.0-1.10 was recently released (late last week) with the apparmor fix - how do existing android-emulator installs get updated to use that new kernel?
<tyhicks> sergiusens: so would you have to run ./build-emulator-sdcard.sh again to pull down the new kernel?
<sergiusens> tyhicks, update the emulator package and copy the new kernel from there
<sergiusens> tyhicks, or if you have go, (still unpackaged) http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/emulator-setup/1350
<tyhicks> sergiusens: that's going to be a problem when we want to remove apparmor=0
<tyhicks> sergiusens: all existing emulator users are going to have to update the emulator package and copy the new kernel
<tyhicks> otherwise, they're going to hit the apparmor kernel bug
<tyhicks> it seems like we need a more automated kernel update mechanism - this will likely be more of an issue than just this one apparmor example
<jjohansen> yeah
<sergiusens> tyhicks, so with the ubuntu-emulator tool, the kernel is retrieved from the image servers, shouldn't be a problem soon
<tyhicks> sergiusens: good to hear - when is a rough estimate for when we can expect to see ubuntu-emulator show up in the archive (so that I can be ready to remove apparmor=0 shortly after that)
<sergiusens> tyhicks, jdstrand so you have that in the kernel itself? apparmor=0? I ask because it is also in the run-emulator script
<tyhicks> sergiusens: no, it is only in the run-emulator script
<tyhicks> sergiusens: but to remove it from the run-emulator script, we need to be sure that everyone is running the latest goldfish kernel in their emulator
<stgraber> asac: I just uploaded lxc-android-config in preparation for LXC 1.0~beta1. As it version depends on the new LXC, it won't migrate to the release pocket until later today when I upload the new LXC.
<tyhicks> sergiusens: to be sure the everyone is running the latest goldfish kernel, it sounds like we need to wait until ubuntu-emulator is in the archive
<sergiusens> tyhicks, got it, I have a bunch of prereqs to get through for this, but I hope it will be two days from now
<tyhicks> sergiusens: heh, that is plenty soon enough :)
<Rienzilha> joy
<tyhicks> sergiusens: thanks!
<Rienzilha> it boots :)
<karni> cwayne: here
<sergiusens> tyhicks, np
<cwayne> ah you know what karni
<karni> What is it that we're looking for? Here's the aa-status after opening weather applet http://paste.ubuntu.com/6590790/
<cwayne> i think we did mess up
 * karni listens
<cwayne> karni, we tested the app themes by launching gallery-app
<cwayne> but that's unconfined (which i hadn't realized)
<karni> oh
<cwayne> so confined clicks are messed up
<karni> cwayne: you think customization broke the weather applet then?
<cwayne> karni, yeah
<cwayne> but easy fix
<karni> gotcha
<cwayne> karni, thanks for doing that! my maguro's still installing:/
<karni> cwayne: you're welcome. things roll here pretty good, so whenever you need anything, just let me know.
<balloons> charles, tedg I'm trying to figure out the status of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233176. Essentially I'm trying to figure out why alarms aren't working in clock and what needs to be done in order to make it work :-)
<cwayne> jdstrand, okay, so yeah, i was wrong, we did mess up all confined apps, so allowing access to /custom/xdg/data/themes should fix it :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged]
<jdstrand> cwayne: what is the priority of this fix from your point of view?
<Rienzilha> so... :)
<Rienzilha> can this thing call? :)
<cwayne> jdstrand, high, it's currently breaking a large number of tests on the custom image
<jdstrand> ok
<cwayne> jdstrand, i.e., it's not super-critical-i-need-it-this-second, but this week would be nice :)
<Rienzilha> hmm, does touch do 3G data yet? (and if so, where do I set things like APN and the like?)
<Rienzilha> or is that wip?
<beuno> Rienzilha, it has a DB of all APNs
<beuno> well, at least all the ones available to Android IIRC
<Rienzilha> hmm
<Rienzilha> since cellular seems to work (I can call) but mobile data doesn't
<Rienzilha> oh wait, it does now
<Rienzilha> odd
<daker> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider/+merge/199356
<daker> tell me everything is ok :D
<daker> do we have Button.Ready ?
<johnarleyburns> yo guys i'm an exp android dev but i hate it
<johnarleyburns> i want to write lisp/scheme on ubuntu touch
<johnarleyburns> anyone tries this yet with qt?
 * cwayne just got flashbacks of learning scheme in college
<johnarleyburns> i read commonqt doesnt support qt5 so not sure of options
<matv1> Hey all. Are the daily build- manifests the closest thing there is to a changelog?
<pmcgowan_> matv1, I use http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/
<matv1> pmcgowan Thats it! thats propper hard to find that
<matv1> cheers
<matv1> pmcgowan_  just to be sure. thats totaly public right? I asked previously on AU. I got directed to only the manifests. Can i provide that link as an answer on AU ?
<dobey> matv1: well i don't know how "stable" that link would be, but this is a public irc channel :)
<dobey> and it's logged, and i'm sure indexed by google/etc… so probably also already in search results :)
<pmcgowan_> matv1, yeah its public but not exactly official
<pmcgowan_> should ask jibel
<matv1> obviouly :). thnx
<Saviq> daker, no, no Button.ready, but we do need to change its visibility... hmm... let's say iconSource !== "" would be a good-enough substitute for status == Image.Ready
<Saviq> daker, one more thing, though, you should not set it to 0.0 and 100.0 explicitly
<Saviq> daker, and to slider.minimumValue and slider.maximumValue instead
<daker> Saviq: why ?
<daker> Saviq: yes you are right!
<Saviq> daker, and we need the visibility check because the indicator backend might not need/want to define any icons
<Saviq> daker, in which case it needs to span the whole width
<daker> Saviq: ok will bring it back
<daker> Saviq: good https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider/+merge/199356 ?
<Saviq> daker, looks good, I'll leave top-approval to dednick for tomorrow, we'll have a look also whether testing is desired for this
<daker> Saviq: perfect
<cwayne> anyone from SDK team around to tell me if this is ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/progress-bar-color/+merge/199360
<daker> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> daker, actually, would you like to add a test for this? There's already a suite vi tests/qmltests/Menus/tst_SliderMenu.qml and adding one more test to check that you can click those two buttons and get the min and max values out would be awesome, and should be relatively easy :)
<daker> Saviq: sure i'll take a look at it
<Saviq> daker, to run the test, go "make testSliderMenu"
<Saviq> daker, you can also go "make trySliderMenu" to just run the qml in the test, and get some debugging output if needed, for example
<Saviq> daker, when running the test you probably won't see much, the tests are too quick
<daker> Saviq: do i need to install any deps ? (FYI using 13.10)
<Saviq> daker, qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<daker> i already have that package
<daker> Saviq: module "QtTest" is not installed what package do i need to install ?
<Saviq> daker, qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<Saviq> daker, you can always go `mk-build-deps -s sudo -i` (you need to install devscripts and equivs first)
<Saviq> daker, that will install the build deps from debian/control by default
<daker> ok
<daker> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6591401/
<daker> Saviq: results http://paste.ubuntu.com/6591406/
<Saviq> daker, looks cool!
<daker> Saviq: \m/
<Saviq> daker, not sure you need the Qt.NoModifier, 0
<Saviq> daker, the QML test module is probably one of the worst documented, though
<daker> like this mouseClick(leftButton, leftButton.width / 2, leftButton.height / 2, Qt.LeftButton);
<daker> ?
<Saviq> daker, not even Qt.LeftButton, I'd assume it's default
<daker> Saviq: i took that func from the ButtonMenu test
<Saviq> daker, I understand
<daker> Saviq: one last question
<daker> mouseClick(rightButton, rightButton.width / 2, rightButton.height / 2);
<Saviq> daker, https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/source/0697a941321ed6688fd2cb7bd60028c56e0e19b6:src/imports/testlib/TestCase.qml#L478-484
<Saviq> daker, so yeah, LeftButton is default
<Saviq> daker, so only item, x, y are required
<daker> ok i see
<Saviq> daker, yeah, that above looks right
<daker> Saviq: the objects names leftButton, rightButton
<daker> is that correct ?
<daker> thoses are the min/max buttons id/objectname
<Saviq> daker, sure
<daker> sure ? they are good ? they don't conflicts with anything ?
<daker> Qt.LeftButton Qt.RightButton
<daker> WTH http://paste.ubuntu.com/6591440/
<daker> those  files should be ignored :(
<Saviq> daker, you shouldn't build in-source
<Saviq> daker, in unity8, for example, we have a check that prevents you from doing this
<Saviq> daker, but anyway, what you showed shouldn't happen unless you did a `bzr add`, which you need not have done, as you only changed files, didn't add new ones
<daker> Saviq: yes that' bzr add :)
<Saviq> daker, you should never do a blanket add, only add what you know needs adding
<daker> Saviq: ok
<daker> Saviq: done https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider/+merge/199356
<Saviq> daker, yup, looks great, thanks!
<daker> Saviq: \m/
<achiang> sergiusens: low priority ping re: https://code.launchpad.net/~achiang/phablet-tools/ubuntuimage/+merge/199019
<sergiusens> achiang, saw it, forgot to say thanks :-)
<achiang> sergiusens: np, i think it adds quite a bit of usability to udbflash
<achiang> sergiusens: also, as for possible names... go-flash-ubuntu? :)
<cwayne> go-go-gadget-ubuntu
<sergiusens> achiang, lol; not sure I want to add the language used to create it to the cli name :-P
<sergiusens> but clever ;-)
<sergiusens> will bbl
<sergiusens> need to do some late xmas shopping
<cwayne> it's not late til its after xmas
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-18
<stgraber> asac: and uploading LXC now
<smilejay> ...
<mirach> ...
<ChitKo> I lost keyboard in ubuntu touch Samsaung maguro . how can i fix ?
<ChitKo> right now , i update and upgrade via adb shell
<ChitKo> msg NickServ help
<sasi_> hi did any one started porting ubuntu touch on any evaluation boards
<sasi_> i am trying to port ubuntu-touch on a evaluation board and i stucked at "Enabling a new device" column in the porting guide plz suggest me
<Rienzilha> goody
<Rienzilha> does touch have an apt-store? (pun intended :))
<RAOF> Yes; the click packages.
<alex-abreu> daker, ping
<daker> alex-abreu: pong
<alex-abreu> daker, about the tabs, ... implementing the carousel in the tabs in tricky ... tried a few approaches w/o success, it quickly becomes messy and not easily controlable (unless we put constraints)
<alex-abreu> daker, have you thought about it ?
<daker> alex-abreu: you mean the infinite loop ?
<alex-abreu> daker, yeah, ...
<alex-abreu> daker, it is tricky to get right
<daker> alex-abreu: no but i'll try
<daker> alex-abreu: one thing i just notice
<alex-abreu> daker, I'll see on my side too
<alex-abreu> yup
<daker> Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'querySelectorAll' of undefined tabs.js:372
<alex-abreu> daker, on which example?
<daker> alex-abreu: rss-reader
<daker> trunk
<alex-abreu> daker, ok, I'll have a look today
<alex-abreu> ok
<daker> alex-abreu: do you want me to file a bug?
<alex-abreu> daker, sure if you can
<alex-abreu> thx
<daker> alex-abreu: for some unkown reason i am not getting it now :( (Heisenbug)
<alex-abreu> daker, :)
<daker> alex-abreu: we are also missing one part listview -> tabs sync
<daker> we do have tabs ->  listview sync, listview ->  footer(via tabs) sync
<pitti> if anyone cares for our tests succeeding: autopilot-gtk currently fails; review/approval of https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-gtk/gtk-3.10/+merge/199437 appreciated
<mandel> anyone around that can confirm that in img 73 in th nexus 7 you cannot install click packages?
<pitti> ricmm: not that I want to annoy you, but do you think you'll have some time for https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/platform-api/test-backend/+merge/198098 this week still?
<pitti> ricmm: it implements pretty much what we discussed, and tvoss already pointed out my bad C++ (and it's fixed)
<gatox> mardy, ping
<pitti> ricmm: so hopefully not much actual effort
<gurrier_> Am I correct in saying Wifi does not work currently on mako on r70?  Got it working on grouper with r70.
<mardy> gatox: hi! I'm on holiday, but if it's a quick thing I might still help :-)
<gatox> mardy, ohh no, no problem then, it's now quick, i'll ping someone else, thx anyway
<gurrier_> fresh install on mako today and no SSIDs visible.
<gurrier_> Anything I can do to make wifi work on mako?  I'd be grateful for any tips or leads.
<pitti> asac: green is *such* a wonderful color!
<tvoss> pitti, +1
<asac> pitti: :)
<asac> all that matters
<pitti> asac: ♩ Gruen, ja gruen sind alle meine test cases ♪ ♫
<asac> please record that with your guitar :)
<ogra_> pitti, WE'LL ALL BE JOBLESS !!!
<ogra_> jhodapp, :P
<jhodapp> ogra_, hehe
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> mandel: hey, any chance an initial API for udm will be available by mid-January?  We're going to have another appdev contest, and it would be nice to encourage devs to use it
<mandel> mhall119, I'm saying feb because I want to be conservative, but by goal is to have it asap, there is a lot done already here => lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/add-general-methods
<mandel> mhall119, I need to implement two more objects in C++ and will move to the SDK, so in theory I'm not far away
<randomcpp> mhall119, another contest? :p
<mhall119> randomcpp: yup :)
<randomcpp> too bad I have exams from mid-jan to march D:
<mhall119> mandel: that sounds great, let me know when you've got docs and I'll get them on developer.u.c/api/
<Laney> a 6 week exam period?
<Laney> that's pretty brutal
<mhall119> randomcpp: 2.5 months of exams?
<randomcpp> end-feb actually xD
<mhall119> 1.5
<randomcpp> 1.5 month
 * mhall119 was counting all of March
<mandel> mhall119, will do asap, and will consider dos a priority
<Johnny> hello there
<Guest71107> can somebody help me
<timp> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest71107> i want to flash my asus memo pad hd 7 but this is not listed in the "working on this devices" feed of the page, so my question is: can someone tell me if this device will be get an image for ubuntu touch for flashing my tablet?
<Guest71107> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest71107>  i want to flash my asus memo pad hd 7 but this is not listed in the "working on this devices" feed of the page, so my question is: can someone tell me if this device will be get an image for ubuntu touch for flashing my tablet?
<mhall119> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> mhall119: in a hangout, but pong
<mhall119> Chipaca: I just have questions about the status of push notifications dev, if you have a few minutes after your hangout ping me back
<Chipaca> mhall119: hangout is about push notifications :)
<mhall119> then I'll get up-to-date answers :)
<diwic> Guest71107, your device is not listed on the Touch/Devices page, which means that unless you know how to port the device yourself, it won't work.
<Guest71107> but there is no way t change this, to get my device at this list?
<diwic> Guest71107, I don't know how you can find somebody with the right knowledge to port the device for you.
<diwic> Guest71107, xda developers maybe.
<Guest71107> for example: if i can ask the developers of touch ubuntu if they can work oon this too how can i do ths?
<ogra_> Guest71107, the "developers of ubuntu touch" only work on the nexus and emulator images ... you would have to find someone from the community to do a port
<ogra_> (the developers then can merge the changes he/she sends, but will not actively work on other arches than the nexus ones)
<Guest71107> ok do you know someone ?
<ogra_> as diwic said, try the xda forums
<ogra_> porting to a new device usually requires the developer to actually have the device since you need to do a bunch of trial and error debugging while doing the port
<Guest71107> ok thx bye:)
<Chipaca> mhall119: at your service
<Chipaca> mhall119: or not, as you wish
 * Chipaca poddles off
<mhall119> Chipaca: now I'm on a hangout :)
<mhall119> will ping you in about 15 minutes
 * Chipaca sees a problem with this plan
<tedg> mhr3_, Looking at this with pete-woods http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/trunk/view/head:/src/dee-peer.c#L1013
<tedg> mhr3_, Could we put a free function that added the g_ptr_array_unref in the idle?
<mhr3_> tedg, no it's used in a different thread
<tedg> Ah, bummer.
<mhr3_> tedg, but the leak is micro, why do you care?
<tedg> mhr3_, It happens once per search on HUD...
<mhr3_> you create new model with each search?
<tedg> Each search session.  So when you start a new search.
<tedg> Not each character
<mhr3_> tedg, well, just bug desrt to fix it :)
<tedg> desrt, FIX ALL THE BUGS!
<tedg> :-)
<timp> dpm_: where do I report bugs about the online documentation?
<timp> dpm_: images are missing in the layouts tutorial, for example http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts3/
<timp> dpm_: there are statements in there like "The layout after resizing the window width to exceed 50 GU will look as follows:" but there are no images
<Chipaca> mhall119: ahem
<daker> timp: i think here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/
<timp> daker: ok, thanks
<timp> dpm_, daker I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1262289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262289 in Ubuntu API Website "Images are missing in Layouts API docs" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> Chipaca: running lage
<mhall119> late
<dpm_> timp, sorry, just got off the phone. The best thing is to file a bug and to ping mhall119
<timp> dpm_: ok.
<timp> mhall119: I just reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1262289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262289 in Ubuntu API Website "Images are missing in Layouts API docs" [Undecided,New]
<timp> dpm_: thanks
<mhall119> timp: thanks, known issue
<mhall119> Chipaca: I'm off now, if you have a minute
<Chipaca> mhall119: i do
<mhall119> Chipaca: it's less important now, I was going to use it in the engineering update broadcast, but that's canceled now
<mhall119> Chipaca: I was mostly wondering when some initial client APIs will be available for the push notifications, so I can A) Get documentation online and B) promote it's use during the app showdown starting in January
<Chipaca> mhall119: fwiw push server side is reaching mvp_dev, and we're working to have a dummy ping-pong on the image middle of january
<Chipaca> mhall119: user-usable push notifications was descoped for 14.04
<Chipaca> mhall119: that is, for 14.04, it's only system updates that get to use it
<mhall119> :/
<Chipaca> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> Chipaca: what as the major concern for that?
<Chipaca> mhall119: lack of confidence in our ability to deliver anything more given the other projects draining our time
<mhall119> but if it exists for system updates, what would be missing to make it unusable for apps?
<Chipaca> mhall119: well, for one, system updates are broadcast, so they're a special use case
<Chipaca> mhall119: also system updates don't need an appdev-facing server api
<mhall119> ah, ok, so it'll be a different API
<Chipaca> mhall119: and the client-side api is much reduced, too
<Chipaca> it'll be a subset of the api
<mhall119> ok, makes sense
<Chipaca> mhall119: we're not implementing the minimum service we need to get system updates notifications pushed to the phone; we're implementing the minimum of the generic push notifications service to implement system updates
<mhall119> ok, so kind of line ubuntu-download-manager, system is the first use-case, then other apps
<mhall119> kind of *like*
<Chipaca> yaaarp
<Chipaca> mhall119: in any case: we want it on the image by the middle of january :)
<mhall119> Chipaca: well, that won't help me for the app showdown, but I understand the need for it being de-scoped
<mhall119> thanks for the update Chipaca
<tedg> jdstrand, Updated the branch to protect against dirs with colons in them.
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> tedg: I'll ask sarnold to look at your merge proposal too
<tedg> Cool
<pitti> sil2100: once https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-gtk/test-improvements/+merge/199510 lands (should be every minute now), I'll need to land autopilot-gtk in trusty, it fixes the installer test crashes for jibel and also fixes the tests to run again (they are currently failing in trusty since the gtk 3.10 update)
<pitti> sil2100: I understand ap-gtk was taken out of auto-landing, although it's not used on the phone?
<kenvandine> ogra_, how do you feel about me seeding ubuntu-wallpapers for touch?
<kenvandine> the ubuntu-art browser in system-settings isn't very useful without them
<kenvandine> but i dont' want to add a depends, since eventually we'll have a different set of wallpapers for the devices
<sil2100> pitti: hello! I can land it now, let me see what happened to ap-gtk - I'm not aware of it being removed from cu2d, we also handle non-touch releases as well
<pitti> sil2100: hang on, I'd like to land this remaining MP in trunk first
<sil2100> pitti: sure, just give me a sign once it's all ready and I'll push it :)
<pitti> sil2100: I just can't edit the google docs to add it there
<pitti> sil2100: sweet, thanks!
<pitti> sil2100: btw, you did a really nice job this week, thank you!
<pitti> sil2100: nice to see everything come together so nicely in the last week of this year
<sil2100> pitti: ah, right... sorry for that, but actually I guess this we can do without the spreadsheet as it's desktop-specific
<sil2100> pitti: thanks! I'm also really happy that we don't have any serious fire-fighting this week ;)
<pitti> sil2100: right; I'd actually like it in autolanding again, if possible
<pitti> sil2100: ah, it landed; so, everythign ready from my side
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, spinning
<pitti> sil2100: OOI, "spinning" is "run the landing scripts which create a changelog, build the source, and upload"? (just curious)
<sil2100> pitti: yes, it's running the cu2d build for the given component, making sure the check job passes and then confirming the changes and pressing the publish button if all is ok
<KHendrik> Does anyone know what to do when you get the executable missing dialog when trying to build the "QML Extension Library + Tabbed Touch UI" Google does not seem to know?
<sil2100> pitti: damn, it's waiting on a powerpc builder in our daily-build PPA
<sil2100> pitti: ok, it started now ;)
<pitti> \o/
<sil2100> pitti: ok, now time to press the button! Since only you made packaging changes, our policy says: "pitti's changes don't require core-dev ACKing" ;) So published!
<sil2100> pitti: it should appear in -proposed soon ;)
 * sil2100 needs to go away now
<sil2100> See you around!
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I'm installing Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 using http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install manual
<OnkelTem> Ten minuts ago I have launched `phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup` and now I'm seeing the screen with Robot and question at the top:
<OnkelTem> "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<OnkelTem> What do I do?
<OnkelTem> Come on :) I'm impatient!
<OnkelTem> Show should I say No to one of many No's, or "Yes - Disable recovery flash"?
<OnkelTem> s/Show/So
<beuno> sergiusens, ^
<OnkelTem> well, I've pressed Yes
<fishscene> In looking at the milestone timeline, how does this work exactly? https://launchpad.net/mir/+series  Are these milestones reached "when it's ready" or is it by date? (In which case, there would be a milestone released ~24th of this month) ?
<cwayne> OnkelTem, i think you should be using -b instead of --no-backup
<OnkelTem> cwayne: I just used what that article said
<cwayne> OnkelTem, yeah, i think it may be out of date since recently
<fishscene> I updated phablet tools today and saw this message: "WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead"
<cwayne> yeah, -b and --bootstrap are the same :)
<fishscene> oh. gotchya :)
<sergiusens> OnkelTem, you missed the step of unlocking your phone
<OnkelTem> sergiusens: nah, I did it
<OnkelTem> sergiusens: at least I have been doing that :)
<OnkelTem> I have Ubuntu running!!!!
<OnkelTem> Ыыыыыы
<Paladine> popey you there?
<OnkelTem> Wi-Fi doesn't work on Nexus 4?
<OnkelTem> I don't see networks
<fishscene> According to 2 days ago, it works: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<OnkelTem> strange. When I visit Settings > WiFi I see only "Auto-join previous networks" checkbox
<OnkelTem> Also sound doesn't work
<OnkelTem> and I can't call
<OnkelTem> when I dial, I hear no sound
<fishscene> OnkelTem: What channel did you use to flash?
<pmcgowan> wifi works, are their any results in the indicator pulldown?
<OnkelTem> fishscene: I used this command: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<OnkelTem> fishscene: from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<OnkelTem> Can I reflash with another version? Or rather - how can I do this?
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, thats the best version to get
<pmcgowan> wifi and sound should be working for you
<Paladine> can ask something, does Ubuntu Touch completely replace Android on the device or does it run on top of Android?
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: ok, then probably I do something wrong. But I see almost nothing what I can do here
<Paladine> cos I am seriously considering buying a Nexus 4 and giving it a go if it removes android completely
<pmcgowan> Paladine, it does replace android, but its possible to dual boot
<fishscene> Paladine: As long as you understand that it is a work in progress and is seriously hampered for day-to-day use.
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: when I drop down top bar and scroll to Network tab I see only one line: "Cellular settings...". No WiFi at all
<Paladine> well first of all I wouldn't want to dual boot, I would want to completely remove android
<fishscene> err… hampered = not fully functional as a consumer-usable OS.
<Paladine> secondly, so long as it can connect to wifi and make calls to start with ttya is all good for me
<OnkelTem> the same when I visit System Settings. Wifi icon leads to empty screen with that one checkbox
<Paladine> although I would love to customise it to make it a secure/privacy enhancing experience
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, check this page for better instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<pmcgowan> you should go to a trusty channel
<Paladine> I nearly picked up an iPhone 5S today but stopped myself at the last minute
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: ok thank you!
<pmcgowan> sorry that other page needs updating
<Paladine> I need to start looking at how I can get a privacy featured device which means android/wp and iOS are all a total no
<Paladine> I presume things like iptables, openssl, openvpn etc can all be compiled into the rom?
<fishscene> Paladine: I don't think any of those are available yet for Ubuntu-Touch.
<pmcgowan> Paladine, well, by default we create a RO image, but it is possible to enable write and install any ubuntu package, you just need to be careful with updates as they use an image diff, not apt
<Paladine> so technically it would be feasible to install things like full disk encryption (or at least userspace encryption), iptables, openvpn etc.
<Paladine> pmcgowan, my thoughts are to create a fully functional device but without having to worry about 3rd party vendors (Apple, MS, Google) or Carriers (mobile and wifi) from "observing" one's activities
<Paladine> throw NSA in there at any point
<pmcgowan> right, much discussion on that of late
<fishscene> Is there a way to get an md5 sum for the different channel images? As it stand right now, I am re-pulling images whether or not I need to because I have no way of checking if the image has changed or not.
<pmcgowan> new images 99% of the time have changes - but cant you just use the system updater?
<fishscene> pmcgowan: I'm working on a device flashing script. One where you can easily change channels, create device backups, etc..
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> there is an md5sum for the image
<pmcgowan> fishscene, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<fishscene> Checking it out now..
<pmcgowan> you can see how phablet-flash does it I would suspect
<fishscene> I should double-check that. Last time I checked, if it detects files are already downloaded, it skipped them instead of checking to see if they were updated.
<sergiusens> fishscene, files don't get updated; they are unique
<sergiusens> fishscene, and the hash is taken from the channel info
<sergiusens> fishscene, you can also check udbflash == go get launchpad.net/phablet-tools/udbflash
<fishscene> sergiusens: Channel info?
<sergiusens> fishscene, https://system-image.ubuntu.com/devel-proposed/maguro/index.json
<sergiusens> fishscene, unless you mean cdimage builds
<fishscene> oh nice.
<sergiusens> which should be unique as well per path
<sergiusens> fishscene, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/ubuntuimage/view/head:/images.go#L119 and
<sergiusens> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/ubuntuimage/view/head:/types.go
<fishscene> Well, here was my problem: A while back (September-ish), I was flashing my N7 once a week to get changes that were being described in notes, but I just wasn't seeing any changes. Eventually I discovered that the phablet tools saw I had downloaded an image and would keep flashing that instead of grabbing the updated image. So I worked my script to delete the local files so it would re-download, but that's not very efficient at all.
<sergiusens> fishscene, you were probably not using image based updates? Or perhaps on the stable channel
<fishscene> I was using the "devel" channel I believe.
<sergiusens> fishscene, back in september I don't think that channel existed yet :-)
<sergiusens> fishscene, http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/phablet-flash-in-golang/1297 and http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/emulator-setup/1350 might interest you
<fishscene> I'm going to call you "Mr. Resource"
<sergiusens> glad to help
<OnkelTem> Ok, I've just Re-flashed my Nexus 4 with `phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty` command. Everything went fine but nothing really works: still No Wi-Fi, no sound, no ability to make a call.
<OnkelTem> Any ideas?
<Chocanto> popey : Hey :)
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, not really, pull down the network icon and ensure wifi is enabled, make sure you SIM is inserted properly, etc - everything should be working fine
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: I don't see icon to enable/disable WiFi
<OnkelTem> Looks like now it is disabled
<OnkelTem> as it has a white cross over it's icon
<pmcgowan> enable it and it should scan some aps
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: I do not know how to do this
<OnkelTem> Where it is done?
<Paladine> ok so it is decided am gonna buy a nexus 4 later this week, if I am not happy with ubuntu touch I can always run Guardian ROM until touch is a little more established
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, you see the icons along the top of the phone, pull down from the top over the netowrk icon
<pmcgowan> you said it has a white cross?
<pmcgowan> that seems wrong
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: ok. Now I see two icons joint - cellular and disabled wifi, big word "Network" on the next line, and "Cellular settings..." on the last line. The rest of the screen is empty
<OnkelTem> yes, small white cross to the down-right of the icon
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, do you have a line with WiFi and a check box?
<OnkelTem> no
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, you said this is a nexus 4? did you just purchase it?
<Paladine> pmcgowan, is there a working email client in the current build or would I have to add it myself and recompile?
<pmcgowan> Paladine, no email client
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: yes, LG Nexus 4, puchased in a local store, Russia. I always get latest Google firmwares, never rooted my device and had no problems with it :)
<pmcgowan> OnkelTem, sounds like its not detecting wifi at all
<OnkelTem> yep, maybe. How to get into logs? I suspect I can use adb for that
<pmcgowan> yes
<OnkelTem> to do dmesg or something
<pmcgowan> you can look at the syslog
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> if awe_ is still around he could advise
<OnkelTem> I'm there in the shell :) How easy
<Paladine> ok gnite, but will be back pmcgowan :) will be back.... dun dun duuuuun
<pmcgowan> hah great
<Paladine> might pick up n4 tomorrow the store up the road has some in stock according to their web site
<Paladine> which means I can flash it and have a play immediately :)
<Paladine> gnite
<OnkelTem> pmcgowan: heh, I have only 'lo' iface according to ifconfig
<OnkelTem> also, a lot of disabled ifaces: rmnet[0-7], rmnet_smix0, rmnet_usb[0-3] and sit0
<OnkelTem> Erm.. I tried to install a package using 'apt-get install' but it failed with error: E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<OnkelTem> Why it is read-only?
<awe_> pmcgowan, what's the question?
<OnkelTem> awe_: hi! It was mine
<OnkelTem> awe_: I just installed ubuntu-touch on my Nexus 4, but WiFi doesn't work. Also I can't call (I don't see anything).
<OnkelTem> I used --channel trusty
<awe_> OnkelTem, did it have KitKat (4.4) installed?
<OnkelTem> 4.4.2
<awe_> if so, the problem is the new firmware and radio software are not yet compatible with Ubuntu Touch
<OnkelTem> oh
<awe_> we haven't yet modified Touch to support 4.4
<awe_> I know it's possible to flash the older software to get it working... let me see if I still have the post bookmarked
<OnkelTem> awe_: if I do this, will the software be automatically upgraded when I rollback to 4.4.2?
<awe_> OnkelTem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/380435/wifi-issue-on-nexus-4-16gb
<awe_> OnkelTem, I don't think so...but I'm not the right person to ask.  I've personally never done this
<OnkelTem> Well, anyway, I'm glad I finally tried Ubuntu Touch.
<OnkelTem> I believe 4.4.x will be supported soon
<awe_> correct
<OnkelTem> then I'll retry again
<OnkelTem> thank everybody! now I'm gonna downgrade to Android :)
<awe_> that's probably the easiest/safest approach
<daker> OnkelTem: you need to flash android 4.3, then flash Ubuntu Touch
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-19
<noah__> lol
<mnj> has anyone been successful in installing on droid x2
<jnhghy> in theory, if I'll have on my phone "ubuntu for android" will I be able to install a vm software and run windows on my phone as I do on my desktop?
<RAOF> jnhghy: Probably, yes. Although performance will be terrible.
<jnhghy> RAOF: I assume performance depends on the phone's capabilities right? so with 8 core's or more and big ram it might run acceptabily ... (I'm thinking at samsung S5 as a realistic hardware wich has 8 cores and enough ram I think ...)
<RAOF> No phone hardware in the immediate future is going to give acceptable performance for a windows VM; you can't do any of the HW assisted stuff that desktop VMs use, because you need to translate the instruction set.
<jnhghy> RAOF: sorry but I don't understand what "HW" is can you explain?
<RAOF> Hardware.
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Desktop VMs run at acceptable speeds mainly because there are a bunch of specific CPU instructions that allow you to run an x86 VM without actually emulating an x86 processor. x86-on-arm can't make use of that, and will be slow.
<jnhghy> RAOF: I see, thank you for your effort to explain this.. . :)
<asac> does android 4.4 support the old nexus 7?
<Beldar> asac, I have 4.4.2 on mine
<Beldar> asac, https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razorkrt16s
<pitti> sil2100: good morning, how are you?
<pitti> sil2100: FYI, I did a manual no-change upload of autopilot-gtk this morning to make it installable again
<pitti> sil2100: apparently it got built against a newer xpathselect in the PPA, but that xpathselect version didn't land in trusty at the same time
<pitti> sil2100: so the copied ap-gtk was uninstallable
<sil2100> pitti: morning! Oh, ok... I could have expected that, sorry about that! I'll sync up the changelog later on so that cu2d is happy ;)
<pitti> sil2100: thanks; I hope re-syncing isn't too much trouble; also, that changelog entry isn't really valuable, so it's fine to just drop it on next auto-upload as well
<FuLgOrE> Good morning! Some weeks before I asked if the Nexus 5 will be supported in the future. I was told to wait, because one management decision was missing and the developer would have to buy the hardware. Some days later I got the information that a rebase for 4.4 is ongoing. Any updates for these topics? Last information was that the Nexus 5 could be supported in the end of Jan. or beginning of Feb. Is that still the plan after one manuf
<FuLgOrE> acturer will build a ubuntu touch phone?
<asac> FuLgOrE: we can only give you an outlook about what we know for sure for the next month or so. the android 4.4 rebase plan as of today does not involve nexus 5 in the first batch. we will do the move using emulator and N4 primarily ... what happens then is yet to be defined :)
<FuLgOrE> thanks for the information. I hope the N5 will be put on the plan in the future
<mhr3_> sil2100, what's up with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160195168/buildlog.txt.gz ?
<mhr3_> sil2100, afaict unity-api is very much correct version - https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+packages
<sil2100> mhr3_: let me see
 * sil2100 pokes Mirv about the merge request
<mhr3_> sil2100, so... what's the conclusion?
<Mirv> sil2100: mumble, I'll look after that
<sil2100> mhr3_: does the error happen all the time? Where's the package that the build is happening from?
<mhr3_> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/unity-scopes-api-daily-newscopes
<mhr3_> sil2100, and the best part, when you look at the last successful build (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+build/5357846), it actually did use the 7.80.5
<larsemil> no image for nexus 5 yet?
<nik90> hey guys, when do I an update, I get a partial upgrade where it mentions that the "qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova" is no longer needed. Every other package is being upgraded. Is this good?
<sil2100> mhr3_: normally it can also mean that one of the dependencies of the dependencies of the dependencies failed to build, but I'll look into that - now I'm doing firefighting with Ubuntu Touch so be with you in a bit ;)
<daker> the mediaplayer-app is crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6599421/
<daker> with r75
<Ursinha> daker, should be bug 1262600
<ubot5> bug 1262600 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "mediaplayer no longer plays video in image #76" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262600
<daker> Ursinha: yes!
<sil2100> renato_: hello!
<renato_> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> renato: are you still working a bit on mediaplayer-app?
<renato> sil2100, they asked me to implement back the scene selector
<renato> but I did not start yet
<renato> sil2100, why?
<sil2100> renato: since hm, with the latest images we get mediaplayer-app segfaulting when trying to view videos - LP: #1262600
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1262600 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "mediaplayer no longer plays video in image #76" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262600
<sil2100> renato: it's not an issue directly in mediaplayer-app though
<sil2100> renato: we suspect it's caused by the new android bits we pulled in
<renato> sil2100, jhodapp is working on that
<sil2100> Oh?
<sil2100> So it's a known issue already?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ^ ?
<sil2100> renato, jhodapp: could you guys comment on this?
<jhodapp> sil2100, the gstreamer backend hasn't changed in any of those images...so something else broke playback
<sil2100> jhodapp: right, we think it might be android's fault
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes...that would make sense...did anything get merged at the android level of things?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, but sadly it's nothing that could cause such a big regression
<sil2100> jhodapp: but maybe something in the toolchain
<sil2100> jhodapp: since we observed it first on image 75, and on 75 we upgraded android
<om26er> tsdgeos, hey what does verticalJournal look like ?
<sil2100> We'll try to downgrade and make sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, upgraded it how...to a completely new version?
<ogra_> jhodapp, just a rebuild ... with minro changes for the emulator #
<ogra_> (i'm not really here :P )
<ogra_> hybris changed too though .... and the headers moved into a new package (not sure if they also have new content and things using hybris might need a rebuild or ao)
<mandel> barry, I have a fix for #199656 I would really appreciate if you can take  a look and let me know if it is good for your use case :)
<mandel> barry, if it can be today 'cause is my last day before xmas break better, else I can always take a quick look tomorrow
<sil2100> jhodapp: to some other snapshot
<jhodapp> sil2100, I added a comment to the bug report...if someone with that image could try what I suggested that would be helpful
<Mirv> sil2100: aaand done. the merge, that is. also marked the qtbase part of the bug as fix committed.
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> thanks to you :)
 * Laney attached the output
<jhodapp> thanks Laney
<tsdgeos> om26er: it's like a grid but with variable heights
<om26er> tsdgeos, got a screenshot ? :)
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> i mean it's not used anywhere inside unity8
<tsdgeos> i can give you a screenshot of rectangles
<tsdgeos> if you want
<taunted> hey good to be here.  has anyone succeeded with Ubuntu on nexus 4.  how do you connect to an external monitor, keyboard, mouse ?
<ogra_> you dont
<ogra_> the desktop mode is only planned for 14.10 or later
<barry> mandel: hi, i don't think you mean LP: #199656 ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 199656 in Inkscape "Inkscape is changing CDATA section to &something; notation" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199656
<taunted> but there is a Ubuntu for phones download available right now on the Ubuntu site ?
<barry> let's try LP: #1261999
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1261999 in ubuntu-download-manager "When downloading a file to a partition with no space left no error is emitted" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261999
<popey> taunted: yes
<popey> kenvandine: how does one undo the wallpaper on the phone?
<popey> is there some gsettings fu?
<kenvandine> you could reset the gsettings key
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> org.gnome.desktop.background pictureUri
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<kenvandine> reset that
<popey> ta
<kenvandine> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.background pictureUri
<popey> No such key 'pictureUri'
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> hang on
<popey> ☻
<kenvandine> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<popey> kenvandine: is there a separate one for the home screen?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> popey, just a sec
<kenvandine> popey, oh, that doesn't come from gsettings
<kenvandine> that's accountsservice
<kenvandine> popey, just check use the same
<popey> kenvandine: that got it, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, Are you the right person to talk to about SDK components?
<timp> ahayzen: I am one of the right persons, yes :)
<ahayzen> timp, I was wondering if reordering support within a ListView was expected to land this cycle or not?
<timp> ahayzen: you mean drag-and-drop to re-order list items?
<ahayzen> timp, yeah
<timp> ahayzen: I don't know, but I think there us a bug report for that. let me check
<ahayzen> timp, I am asking because i'm half way through adding scrolling support to the music-app's custom implmentation but thought there is no point if u guys are gonna add it this cycle anyway
<timp> ahayzen: I found the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1195353
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195353 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "SDK should provide support to rearrange items in a ListView" [Medium,Confirmed]
<timp> ahayzen: nobody is working on it yet, and we currently have a bunch of bugs that are higher priority, so I don't think that feature will come soon
<ahayzen> timp, thanks, ok i'll continue with our custom implementation and see how far i can get :)
<mandel> barry, true, I probably got the wrong bug, it is bug #1261999
<ubot5> bug 1261999 in ubuntu-download-manager "When downloading a file to a partition with no space left no error is emitted" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261999
<timp> ahayzen: if your changes can be useful for other apps too, feel free to propose a merge request for the UITK :)
<barry> mandel: i have meetings coming up, but i will try to test it after that
<timp> ahayzen: if you need help/hints on how to do that feel free to ask.
<ahayzen> timp, I think one other app was using our code before... i'll see if i can make it a bit more generic cause it is tied to our other elements quite tightly
<timp> ahayzen: can you comment on the bug that you're working on it for the music-app?
<ahayzen> timp, cool, thanks for ur help :)
<timp> ahayzen: then we know apps that we need to support, and if you don't propose an MR, we will have some example code to see how it can be done :)
<ahayzen> timp, yep will do, we have partial support at the moment
<ahayzen> timp, you just can't scroll the viewport when u move the item to the top/bottom and the code needs cleaning up a bit :)
<timp> ahayzen: sounds good already. If you can comment on the bug what's working for you and what you need, and point to the code, that is useful too
<ahayzen> timp, ok, i'll see if I can abstract it out a bit as it is embedded into our listView...and we had to do a custom swipeDelete to get both to work :/ although i want to revisit this
<timp> ahayzen: swipeDelete and reorganizing should work together, they both use different dragging directions.
<timp> ahayzen: but maybe they'll need a threshold so you don't start deleting instead of rearranging if you start by swiping 1 pixel to the right
<ahayzen> timp, i think they were stealing each others mouse events...although I know a few more things like mouse.accepted tht i didn't when i did this last cycle
<sil2100> dobey: hello!
<sil2100> dobey: I just noticed that unity-scope-click FTBFS on all archs in daily-build:
<sil2100> dobey: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5365723
<dobey> sil2100: yes, i have a branch in review that should fix it
<sil2100> dobey: excellent, thanks!
<cwayne> mardy, did you see ssweeny's MR about loading qml-plugins from ~/.local/share?  with that + app-access + click-hooks-rebase, we will have account-plugins as clicks :D
<pmcgowan> cwayne, really? cool
<cwayne> pmcgowan, yeah, we'll have the proper click hooks, plus ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts will be looking in the right place, so it should be good to go
<ssweeny> this is rather exciting
<pmcgowan> cwayne, do you have any slimport adapters?
<cwayne> pmcgowan, yeah
<pmcgowan> cwayne, any at the office I can borrow?
<cwayne> pmcgowan, probably, ask AK he controls a bunch of them i think
<pmcgowan> cwayne, thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: joining the hangout is going to be a little tough for me considering I'm breaking my audio trying to make HFP work.
<Laney> mardy: Doesn't look like the online accounts tests are running on the device
<Laney> Ran 4 tests in 0.172s ...
<ahayzen> timp, you still around?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: ping, I have a request for something to be added to the SDK that allows for detecting if a keyboard or mouse is available
<timp> ahayzen: yes, for 2 more minutes
<ahayzen> timp, you around tomorrow? i may have figured it out
<timp> ahayzen: yes, I will be around tomorrow
<timp> ahayzen: perhaps not any more at this time, so to be sure ping me a bit earlier
<ahayzen> timp, cool i'll continue playing about and see how far I can get...ok thanks :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  it is on the roadmap already :)
<Saviq> popey, I seem to be reflecting your bugs recently: bug #1262611 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1262611 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Should use an icon instead of "No signal" label." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262611
<Saviq> deflecting?
<popey> Saviq: \o/
<popey> I'll try harder
<popey> Saviq: try bug 1262711 ㋛
<ubot5> bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262711
<Saviq> popey, the music crash one - that I won't deflect ;)
<popey> haha]
<Saviq> popey, OTOH: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1240408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> popey, we had it on our radar for some time, but never got to actually fixing it
<popey> I'm not opening the preview, just expanding the category
<Saviq> popey, we hope it's gone with Qt 5.2 ;)
<popey> hahah
<Saviq> popey, yeah, expanding category was enough
<popey> shitcanonicalsays.tumblr.com
<popey> "It's fixed in mir"
<popey> "It's fixed in qt 5.2"
<popey> etc
<popey> ☻
<Saviq> ;)
<popey> Saviq: is it known that the apps lens jumps just after you click an application icon?
<Saviq> popey, sounds like it's opening the "Running apps" category
<Saviq> popey, but yeah, I've seen that - please file
<popey> k
<mhall119> bzoltan1: can you link me to the roadmap?
<daker> Saviq: it's been there since the addition of the swipe bettwen previews, you click to launch an app and unity8 opens the preview too
<Saviq> daker, hmm interesting
<timppa> Anyone happen to know if things will go bad when new ringtones are added to RO image -> make image RW, add ringtones, put the image back to RO mode
<ogra_> timppa, they will be gone after an OTA upgrade
<timppa> ogra_: :/
<timppa> I would love to add some new tones...
<oSoMoN_> Saviq, hey, how do I run unity8 with introspection enabled on my device? I know I’ve done it in the past, just can’t reme
<oSoMoN_> remember how
<Saviq> oSoMoN_, `inictl restart unity8 QT_TESTABILITY=1` is enough
<Saviq> oSoMoN_, there's helpers for doing that in unity8-autopilot, if you want it
<oSoMoN_> Saviq, thanks!
<ffelgenh> does anybody has experience with running ubuntu touch on the Nexus 7 tilapia? I was confused by the supported device list an page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install  Is grouper =  nakasi or nakasig really correct? Must it not be tilapia = nakasig?
<popey> Saviq: added a crash file to bug 1262711
<ubot5> bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262711
<Saviq> popey, awesome, thanks, /me retraces
<Chocanto> popey : Hey :)
<popey> Chocanto: hey there!
<popey> How are you?
<Chocanto> popey: good and you ?
<popey> Saviq: is this where you see my dodgy music collection? ☻
<Saviq> popey, ;D
<popey> Chocanto: great, ready for holidays ☻
<Chocanto> popey : Oh yes, when will you get your holidays ? :)
<popey> next week.
<Chocanto> great :)
<popey> Chocanto: so when is a good time / day for you to do irc meetings?
<Chocanto> today, if you can/want
<popey> sure, what time?
<Saviq> popey, which image number, btw? if you could apport-cli, "View", "Keep" the .crash file next time, would be real nice
<popey> Saviq: #76
<Chocanto> do you have any time where you are free N,
<Chocanto> *?
<Saviq> popey, thanks
<popey> Saviq: ok
<popey> Chocanto: 20:00 UTC?
<popey> Chocanto: actually, 18:00 UTC - in 10 mins or so?
<Chocanto> popey : so at 18:00 UTC :)
<popey> great, I'll add it to the calendar
<popey> see you in #ubuntu-touch-meeting in ~13m
<Chocanto> ok great
<sforshee> kdub: I've been poking around at bug #1258655, but what I see is unity8 hanging, not crashing
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in powerd "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen; exception thrown from mir::graphics::android::HWCCommonDevice::mode(MirPowerMode)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
<kdub> it manifests itself in different ways, depending on what step of posting the frame mir is in
<kdub> i saw some hangs too
<sforshee> kdub: when I look I see a thread block in uninterruptible sleep in mipi_dsi_off(), which is inside a driver related to the display
<sforshee> kdub: when it does crash, do you know exactly what unity is trying to do?
<kdub> its trying to post the first frame when it wakes up
<kdub> unblank the screen, post, wait for the frame to appear on screen
<popey> Chocanto: joining us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<sforshee> kdub: so it looks like it's doing a syscall when it gets the signal. Do you know which syscall?
<kdub> maybe FBIOBLANK
<kdub> sforshee, it could be doing a few
<kdub> MSMFB_BUFFER_SYNC is another likely candidate
<sforshee> did you check dmesg to see if there's anything interesting there when it happens?
<popey> sergiusens: do we have a click package for the docviewer?
<kdub> sforshee, yeah, i didn't see anything suspicious
<kdub> some timeout in the fb driver, but i'd expect that
<kdub> the driver logs didn't have anything obvious, other than failure to use the FB
<kdub> i can find the exact log
<Saviq> popey, can't seem to collect the data here, fails with "not enough space" :/
<Saviq> popey, could you go apport-cli _the_crash_file, go "view" and then "keep", see if that works for you?
<sforshee> kdub: oh, I see that the signal is SIGABRT, so that isn't actually coming from the kernel
<popey> ok Saviq
<kdub> we throw when the ioctl fails, leads to the sigabrt
<sforshee> okay
<popey> Saviq: i said "view" now I have "yes / No / cancel" to "do you want to continue the report process anyway"?
<Saviq> popey, yes
<popey> k
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, they get built, but not added into the image
<popey> ta
<popey> Saviq: so i said "k" keep - it now still has a 24MB .crash file.. is that right?
<Saviq> popey, yeah
<Saviq> popey, it collected some minimal additional info - still the core dump is the significant chunk
<Saviq> popey, but now I should be able to retrace locally
<popey> should i re-upload to lp?
<popey> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> popey, or somewhere where I can get it
<popey> Saviq: http://popey.com/~alan/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<Saviq> popey, thanks!
<dobey> kenvandine: can you trigger daily-build PPA build of unity-scope-click please?
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, triggered
<dobey> thanks
<neokore> Hi, Kaleo. I got a question for you. How can I detect the current device resolution from a QML app?
<Saviq> neokore, not the device, but your app's - just look at your root object's width and height
<neokore> Hey, good answer! Thank you Saviq!
<Saviq> neokore, what do I win?
<Saviq> ;)
<neokore> :D
<popey> Saviq: my eternal gratitude. Priceless.
<Saviq> popey, yay!
 * Saviq hides under the bed
<popey> haha
<Saviq> popey, does it get stale?
<Saviq> popey, what's the maintenance instructions?
<popey> I wouldn't drink on it.
<fishscene> How are Mir milestones reached? Are they reached by tasks accomplished? or is it by date/time? Relevant link: https://launchpad.net/mir
<dobey> kenvandine: hey. can you trigger another unity-scope-click PPA daily-build please? :)
<tedg> fishscene, Perhaps #ubuntu-mir ?
<fishscene> ah- I'll ask in there. Thanks, tedg
<kenvandine> dobey, i'd love to :)
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<dobey> thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<dobey> plars: ^^ kenvandine did it :)
<plars> doanac: ack
<sforshee> kdub: I just added a comment to bug #1258655, I have a pretty good idea of where the race is
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in powerd "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen; exception thrown from mir::graphics::android::HWCCommonDevice::mode(MirPowerMode)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
<sforshee> unfortunately it's a little complicated
<sforshee> also unfortunate is the fact that I'm nearly EOD and then am on vacation until Jan 2
<daker> jdstrand: tedg my app starts working again! thanks
<tedg> Cool, great!
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is it appropriate to include a qt5 qml componeent plug-in in a source-named package, rather than in a qtdeclarative5-foo package?
<jdstrand> daker: nice!
<dobey> i'm not sure how to avoid a circular dependency otherwise
<tyhicks> Are the preparation and tests documented in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission expected to work under the emulator?
<tyhicks> I'm adding '-s emulator-5554' to all of the commands, as documented at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Using_the_emulator
<tyhicks> but preparation commands are hanging and a previous run of the tests all failed
<cwayne> tyhicks, couldnt you also just do -e instead?
<tyhicks> I don't have the error handy at the moment
<tyhicks> cwayne: oh, I didn't realize that the -s command was just being passed to adb
<tyhicks> cwayne: yeah, -e should work fine (but that's not related to the problems that I'm hitting)
<tyhicks> hmm... phablet-test-run won't accept -e
<kdub> sforshee, great :)
<kdub> rsalveti, where do the headers in android-headers come from? I'd guess (from the versioning), they're supposed to be android-4.2.2-r1, but i'm hitting snags with compiling mir against that package
<sergiusens> kdub, android headers have been split out into a different package
<sergiusens> kdub, ah, never mind, I misread
<kdub> sergiusens, yeah, i just see a mismatch in some of the files when I compare to google's release http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6602379/
<sergiusens> kdub, in the source package there's a debian/extract-headers.sh and it relies on an ANDROID_ROOT; so it's not really reproduceable; could come from wherever the package author decided it should come from
<kdub> sergiusens, i see
<sergiusens> kdub, a good improvement would be to use git repos directly to import (either phablet.* or *googlesource*) <- rsalveti
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-20
<rsalveti> sergiusens: kdub: it's reproducible with our branch :-)
<rsalveti> kdub: we're using the headers from our current phablet-trusty branch, to avoid incompatibilities
<rsalveti> kdub: but I might be able to revert some of those CM specific changes for you if needed
<rsalveti> let me compare why the gralloc and hardware ones are different (probably adding some old function calls to support older devices)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the goal is to make this aosp compatible (importing from aosp), which should happen with 4.4
<kdub> rsalveti, my immediate problem is hwcomposer_defs.h needs HARDWARE_MAKE_API_VERSION_2 in https://android.googlesource.com/platform/hardware/libhardware/+/android-4.4_r1/include/hardware/hardware.h
<rsalveti> kdub: oh, so you need something that is defined in the 4.4-based headers?
<kdub> sorry, gave the wrong link
<kdub> same statement, but with this link: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/hardware/libhardware/+/android-4.2.2_r1/include/hardware/hardware.h
<rsalveti> kdub: cool, let me compare and apply the diff
<rsalveti> kdub: any other file?
<kdub> not sure, didn't look past the first error
<kdub> lets see what else needs to be done
<kdub> rsalveti, okay, mir can build if HARDWARE_DEVICE_API_VERSION_2 and HARDWARE_MAKE_API_VERSION_2 are added
<rsalveti> kdub: cool, let me upload the new package with that header fixed
<kdub> rsalveti, thanks!
<rsalveti> kdub: just uploaded it, should be available in ~15/20 min
<rsalveti> kdub: diff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/160245552/android-headers_4.2.2-1-0ubuntu2_4.2.2-2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<kdub> rsalveti, thanks again
<cwayne> jdstrand, hey, i gave it a go fixing lp:1261875, does this make sense? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/custom-themes/+merge/199737
<jdstrand> cwayne: it does make sense, but I've already got it prepared with a landing ask. I'm waiting on the landing team
<cwayne> jdstrand, oh, great!
<cwayne> i'll delete mine then, sorry, i was jsut really curious as to how the templates worked, then figured i'd try and add 'em in :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: happy to take the patch next time :)
<bray9082_> How is the performance of ubuntu on the nexus 5
<pitti> fginther: if you are still awake by chance, would you mind re-running https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/maguro-tests/+merge/193774 ? It once again didn't run on maguro
<pitti> fginther: ah, I tried myself in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/3126/ , let's hope I got the parameters right (the previous runs aren't in jenkins any more)
<pitti> fginther: ok, I can't figure it out; it doesn't seem to run the tests from the *.zip file, but the ones from the archive
<sasi> HI
<sasi> i am trying to port ubuntu-touch on EVK
<sasi> i downloaded preinstalled ubuntu-touch image for ARM V7
<sasi> able to boot the kernel
<sasi> and i am getting erros
<sasi> Freeing init memory: 240K Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux:  No such file or directory init: ureadahead main process (1492) terminated with status 5
<popey> Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<hardy11> hi
<bray9082_> How is the support for the original nexus 7
<RAOF> Pretty good
<RAOF> Mostly.
<dholbach> does anyone have an idea why qtdeclarative5-friends0.2:armhf depends on libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.22)?
<dholbach> it seems to make ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev uninstallable on armhf
<dholbach> (that's at least one reason why, still investigating if there's others)
<dholbach> seems like that's the only issue AFAICS
<popey> we totally need scummvm on the ubuntu phone
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-20-104536.png
<popey> http://clb.demon.fi/html5scummvm/
<lag94ms> hey, trying to setup ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus. all worked up until the flash command. now my device is in fastboot and terminal shows <waiting for device>. just keep waiting?
<Yousaf_> Hi
<Yousaf_> Does anyone know when i can get ubuntu for android on my phone Huawei y300 ?
<popey> !devices | Yousaf_
<ubot5> Yousaf_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> is it listed on that page?
<Yousaf_> NO they are only supporting Huawei Ascend G300 thats smaller device than mine thats (ascend y300) i am wondering why they are supporting that device and not mine.
<Yousaf_> by the way thanks for help but for example i have one of supported device than how can i get ubuntu for android ?
<hardy1> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lag94ms> hey, trying to setup ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus. all worked up until the flash command. now my device is in fastboot and terminal shows <waiting for device>. screen was on for about 20mins.
<hardy1> nobody here knows the link for install touch on sony xperiaE?
<fginther> pitti, are you around?
<pitti> fginther: hello
<olafh> How to enable adb over wireless running UT b79 on mako? A adbd seems already running, listen on 5037 as per lsof but that seem the Ubuntu one. As per container flip announcement from ogra, we do want the Android one, listen on port 5555. I did tried "sudo setprop service.adb.tcp.port 5555" already but that alone does not do the trick. I also tried to add that prop via init.rc in overrides, which will set that prop but still it does not s
<olafh> eem to invoke the Android adbd. A find on / does not even spot another adbd. Any hint?
<fginther> pitti, the automatic maguro tests had to be disabled because the hardware had become too unreliable. I also think I see why your tests didn't run. let me try something and get back to you
<pitti> fginther: thanks, appreciated; did I mess up the parameters?
<pitti> fginther: also, jibel says the lab has some networking probs ATM, in case you run into something strange
<fginther> pitti, this is where the black magic comes in to play. The dialer-app-trusty-armhf-ci job doesn't modify the version string when generating packages, so the version probably matches what is in the archive. What you want to use next time are the artifacts from the generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf job which does bump the version number.
<fginther> pitti, I've triggered http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/3129/ for you
<pitti> fginther: ah, I used the output.zip URL as given by the MP comment by jenkins; so that's the wrong one?
<dholbach> diwic, ogra_: I think I found the source of the problem which caused me not being able to hear anything in some calls, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1263100 - it looks more like the dialer-app is still running even when the call is over
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263100 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) ""dialer-app tel:///+49<redacted>" still running after call is over" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> (the call ended like 3h ago, the app is still running)
<pitti> fginther: thank you; ah, you used the internal URL, I had the jenkins.u.c. URL (if that makes a difference)
<ogra_> dholbach, awesome, poit bfiller to it
<dholbach> ogra_, aren't you on holidays? :-)
<fginther> pitti, right, that zip file uses a different file layout (for reasons which I've never taken the time to look into)
<pitti> aah
<pitti> fginther: thanks
<fginther> pitti, no worries
<ogra_> dholbach, i'm fiddling with my heating control (and write an ubuntu touch app for it )
<ogra_> ;)
<dholbach> nice :)
<pitti> fginther: the broken permissions? (directories being 0666, etc.)? I sent you some patches for that the other day, I think
<pitti> fginther: I think I used the public tarballs, and they indeed didn't work with the test runner
<pitti> fginther: thanks, will watch the job and comment on the MP
<fginther> pitti, yes, I remember. I've been working on a new test runner to use phablet-tools to make this simpler, but it's been slow progress
<fginther> pitti, shortly after the first of the year, this will be converted to install as click packages
<pitti> fginther: ah, no more writable fs for testing then?
<fginther> pitti, that would be the ideal case, yes
<fginther> pitti, haven't really put much thought into that aspect yet, thanks for bringing it up
<diwic> dholbach, I don't know the dialer app very well so cannot tell if that is related to your problem or not, unfortunately
<dholbach> diwic, sure... I just wanted to keep you updated :)
<maxiaojun> will ubuntu touch provide l2tp vpn connectivity?
<inashdeen> thanks
<inashdeen> hi there, Is there a way to install ubuntu-touch in 64 bit ubuntu
<datandroiddude> Did I replace Android when I installed Ubunutu Touch?
<dobey> datandroiddude: almost certainly, yes
<datandroiddude> SO i have to re-install Android??
<datandroiddude> is feeling sad
<ahayzen> timp, u still around or am i too late?
<timp> ahayzen: you are on time :)
<ahayzen> timp, i built this last night (it isn't complete but is getting there) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-reorder-support-001/view/head:/common/Reorder.qml
<ahayzen> timp, the issue is trying to get it to work when u turn on removable: true, either the swipeDelete steals the mouse events or I steal them
<timp> zsombi_: ^
<timp> zsombi_: is that something your mouseFilter could be useful for?
<ahayzen> timp, this is an implementation of it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-reorder-support-001/view/head:/MusicPlaylists.qml#L798
 * ahayzen has never used mouseFilter
<zsombi_> timp: yes
<timp> ahayzen: the mouseFilter is not finished yet
<ahayzen> timp, if I put onMouseXChanged: mouse.accepted = false; in the reorder code it passes them down to the swipeDelete but then it cannot detect the pressAndHold :/
<timp> ahayzen: the problem is that when you accept the mouse pressed, no other component will get it.. and if you don't accept the pressed, you cannot detect moving/releasing the mouse anymore
<zsombi> ahayzen: yes, the MouseArea is like that...
<timp> ahayzen: so the only way I see now how it can be done, is by putting detection of moving and deleting a list item in the same component, using the same mousearea...
<timp> ahayzen: that is not possible for you now unless you make changes in UITK or copy the UITK components in the music-app
<ahayzen> timp, thts wht we ended up with, hence the custom swipeDelete component we have
<timp> ahayzen: I'm trying to run your branch of music-app locally (on trusty), but it hangs after the window opens
<timp> oh and I get a segfault after a while :s
<timp> oh wait, that's not your branch.. let me check the correct version
<ahayzen> timp, ok so is it best for us to continue how we are just extend our current support until u add reorder support?...or would this mouseFilter thing help me out?
<ahayzen> timp, erm to test it u will need the mediascanner, scanned for music and setup a playlist
<zsombi> ahayzen: the MouseFilter would be as its name sais: justa filter. so you will get events and the items under the are will get those too
<ahayzen> timp, the scrolling is still WIP
<ahayzen> zsombi, timp, can u chain MouseAreas together?
<timp> ahayzen: nobody is working on the reorder support in UITK yet, but you can propose an MR to get it in UITK
<timp> ahayzen: what do you mean? you can put multiple MouseAreas on top of each other, and if you don't accept an event in the top one, it will go to the next MouseArea
<zsombi> ahayzen: what you mean chain?
<zsombi> that's stacking...
<ahayzen> timp, but how would I get it working with the swipeDelete.... or because it is within the UITK would I then be able to put them in the same mouseArea
<ahayzen> zsombi, yeah like have one main one that then calls a child depending on the event
<zsombi> ahayzen: not really. if you have MouseAreas above each other, the one who does accept the event won't let it go further underneath, but if it passes, in onPressed, then the one passing won't ever get any mouse events anynore
<timp> ahayzen: yes for that you would have to propose a patch to the UITK. And if you don't want to do that you'll need your own implementation of the swipe-to-delete
<ahayzen> zsombi, u can do like onPressAndHold { child.pressAndHold(mouse) } ?
<timp> ahayzen: so, you can branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit and propose the changes for that one
<ahayzen> timp, ok i'll have a look at tht route as well :)
<zsombi> ahayzen: if child is a MouseArea, then it might work.
<ahayzen> zsombi, yeah
<zsombi> ahayzen: but have never tried this kind of setup, so I cannot express. The problem is that child may also trigger an event, so you might get the same pressAndHold twice...
<ahayzen> zsombi, ah i see, i'll have a look at how I can add it to the UITK and see if I have move success doing it that way
<zsombi> ahayzen: and that may cause problems in your implementation, so it may not be reliable... however you can try it, but have a pretty stable testcase guarding it
<timp> ahayzen: where does the music-app expect to find the music files?
<timp> ahayzen: you can try to show something like a little icon (for example) in the left of the list item that catches the event, and can be used to drag the list item up and down.
<ahayzen> timp, u have to run (to scan ~/Music)... mediascanner-service ~/Music
<zsombi> ahayzen: we will release this MouseFilter somewhere in January, but yes, till then you have to deal with a bacpkup solution.
<timp> ahayzen: so you only catch the drag up/down event there. everywhere else you can detect the swipe to delete
<ahayzen> timp, thts a good idea
<ahayzen> timp, so pressAndHold to enable reordering...then a mouseArea is enabled which is then used to drag up/down
<timp> ahayzen: like that you can get the playlist-ordering to work and there is more time to try out other solutions
<ahayzen> timp, it does require two touches to preform a reorder though
<timp> ahayzen: yes, that can work too
<timp> ahayzen: are you discussing the possibilities with the designers?
<ahayzen> timp, the current music-app has reordering just not scrolling while reordering
<zsombi> ahayzen: but, one thing is sure, it won't have drag support! it will be a simple filter, not a complete mouse handler. So if you need drag support, you will still need a MouseArea!
<ahayzen> timp, a pressAndHold then drag was in the spec last cycle
<ahayzen> zsombi, i only need onMouseYChanged
<zsombi> ahayzen that will be onMouseMoved :)
<ahayzen> timp, while i'm adding scrolling support I thought I would try and get it working 'properly' so we don't have to have a custom swipeDelete
<ahayzen> zsombi, cool :)
<timp> ahayzen: I got your branch running on my desktop :)
<ahayzen> timp, I like ur idea of press and hold which then enables the drag, because that will work with the current swipe delete and is the least hacky :)
<ahayzen> timp, yey it is WIP so watch out ;)
<timp> ahayzen: ok
<timp> ahayzen: you have the pressAndHold to enable drag already now right?
<ahayzen> timp, if u look at lp:music-app that has basic reorder support in the play queue and for tracks in a playlist
<timp> ahayzen: that could work with the current swipe delete because it doesn't have a dragAndHold first
<ahayzen> timp, in my branch I have removable disable and just using a mouseArea
<timp> ah, ok
<ahayzen> timp, yeah if u use the pressAndHold u have to lift off and then click again to allow the mouseArea to work
<timp> ahayzen: you could try something like clicking on the album art and dragging to re-order, and swipe-to-delete to work anywhere else in the list item
<timp> ahayzen: for that you can just put a mouseArea on top of the album art
<ahayzen> timp, but if the pressAndHold is just for (dis)enable the reorder support it could work
<timp> yeah
<timp> ahayzen: now that I try it out, the drag-to-reorder should not work immedately anyway (without changing mode).. that would conflict with scrollign in the playlist
<ahayzen> timp, i have listview.interactive=false :) hehe...
<ahayzen> timp, ok i'll have a play about with it, the new swipe delete (with the cancel support) is only in trusty correct?
<timp> ahayzen: don't wait for the UITK to have drag-to-reorder support. I think it is good to try it out first in an app, and then when we know what is the best way to do it (and users tried it), we can use that implementation in the UITK
<timp> ahayzen: I'm not sure. I think it is in PPAs for other releases
<ahayzen> timp, I think i have a plan.... use ur swipeDelete... then onPressAndHold enable another mouseArea to switch to 'reorder mode' then perform reordering, then on pressAndHold again disable the mouseArea
<timp> ahayzen: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 for saucy we have up-to-date uitk versions there
<timp> I'm not sure about raring/q/p. There are some errors listed..
<ahayzen> timp, hmm i'm on raring getting the old one... i'll test it on device/on a trusty VM
<timp> bzoltan: ^ do we have new UITK packages for raring somewhere now?
<ahayzen> timp, zsombi, ok thanks for ur help are u guys on holiday now or will u be around next week?
<zsombi> ahayzen: welcome... will be on holiday till January the 3rd
<timp> ahayzen: I'm around Monday, probably Tuesday, maybe other days ;)
<timp> ahayzen: I'm not making guarantees, but you can try to ping me
<bzoltan> timp: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=raring
<bzoltan> timp: Missing build dependencies: libthumbnailer-dev
<timp> bzoltan: ahh. I thought that was fixed
<bzoltan> timp: it seems it is not -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152875688/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.thumbnailer_1.0%2B13.10.20131008bzr56raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<timp> bzoltan: shall i re-open this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237045 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu UI Toolkit no longer builds on precise, quantal and raring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan>  timp:yes please
<ahayzen> timp, zsombi, cool have a merry christmas if I don't speak before :) and thanks again
<timp> bzoltan: done
<zsombi> ahayzen: thx, dude, same 4 U ;)
<timp> bzoltan: and I mailed jussi
<bzoltan> timp: Satoris knows about it
<timp> okay
<bensocket> question,does ubuntu touch support samsung galaxay victory 4g lte? thanks
<timp> bensocket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices lists all the devices
<timp> bensocket: I don't see yours listed there
<bensocket> ok thanks
<olafh> ?  how to use androids adbd instead of ubuntus.  I would like to use adb over wireless running UT b79 on mako. Anyone?
<ogra_> olafh, why woulld you want to use androids adb at all ?
<ogra_> (use ssh ... and if you really need to enter android for whatever reason, use lxc-console -n android from there)
<aquarius> the Ubuntu web browser doesn't handle javascript: URLs at all, as far as I can tell -- if you enter one in the address bar, it uses it as a search query to Google, and if you put one in bookmarks.sqlite then it gives an open error. This means that I can't use bookmarklets at all; is that deliberate, or just something that isn't done yet?
<ogra_> aquarius, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/AddressBar.qml
<ogra_> builting pattern matching :) send a patch
<ogra_> *builtin
<aquarius> ogra_, I tried that. I can reasonably easily patch AddressBar to allow javascript: URLs (and have done so; it's one line) but the rest of the browser then doesn't allow you to open them anyway; I get the open error. I don't know how to fix that :)
<ogra_> ah, that would probably be a question for someone from the browser team
<aquarius> ogra_, hence me showing up here to ask it. :)
<ogra_> :)
<olafh> orga_: to simple reboot into bootloader|recovery .. I tried what u suggested (lxc-console -n android). It connects me to tty 1 but I don't seem to be able to do anything at that terminal except to q
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1263153 filed, anyway.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263153 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Can't load bookmarklets at all" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> olafh, no, that only works properly from the running ubuntu indeed
<ogra_> not from the bootloader/recovery mode
<ogra_> oh, wait i misread
<ogra_> adb shell reboot -f recovery
<ogra_> adb shell reboot -f bootloader
<ogra_> works with upstart ;) no need for adb's recovery/bootloadrr mode bits here (apart from the connection)
<olafh> orga: I'm aware how to boot into recovery  | bootloader with adb when my mako is connected via usb port BUT I was after how to perform the same over tcp, for example what u described back in July here:
<olafh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037443.html
<ogra_> reboot -f recovery
<ogra_> reboot -f bootloader
<olafh> ah.. let me try
<ogra_> that uses upstart
<ogra_> (i.e. the ablve adb command runs this in a shell)
<olafh> nice
<olafh> thx a lot
<ffelgenh1> I used "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --bootstrap -d grouper" to flash my Nexus 7 ... In system settings I see 13.10 not 14.04 ... did I use the wrong phablet-flash options?
<mhr3_> 14.04 is in development, you got "stable"
<ffelgenh1> mhr3_: The "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap -d grouper" is correct?
<ogra_> either that or on the device just run: system-image-cli --channel devel -b 0
<ogra_> that will switch you over to devel
<ogra_> (add -v to the command if you want to see any output)
<ffelgenh1> ogra_: thx
<josh__> looking for htc droid dna setup and file list any help would be great
<josh__> looking for directions for ubuntu setup for droid dna
<timp> josh__: all devices are listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<timp> josh__: including a link for htc dna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/dlx
<josh__> thanks
<josh__>  ok i tryed to sideload  adb sideload quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  and nothing happend
<josh__> is there more files i have to download for my htc droid dna to get ubuntu to boot
<josh__> ok im getting nothing for my phone for ubuntu
<mhall119> popey: pmcgowan: udraw and graphite still don't have usable drawing areas on the nexus 4, has the cause of this been identified yet?
<josh__> looking for someone that knows the droid dna install
<popey> mhall119: pass, do we have a bug for it?
<popey> bug 1229287
<ubot5> bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229287
<mhall119> not on u-draw, maybe on the sdk
<mhall119> ah, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287
<pmcgowan> mhall119, hmmm?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: we have two touch-drawing apps that don't work on touch devices
<pmcgowan> mhall119, that bug doesnt say what apis they are using very well
<mhall119> nope
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I cant tell if its a bug or misuse of the api
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I could believe we need something in qtubuntu to hook into the gl stack
<timp> a small example program that shows the canvas not working would be helpful
<pmcgowan> timp I was going to looka t what settigns does to graph the battery history, that works fine
<pmcgowan> timp mhall119 fwiw settings using Canvas as well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubuntu-system-settings/trusty/view/head:/plugins/battery/PageComponent.qml
<pmcgowan> mhall119, is the implication that these run ok on the desktop?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I tested u-draw on the desktop and it ran fine,yes
<pmcgowan> mhall119, as timp says a simpler example would be helpful to narrow it down
<mhall119> pmcgowan: who can put that together?  I'm just a lowly user of these apps
<pmcgowan> mhall119, where is graphite and udraw code?
<mhall119> lp:u-draw
<pmcgowan> do they all use a graph object?
<mhall119> I haven't found graphite's yet
<mhall119> Canvas
<pmcgowan> mhall119, not obvious to me where the issue lies
<mhall119> renderStrategy: Canvas.Threaded
<mhall119> if I comment that out, the drawing works (but presumable saving doesn't)
<pmcgowan> aha!
<pmcgowan> that would be useful info in the bug indeed, not sure how though ;)
<popey> we should provide a "we'll comment out bits of your code till it works" as-a-service
<mhall119> lol
<pmcgowan> mhall119, the docs say that the default renderingStrategy is Threaded and cooperative, on the same wiki page
<mhall119> yeah, I've tried every combination of renderStrategy and renderTarget, some will allow drawing, but those don't preserve the drawing
<mhall119> those that don't allow drawing (give only a black screen area) seem to preserve the black screen area
<pmcgowan> mhall119, stuart had a simpler example here https://plus.google.com/+StuartLangridge/posts/aKfi1VBxcxR
<pmcgowan> its something with the threading
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I've added the results of all the combinations of renderStrategy and renderTarget to the but report
<pmcgowan> loicm, are you about?
<mhall119> fginther: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-api-website/remote-importer/view/head:/import-qdoc.py
<mhall119> fginther: that's what we're going to want to integrate into the CI process to put new API docs on every successful build
<ajalkane> Hey, which library I should install so that autopilot tests work. I'm getting this error:
<ajalkane>     base.get_qmlscene_launch_command(),
<ajalkane> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'get_qmlscene_launch_command'
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ ?
<fginther> mhall119, how is that intended to be used?
<popey> ajalkane: what version of autopilot you using?
<popey> (hi btw)
<ajalkane> popey: 1.3.1+13.10.20130906.1bzr330raring0
<ajalkane> Just updated everything yesterday
<ajalkane> and hi also. I'm trying to put my dev environment in some order again.
<popey> excellent.
<popey> python-autopilot: Installed: 1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1
<ajalkane> hmm
<popey> from the saucy repo
<mhall119> fginther: you get the whole branch, make a local_config.py with your service target and auth token, then run:
<mhall119> python import-qdoc.py -t qml -r sdk-1.0 -s "Platform Services" -i ../../sdk/qml-friends/docs/html/friends.index
<mhall119> as an example
<popey> however, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu-autopilot
<popey> although given it's late in the day on the last working day of the year.. good luck ㋛
<ajalkane> My virtual machine is running raring... is that out of date for Touch development?
<popey> yeah, I'd jump to saucy at least
<ajalkane> okay, I'll dist upgrade and try again
<ajalkane> thanks
<popey> nice one
<popey> np
<popey> happy holidays ☻
<ajalkane> aye you too.... btw. the next two filemanager meetings are on christmas eve and new years eve respectively.
<ajalkane> It's pretty slim chances I can attend those
<popey> yeah, ditto
<popey> I'll drop you guys a mail
<fginther> mhall119, will you be supplying the service target and auth token?
<mhall119> fginther: yes
<fginther> mhall119, ack
<ajalkane> ok good stuff, with saucy the autopilot tests start. But fail eventually. But that's something I can ask later in meeting if that's only my environment's issue.
<txreplay> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-21
<abbasdjinn> i have a question
<abbasdjinn> i have started backing up my phone
<abbasdjinn> samsung galaxy nexus
<abbasdjinn> the backup stopped
<abbasdjinn> i am not able to know the status of the backup
<abbasdjinn> whether the backup is complete or not
<zeorin> Hi, I have a question which is not directly related to Ubuntu Touch, but the ubuntu-arm channel is silent. I have an Asus Transformer Prime, with Ubuntu installed on it, following instructions here: http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto.html But I cannot get it to use the nvidia-tegra3 drivers. I don't know what I'm doing wrong or how to even debug the issue? Could someone help me debug it please?
<mariuszd> hello everyone :)
<mariuszd> i was wondering if anyone of you could tell me ... if you plan on supporting the "samsung galaxy note 3" as well
<aaeerrcc> where i can get some screen shots of ubuntu-touch ?
<ahayzen> Hi, Jenkins appears have to got stuck landing the music-app changes for 21hrs? http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<ahayzen> fginther, sorry to bother u, but Jenkins appears to be stuck on a job from yesterday, any ideas? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/
<pcim> trying to get trusty or saucy on a Nexus 4. Farthest I got is the Ubuntu recovery screen, but wont load the OS. Tried with Ubuntu phablet install and Windows adb commands. Are there known issues loading wither of these?
<ajalkane> in saucy, trying to run autopilot test I get this error: "AttributeError: Class 'MainView' has no attribute 'wait_select_single'". Do I miss some package that I should install?
<daker> ajalkane: maybe you need the dev release "trusty"
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-22
<recon_lap> got a few basic question about ubuntu phones, can it handle duel sims? one for pay as you go phone and one with a data plan?
<TheeCodfathr> anybody put this on an AT&T SGS3?
<doomlord_> is there a wiki or something explaining how well it runs on various devices
<doomlord_> it would affect device choice
<cheezwiz> m e
<FuLgOrE> Good morning
<FuLgOrE> would it be possible to flash ubuntu touch to the nexus 5? I would only need basic functions like phone and sms
<FuLgOrE> is the 4.4 rebase usable for that?
<amitkecian> hi. i just flashed trusty build today, the phone shows only blank screen
<amitkecian> adb devices and shell works fine.. but no UI, anyone faced this type of issue?
<patricehadoc> touch
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Any news about support for the Nexus 7 2013?
<adra1992> Hi, I'm working on making an image of ubuntu-touch for Nexus 5, is there anybody working on this same project?
<ogra_> adra1992, you need a tree that is based on android 4.4, ubuntu is at 4.3 currently ... libhybris needs proting to 4.4 too
<ogra_> once the ubuntu tree is at 4.4 and hybris is ported getting the N5 to work should be trivial though
<adra1992> thank you very much for the answers, I'll try to do my best to help porting those trees
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-15
<melvster_> if I buy a bluetooth keyboard can it be normally connected to a nexus 4 ... e.g. for typing in the shell ...
<ChristopherS> Hello! I am trying to install Ubuntu touch on my android device. Currently, I do not have access to normal mode. I do have access to recovery and download. When I try to use ubuntu-device-flash it says: "Cannot push... to device: free space on /cache/recovery is file" Could someone help?
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi diwic
<diwic> I had the most wonderful concert with my choir yesterday, just want to stay in that feeling :-)
<diwic> how are you?
<silviu_> does anyone know is Ubuntu Touch has somethign akin to this (this function is for Android)
<silviu_> adb shell screenrecord
<silviu_> *if Ubuntu Touch
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Cat Herders Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> elopio, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/autopilot-webbrowser_cpo/+merge/244659
<junglebob> Hi all. Anyone know where I an find info regarding progress on touch for the Galaxy tab-S 10.5?
<junglebob> is this working? I can'ty see any other text but my own!
<quatrox> Does anybody know if there exist any howto for creating click packages for C libraries?
<elopio> oSoMoN: yes, thanks. I replied.
<elopio> oh,
<elopio> he's gone.
<pngo> which files/folders to backup txt msgs?
<davmor2> quatrox: if you use the ubuntu sdk the same way you create a click package for qml I guess
<quatrox> davmor2: I was hoping to not have to fight with the SDK
<bzoltan_> quatrox:  it is not a big fight :) i promise. Anyway, what good is to click package a library? Click apps are confined so no other app can use libraries from other click packages
<davmor2> quatrox: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/ it might be that you can use whatever to create the app and just use the sdk to upload it but on the whole developer.ubuntu.com will be your best resource you can also ask on #ubuntu-app-devel too
<davmor2> quatrox: that is full of people creating apps so they might be able to point you at things they have written that might help
<baudbaud> Hey, I want to try out the Ubuntu Desktop Next iso on my Windows tablet, but the last time I tried it didn't have good detection for when I needed the on-screen keyboard. Has that been fixed?
<greyback> baudbaud: unfortunately not, we've not added ability to detect if hardware keyboard attached. So keyboard would be missing by default. Think there's a way to enable OSK manually tho
<baudbaud> gotcha. Is that already a bug somewhere? What bug tracker would it be in?
<rickspencer3> s
<greyback> baudbaud: here's the place to start: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug
<greyback> we can take it from there
<baudbaud> Filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1402787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402787 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Desktop Next does not show on-screen keyboard when needed" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mandel, can i get a review please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1392051/+merge/244218
<tedg> rsalveti, I was looking in the Pulse API to see if we could check to see if an input sink is playing audio currently, but I can't find a way, do you know of one?
<tedg> rsalveti, Was hoping to be able to startup and determine our state of what's playing.
<Ellendway> Hi. I am working on Czech translate of the system and I didn't find system strings to be translated. I just found applications but that's it. Any link / idea where it is?
<dobey> Ellendway: are you looking for something in particular?
<Ellendway> dobey: e.g. first OS launch. Some sentenses are still untranslated.
<dobey> Ellendway: the first run wizard you mean?
<dobey> i'm not sure what package that is part of
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ do you know?
<Ellendway> Yes, the intruduction wizard once the system installation is done.
<kenvandine> it is english on the first page of the wizard
 * dobey wonders if that is in lightdm
<kenvandine> and that first page lets you change it
<Ellendway> And also apps "Phone" and "Messaging". Found just https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<Ellendway> kenvandine: yes but rest of the settings are in selected lang.
<dobey> Ellendway: yes, that's how it is supposed to be
<dobey> we don't know what language to use until you choose it
<dobey> kenvandine: i think there's a way to change to default lang for the first page though, when building custom locale-specific images, right?
<kenvandine> there is
<Ellendway> Don't worry about the first page tho.
<dobey> so one could build a czech image and it would be in czech on the first page
<Ellendway> I am worried about next pages.
<Ellendway> Most of sentenses on 2nd and 3rd page are not translated.
<kenvandine> Ellendway, those should be translated
<dobey> kenvandine: maybe they just aren't translated in czech yet
<kenvandine> oh... maybe the translation is just incomplete
<dobey> kenvandine: is that code in lightdm?
<Ellendway> That's why I am searching for a launchpad page where I can translate it. Sorry for misundrestanding.
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that's unity8
<dobey> ah
<kenvandine> Ellendway, that's awesome :)
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah, the wizard was moved to unity8 recently
<Ellendway> misunderstanding*
<dobey> Ellendway: phone is lp:dialer-app and messaging is lp:messaging-app iirc
<Ellendway> Okay looks like I found what I needed. I guess all projects listed here https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+related-projects are related to Ubuntu Touch, right? ;)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you test vivid silo 7 which includes mzanetti's bt-input silo?
<kenvandine> just test the bluetooth input related stuff
<cyphermox> kenvandine: sure
<quatrox> bzoltan_: I am sorry I just disappeared.  Anyway, I have one app I want to create a click package from.  That app depends on a lib.  Should I bundle both the app and the lib into one single click package?
<quatrox> davmor2: thank you for the information you sent me earlier.  I will have a look at it
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thanks, i'll test the rest
<kenvandine> just give me a ping here and let me know if the bt bits are good
<kenvandine> cyphermox, and... if you have time could you give me a review of this?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1392051/+merge/244218
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-16
<rsalveti> tedg: iirc I decided to not track that use case specifically, because you can list every sink-input you get, but then to know what is the active one is actually harder
<rsalveti> that's why it tracks when sink-inputs are created/removed
<Abhi_> Hello
<Abhi_> I have tried installing Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung Galaxy S2 Gt-i9100
<Abhi_> I have installed through clockwork mod
<Abhi_> After reboot my phone does not boot into ubuntu
<Abhi_> it's stuck on the Samsung logo
<Abhi_> I have followed instructions from here
<Abhi_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<Abhi_> anybody?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: sorry, I am unable to confirm that it works with my keyboard
<kenvandine> ugh... ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> mzanetti: did you test it on your end?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: my bt keyboard is kind of a very old and weird device though, it might not be indicative of anything
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ... and if my logitech ultrathin touch mouse wasn't trying to be so clever it would probably work, but right now it doesn't.. but as I said it's because it's trying to do some clever things with SSP
<cyphermox> I'll try to go buy proper bluetooth hardware tomorrow
<cyphermox> what I can confirm though is that the code looked like it would do the right thing, provided everything else is fine -- ie. that the device you're trying to pair supports the one authentication method we have
<cyphermox> once my wife finishes her work on her computer, I'll steal that bluetooth mouse and try with it, it should behave a bit better
<bzoltan_> quatrox: yes, that is how you should do.
<asad2005> Can some please tell me how to install touch 14.10 on my nexus 7 wifi
<nhaines> If it the 2013 model, instructions are here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<nhaines> If it's the 2012 model, then it is not possible.
<asad2005> thanks its 2013, i will see the link
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> I have no idea how it'd work, but if we can get KSP running Ubuntu phones we'd sell a billion of them on launch day.
<dholbach> KSP?
<nhaines> Kerbal Space Program.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ when you have some time, could you please take a look to bug 1402975? I don't want to use Android to read updates about my favourite game :D
<ubot5> bug 1402975 in Oxide "Wrong render of dota2.com on mako RTM #11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402975
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’m looking at it already :)
<rpadovani> \o/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I need to look a bit more in details, but it looks to me like those pages are badly designed, as they assume a minimum viewport width, and they won’t render properly if the viewport is narrower
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I understand that, but on Android they are rendered well, so I know is a pain, but I (as user) expect that website I'm able to view on Android are visitable also on Ubuntu
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, is that on chrome on android, or with the stock android browser?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, stock browser,
<rpadovani> do you want I try with Chrome?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes please, if it’s not too much hassle
<rpadovani> np, time to download it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, it is rendered well on Chrome Stable - tried on Galaxy S4, MotoG and Galaxy S2
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I'm not able to provide you screenshot right now, but I can do them tonight if you need them
<rpadovani> *screenshots
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, that would be useful, if you can attach them to the bug report, thanks!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I'll do. I'm at uni atm and I don't have an usb cable, so I'll do tonight. Thanks for the check!
<oSoMoN> cheers,
<mzanetti> cyphermox: well, it crashes bluez when you pair a keyboard
<cheche> hi folks, just wondered if there's a rtm build for the nexus5 (hammerhead) avaible. Regards from AT
<nhaines> Yes, there is.  Use MultiROM Manager.
<cheche> power issue still existing?
<nhaines> Since the upower transition it's been reasonable.
<cheche> Thanks. for the info.
<cheche> do you have a reference time how long the power will last? Productive use possible?
<nhaines> No.  Based on my test last night at 40% battery power, it looked like the standby time with no use was about 23 hours.  But I didn't test at 100% charge either.
<nhaines> You ought to be able to last a day with minimal use, I suspect.  Not the 5 hours like in r10.
<cheche> sounds accaptable to me
<nhaines> at least with MultiROM Manager you can always boot back into Android 5.0 and turn on battery saving mode.  :)
<cheche> Thanks alout
<cheche> *alot
<nhaines> You're welcome.  Good luck.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Anything Day! :-D
<iamnoob> hi any one ever tried ubuntu touch on a samsung galaxy s duos 2 device?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mandel> kenvandine, for whenever you are up => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-network/+merge/244845
<mandel> kenvandine, I do know it is a large change but it also increases the code coverage
<mandel> kenvandine, one more => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-pause/+merge/244847
<kenvandine> mandel, thanks!  the fix-network branch is huge... first skim looks great, i'll give it a good review in a bit
<nerochiaro> artmello: had any chance to look at the gallery+editor MR yet ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: sorry, not yet. But i intend to do it today
<nerochiaro> artmello: ok, thank you
<mardy> renatu: hi!
<renatu> mardy, hi
<mardy> renatu: I wanted to show you a bug, which I cannot find anymore... :-)
<renatu> :D
<mardy> renatu: ah, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1401859
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401859 in Ubuntu UX "Remove snap-decision fallback" [High,Triaged]
<mardy> renatu: the question is: when sync-monitor executes the sync, can it get an error code from syncevolution, if the authentication fails?
<renatu> mardy, I believe so
<kenvandine> mzanetti, did you see my request to test silo 7?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> mzanetti, the bt-input branch is there, and i don't have devices to test with
<kenvandine> cyphermox tried, but had trouble with his device too
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I've tested it with a mouse and keyboard. mouse works, keyboard crashes bluez (as I noted in the MP description)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: however, I can test again using the silo
<mzanetti> just to make sure
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i'd appreciate it
<kenvandine> thanks
<mzanetti> ack
<chrisccoulson> anyone with a mako device that's powered on right now - could you tell me what we set the pixel ratio to?
<nuclearbob> I used to get an "emergency shutdown" message in syslog when my device battery ran out, but I'm not seeing that on 179
<mandel> kenvandine, ack, the merge is a little big, but I wanted to clean that as much as possible
<mandel> kenvandine, yet another improvement => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-network-errors/+merge/244868
<kenvandine> mandel, understand, it needed it :)
<mandel> kenvandine, that second MR removes that CRAZY if nested inferno ;)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx for the review, can you look at it again?
<cyphermox> sure, give me a bit
<kenvandine> thx
<mandel> kenvandine, I really dislike that #if TEST usage in the plugin, do you hae the same opinion?
<kenvandine> mandel, i hate it!
<mandel> kenvandine, is very error prone and you are not testing the "real" code
<mandel> kenvandine, hahaha
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, getting that out too :)
<kenvandine> great
<oSoMoN> elopio, have you seen my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/autopilot-webbrowser_cpo/+merge/244659 ?
<elopio> oSoMoN: that test passes for me. I will check what's going on
<oSoMoN> elopio, does it pass on a device too? or did you test on desktop only?
<elopio> oSoMoN: I see now that it fails in both. I just missunderstood the problem.
<elopio> sorry about that and thanks for checking.
<elopio> I've pushed the fix.
<tedg> rsalveti, So I'm thinking we might need to track the focused app to know what role to be using.
<tedg> rsalveti, As I play with this, I'm realizing that if someone connects, then you open a new app we're not going to get a new connection for the original app.
<tedg> rsalveti, I'm not sure stacking really works here.
<rsalveti> not sure why you want to track the focused app
<rsalveti> you can still have sound coming somewhere else
<rsalveti> like alarms, ringtone and so on
<rpadovani> chrisccoulson, o/ could you please take a look to my new comment in bug 1402975?
<ubot5> bug 1402975 in Oxide "Wrong render of dota2.com on mako RTM #11" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402975
<oSoMoN> elopio, thanks
<kenvandine> mandel, did you see the failure in your fix-network MP?
<mandel> kenvandine, nope, let me check
<kenvandine> mandel, looks like a file is missing, tst_network.cpp
<mandel> kenvandine, wow.. what an amateur mistake! I must have forgotten to add it in the commit, give me a sec
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, that is annoying because it is the best file, a number of tests for the json parsing :)
<kenvandine> :)
<mandel> kenvandine, done, you might want to take a look
<mandel> kenvandine, I have another branch that allows to write tests for each possible network reply so that we are sure that we are dealing with the network issues correctly
<mandel> will push asap
<kenvandine> mandel, can you drop the debian/changelog entries?  citrain will create them automatically
<kenvandine> mandel, also... do you think your other branches will merge cleanly with your just-notify-on-change branch?
<nerochiaro> ondra: hi, i am trying to figure out how to build libhybbris, but i can not find any docs. is is something you can help with ?
<ondra> nerochiaro which part, android or ubuntu one?
<nerochiaro> ondra: what i want to do is to allow querying the supported flash modes for the camera. what part do i need for that ?
<ondra> nerochiaro right, let me share with you my notes
<mandel> kenvandine, sure, I'll drop the debian changelog, I'll make sure the just-notify-on-change can be merged..
<mandel> kenvandine, the notify branch is less "important" so it can be landed later
<kenvandine> mandel, your fix-network branch just had autopilot failures, 2 of which maybe be transient... but one of them is from system-updates
<kenvandine> mandel, take a look to see if that's a real failure from your change
<mandel> kenvandine, hm.. weird, looking
<mandel> gosh that code sucks
<kenvandine> well right now we seem to be having lots of random autopilot failures
<kenvandine> each run has different ones
<kenvandine> mandel, hey... fix-pause isn't actually fixed
<kenvandine> the button changes properly and the state seems to change
<kenvandine> but the download continues
<mandel> kenvandine, I've tested it and it works, several times
<mandel> kenvandine, are you sure?
<kenvandine> i recall testing this after you said it was fixed with that mem-leak branch
<kenvandine> and thought it did work
<kenvandine> but in testing silo 2 for rtm
<kenvandine> it didn't stop the download
<kenvandine> so i tried on vivid again, and it also didn't stop the download
<mandel> kenvandine, when you say it did not stop the download what do you mean? cause I see it stoping and the progress bar does not increase
<kenvandine> i was surprised when you said it was fixed, and could have sworn i saw it work after that
<kenvandine> it still increases for me
<kenvandine> image 56
<kenvandine> and when it hits 100%, it installs the update
<kenvandine> pausing it does change the button text and the message though
<kenvandine> but it never seems to pause the download
<kenvandine> mandel, i know for sure i saw this work...
<mandel> kenvandine, well, I have seen it working, let me test in img 56 'cause I did see it working too :-/
<kenvandine> mandel, and if you have an rtm device, please test silo 2
<kenvandine> it's in the silo
<mandel> kenvandine, I have one, will falsh, please wait for my feedback
<kenvandine> mandel, but today is the deadline for ww51... gotta get it working in that silo :)
<mandel> kenvandine, ack, will do it right now
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> mandel, if you figure it out, add the fix to your rtm branch for it
<kenvandine> we'll land it there first
<mandel> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> mandel, you can see the steps i'm using to test it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9542842/
<kenvandine> that's what i put in for verification of the silo for qa
<kenvandine> dpm, i have a translation question
<kenvandine> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=rotation
<kenvandine> dpm, there is no current spanish translation, but there is a suggested one from rvr
<kenvandine> dpm, does that mean it just needs someone to ack it?
<dpm> hi kenvandine, correct
<dpm> generally the Spanish translators are quite quick in approving them
<kenvandine> can you do that?
<kenvandine> we want to land this string change in rtm
<kenvandine> but been waiting to make sure the string is translated
<dpm> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> dpm, and if i land this in rtm, it'll get this translation with the lang pack refresh?
<dpm> kenvandine, yeah. The translation was ack'ed in vivid, but they are shared with rtm, so after the rtm package is uploaded to LP, the translation will be exported and shipped in the next language pack
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> dpm, thx
<kenvandine> mandel, any ideas yet?
<mandel> kenvandine, I've noticed the following, If the download starts and I inmediatly try to pause it, it does not work, if I let it download a little and pause, it works as expected
<kenvandine> not for me, i tested with gallery which is kind of big
<kenvandine> and let it hit about 30%
<mandel> kenvandine, so, not only the mem management is wrong, but there is a race condition between the ui
<mandel> kenvandine, weird, I've got it working..
 * mandel scracthes head
<kenvandine> i just waited for it to download 3M, still didn't stop downloading
<kenvandine> mandel, ^^
<kenvandine> mandel, also, the first tap of the pause button doesn't change it to resume
<mandel> kenvandine, adding logs to check better
<kenvandine> the second does
<mandel> kenvandine, that is the ui.. is amazing how bad it is done.. cause the pause works in system updates and udm is the same
<mandel> I need to get dinner and I'll get back to it
<shalker> hey guys
<shalker> i wanna know how to join the ubuntu team
<lotuspsychje> shalker: you wanna develope for ubuntu touch?
<shalker> not much of a developer but i have ideas
<shalker> for features
<shalker> and design
<lotuspsychje> you have come to the right channel then
<shalker> which is that??
<lotuspsychje> im just a happy user here, so ask the more experienced devs in this channel
<shalker> oh
<shalker> its my first time using this
<shalker> preddii dope tho
<shalker> #ubuntu
<pmcgowan> hey shalker did you join the email list?
<shalker> what channel ??
<pmcgowan> shalker, if you have a launchpad account, go here and subscribe to the mailing list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<pmcgowan> thats the best vehicle for feature and design ideas
<shalker> ok thank you
<shalker> i just joined about four of them
<kenvandine> mandel, i had to drop that branch from the silo for now, couldn't risk not getting the other fixes in
<isantop> If I load the Unity Next Vivid Daily image on an x86 tablet, is there any way to disable the new Window Manager or enable a built-in keyboard?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-17
<epyx> hey guys, what's your take on user privacy using Ubuntu Touch?
<epyx> will everything be leaked to Canonical as with Android to Google or iOS to Apple? :P
<iamnoob> hi guys i want to install ubuntu touch on my device but my device is not in the list of supported devices so would it be good if i install ubuntu touch over it?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wright Brothers Day! :-D
<ogra_> asac, ?
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: so, gallery-app is totally no-go. 1) it has invalid framework so can't be uploaded (ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2), 2) dholbach found for me that the current version in the store is 2.9.1.1101 which means they have already uploaded from the vivid trunk branch to the store (mine from rtm branch is 2.9.1.1049)
<Mirv> bfiller: ^
<Mirv> apparently 1101 at least was not yet using anything not available in rtm, so the current version isn't broken
<Mirv> I guess we would need another rtm branch branching from 1101, adding fixes on top of that and making sure no lp:gallery-app versions are uploaded to the store as long as we have only one store
<Mirv> it looks like lp:gallery-app/rtm-14.09 would have a merge from trunk at when lp:gallery-app was at the rev 1111. so the new rtm package, if somehow for example version mangled and published, would bring revisions 1102-1111 + the new fixes.
<sil2100> ....
<sil2100> I explicitly talked with bfiller yesterday, and he said he's aware that we have only one store
<sil2100> Love those complications
<Mirv> bfiller: that has happened a month or two ago though
<Mirv> sil2100: that is
<sil2100> Mirv, dholbach: thanks!
<sil2100> Let's wait for bfiller for that then, but I'm afraid this batch of fixes just won't make it then
<sil2100> ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: bfiller: jibel: I've pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/rtm-14.09-new that is bit-for-bit identical with the rtm-14.09 branch, but with better revision numbering wrt to store (and more clear history). the only change is 1113 update of the framework, and I'll start a build of that branch but this starts to be a bit complicated for me to "just" upload the new thing to the store?
<Mirv> technically there should be anything wrong with this, but I'd absolutely need some ack:s from you first to feel certain ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so if you're sure that the contents (besides the framework change) are the same, I would give it a try
<sil2100> Especially that gallery had so many critical fixes
<sil2100> But I want jibel to comment as well...
<Mirv> sil2100: could you double-check for me: bzr branch lp:~phablet-team/gallery-app/rtm-14.09-new , bzr branch lp:~phablet-team/gallery-app/rtm-14.09 , rm -rf rtm-14.09/.bzr rtm-14.09-new/.bzr , diff -urN rtm-14.09 rtm-14.09-new ?
<sil2100> Mirv: sure ;)
 * sil2100 trusts Mirv's checks always anyways
<jibel> Mirv, I've no idea what the impact of the update of the framework is :) If you and sil2100 say it is fine, we can test the new build again.
<sil2100> Mirv: all looks cool here as well \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> jibel: I'm not really familiar with the frameworks either, but my understanding is that in this case the change doesn't change anything. lool just announced 6 days ago that everyone needs to switch from the older framework names to the non-dev one. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10750.html
<Mirv> those were used during utopic development
<sil2100> I also think this implies no change to the current application's operation
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel:: new .click at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1113_armhf.click - does it need retesting or shall I just upload it?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ? Do you think it needs re-testing? Only the framework changed and I'm pretty sure this should change anything in the application, but I'm not an expert on this topic
<sil2100> *shouldn't
<jibel> sil2100, I'll do a quick test to make sure it's alright.
<jibel> Mirv, ^
<sil2100> Ok, thanks :)
<Mirv> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> Mirv, the gallery hangs when I open from the scope
<jibel> s/hangs/crash
<sil2100> uh?
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> Due to a different framework?
<iamnoob> hi guys i want to install ubuntu touch on my device but my device is not in the list of supported devices so would it be good if i install ubuntu touch over it?
<iamnoob> hi guys i want to install ubuntu touch on my device but my device is not in the list of supported devices so would it be good if i install ubuntu touch over it?
<Mirv> jibel: uh oh :( and you don't have any duplicate gallery-app .deb installed, just the .click updated?
<jibel> Mirv, yes, just the click from jenkins, but it happened only once.
<jibel> I'm trying to figure out what happened
<jibel> Mirv, hm, crashed again but this time while switching photos
<Mirv> jibel: code wise it is identical to what was previously tested. we'd need someone in the know with the frameworks if it's truly so that with the ubuntu-sdk-14.10 framework instead of -dev3 there are some problems (for example, coming from additional app containment restrictions or such)
<jibel> Mirv, crashes are rather random. I'll try with 1101 again.
<jibel> Mirv, it could be a QML cache issue
<jibel> it is certainly it
<jibel> Mirv, there are several apparmor denials for files in the cache
<jibel> Mirv, confirmed, if I clear the QML cache, the app crashes
<jibel> Trying with 1101 now
<jibel> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> sil2100, it'd rather be /o\
<jibel> Mirv, sil2100 cannot reproduce with 1101. So it's a no-go for 1139
<sil2100> Ouch...
<sil2100> I wonder what's up with that?
<sil2100> Anyway, yeah, let's not risk it
<jibel> Mirv, sil2100 test case is, remove the QML cache of the gallery app, take a photo, go to the photo scope, open the photo.
<jibel> with 1139 gallery-app crashes
<jibel> sil2100, with 1139 there are messages like: Dec 17 12:12:30 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  387.562605]type=1400 audit(1418814750.945:114): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.1113" name="/home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/" pid=7581 comm="gallery-app" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<jibel> I didn't see any with 1101
<sil2100> jibel: did you see the same thing in the original version from the silo?
<Mirv> jibel: ok :( no idea, but we can't risk it indeed.
<jibel> sil2100, no, I'm trying it now
<jibel> I could have missed it, but it didn't crash
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv works fine with 1049 from the silo
<jibel> it's a regression introduced by the update of the framework
<sil2100> Oh my
<sil2100> Good thing you tested this before we uploaded it, phew
<jibel> yeah, always expect the unexpected
<Mirv> that's why he's called the QA and we are not :)
<jibel> sil2100, no denial and no crash
<Mirv> sil2100: where could we find out more about the framework differences between -dev3 and 14.10 final?
<Mirv> also, the ban to upload -dev3 packages came only last Thursday like mentioned
<nerochiaro> ondra: you around ?
<nerochiaro> ondra: i am trying to buidl the android side of hybris based on your notes, but i got stuck. not sure where to download the sources
<ondra> nerochiaro no android side you need to build on your host
<ondra> nerochiaro for which device?
<nerochiaro> ondra: krillin
<ondra> nerochiaro you need to fetch krilling tree then
<nerochiaro> ondra: how ?
<ondra> nerochiaro git pull :P
<ondra> nerochiaro do you have access to barajas gerrit?
<nerochiaro> ondra: no
<nerochiaro> ondra: i never touched anything in android, so pardon my ignorance
<ondra> nerochiaro then you need to talk to john-mcaleely
<ondra> nerochiaro he will have to grant you access first
<john-mcaleely> nerochiaro, what's your launchpad id?
<nerochiaro> john-mcaleely: uriboni
<john-mcaleely> nerochiaro, thanks!
<kenvandine> mandel, did you figure anything out with the fix-pause branch?
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm trying to see what is the diff between vivd and rtm, vivid seems to be working perfectly
<mandel> kenvandine, in vivid I'm on r64
<kenvandine> mandel, vivid isn't working for me
<kenvandine> 64?
<kenvandine> oh, different device maybe
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, diff arch
<mandel> :)
<kenvandine> mandel, not working for me on vivid/mako/57
<mandel> kenvandine, let me record a video for you
<kenvandine> mandel, if you have a branch that adds more debug output, i'd be happy get more logs
<mandel> kenvandine, give me a few misn
<mandel> mins*
<mandel> kenvandine, was it this ppa => https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016 ??
<kenvandine> mandel, no
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002
<mandel> ack
<sil2100> dholbach: hello!
<sil2100> dholbach: are you still around? :)
<dholbach> yes
<sil2100> dholbach: we have a new gallery-app in the store that we need approved, it has the proper framework and versioning now
<sil2100> It's required for our ubuntu-rtm image
<dholbach> is it the right version for the right image now?
<sil2100> Yeah, I suppose all should be ok now - Mirv changed the framework and rebased the branch to generate a more proper version
<dholbach> sil2100, Mirv: approved
<sil2100> Thank you! :)
<dholbach> anytime :)
<mandel> kenvandine, debugging, this is super weird, I promise it was working :-/
<kenvandine> mandel, i know
<kenvandine> i saw it work too :)
<mandel> kenvandine, well, two crazy people are not longer crazy, is called religion ;)
<mandel> kenvandine, debugging atm
<tedg> mpt, patriciadavila, so I'm looking at audio roles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Primary_sound_output_and_active_output_role
<tedg> It seems like the spec basically covers when media is playing and when it's not.
<tedg> But we have four volumes.
<tedg> Does that mean that volume up/down never effect the other two?
<tedg> I'm guessing the answer is now. If nothing else you'd definitely want to do phone when talking on the phone.
<tedg> So that leaves alert/alarm
<tedg> I'm not sure exactly how to tease those apart (or if they have value other than silent mode)
<mpt> tedg, what are the other two?
<tedg> mpt, phone/multimedia
<tedg> mpt, multimedia is the default for apps that don't specify.
<tedg> mpt, alert is ringer
<mpt> tedg, so “multimedia” is not used “when media is playing”? What is?
<tedg> mpt, Yes, when media is playing multimedia is used.
<tedg> mpt, But when should you set the alarm volume for instance?
<mpt> So what are the other two? :-)
<tedg> phone, multimedia, alarm and alert.
<mpt> Ah, sorry, I didn’t see when you posted them before
<mpt> What is alert used for?
<tedg> Ringer, SMS sounds, etc.
<mpt> Notification sounds in general?
<mpt> And phone is used during phone calls?
<tedg> Yes, so that's what I'm looking to silence in silent mode.
<mpt> Silence both phone and ringer?
<mpt> errr, both phone and alert, I mean
<tedg> No, phone is the headset volume. The phone ringer is on the alert channel.
<mpt> The third hard problem in computer science.
<mpt> Headset should be an output device, not an output role
<tedg> Well, it's kinda both, but we're only talking about the inputs right now.
<mpt> e.g. there should be a media volume for headset and a media volume for speaker
<mpt> An alert volume for headset and an alert volume for speaker
<tedg> It's a switchboard of volumes.
<mpt> etc
<mpt> tedg, does this work? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=diff&rev2=136&rev1=135>
<tedg> So yes, we're doing that. We technically though have a lot more outputs and inputs than most people would expect :-)
<tedg> mpt, No, I think it should only be multimedia when media is playing.
<tedg> mpt, Seems like default is adjusting the ringer (alert)
<kenvandine> alesage, hey... any more insight into that autopilot problem?
<dobey> kenvandine: what autopilot problem? (cursious as i've been having autopilot woes of my own)
<kenvandine> dobey, we keep crashing autopilot in the settings tests
<kenvandine> alesage thinks it's a tearDown problem with dbusmoc
<kenvandine> +k
<dobey> kenvandine: link to the log?
<dobey> ah
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/415/?
<kenvandine> dobey, so if you have some insight :)
<kenvandine> basically the thought is that it can't connect to the bus because the previous job didn't tearDown properly
<alesage> kenvandine, a few other things on the plate but will push something in a bit
<kenvandine> alesage, thanks, i'm switching gears to something else for now
<kenvandine> just curious
<alesage> kenvandine, elopio directing me to url-dispatcher as they don't inherit dbusmock there, instead use it as a fixture
<kenvandine> i'm done beating my head against the wall for now, until someone has better ideas :)
<alesage> kenvandine, very interested in getting this actually landed ;) , will carry it for now and ping you when it appears more working
<kenvandine> thx :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i see a lot of other problems in there anyway :)
<dobey> anyway, different from my problems
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-18
<netlar> How well does touch work on the Nexus 4?
<netlar> There is no stable version yet?
<nimmersatt> hey, is it possible to port Ubuntutouch onto a phone that only has a closedsourced chipset?
<RAOF> Absolutely, as long as you've got android support for it.
<RAOF> (This is why we use the android driver stack, after all)
<nimmersatt> thanks, RAOF. so there is hope for a Fairphone port.
<nimmersatt> we just need someone who ports it.
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> hey, I'm trying to install dualboot on a nexus7 but I'm failing. It always says "No permission to reboot to recovery"
<mzanetti> the dualboot.sh script seems to run without errors
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Free Shipping Day! :-D
<mpt> tedg, ok, how about this? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=diff&rev2=137&rev1=136>
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck?
<oSoMoN> elopio, have you seen  my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/autopilot-back-forward/+merge/244665 ?
<elopio> oSoMoN: haven't seen them yet. I'll look at it soon.
<elopio> oSoMoN: I will add the wait_for enabled inside the go_back and go_forward.
<elopio> and the test we have as part of the sanity test actually needs to go back and forward, not just checking that the button is enabled.
<elopio> is it ok for you to keep the tests actually clicking the buttons, or would you prefer me to add new tests for that?
<oSoMoN> elopio, right, that’s fine, but the tests in the webbrowser_app test suite don’t test the same thing, at any rate they need to be renamed to reflect what they actually do
<oSoMoN> elopio, but really I don’t see the point of changing what the tests do, I’d rather just keep them checking that the buttons are enabled, that should be enough
<elopio>  oSoMoN: not enough for the point of view of the sanity suite. The user story is that by clicking back or forward, the previous page is opened. At this level of testing we need to check user goals, not only the UI behaviour.
<oSoMoN> elopio, fair enough, then the tests need to be renamed
<elopio> oSoMoN: I'm on it.
<oSoMoN> cheers
<mandel> kenvandine, I think I found the issue, updating the branch and ensuring it works
<mandel> kenvandine, but I wish we could punish whoever landed this and whoever (if someone did) reviewed this
<mpt> jgdx, hi, could you answer my question in bug 1383368?
<ubot5> bug 1383368 in Ubuntu UX "[settings/cellular] one single "connection type" section is not intuitive for multi SIM phones" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383368
<lotuspsychje> YESSS http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<lotuspsychje> finally some good news
<lotuspsychje> tnx to all you devs!!! nice work guys
<popey> \o/
<k1l_> nice one. congrats :)
<lotuspsychje> lookin nice isnt it
<lotuspsychje> im gonna ask one to santa
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: that announcement was kind of overenthusiastic in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: we waited so long for this
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: yeah. we just try to keep #ubuntu clear of announcments because some others might want to use that as announcment channel for their news then :)
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: well its kind of relevant news isnt it, but ill behave dont worry
<lallenlowe123> is there an active project for an IM client?
<lallenlowe123> I might life to hack on it
<lallenlowe123> like
<mzanetti> should dual boot currently work for the nexus 7? I can't get it to boot Ubuntu...
<dobey> mzanetti: you using the weird dual boot script thing, or multirom?
<dobey> and ugh, camera app is just crashing on my n5
<mzanetti> dobey: using the dual boot script
<dobey> mzanetti: ah, i'm not sure if it really works on anything currently. i don't think anyone has spent any real time on maintaining it recently
<mzanetti> dobey: should it work with multirom?
<dobey> mzanetti: afaik, yes. i don't know if tassader has tested it on nexus 7 or not though
<dobey> but at least it has reasonable maintenance. it's what i tell anyone to use that wants to dual boot android and ubuntu
<nhaines> That's also what I tell people.
<jcbjoe> anything new with 14.09 r11 rtm any bug fixes anything new i should know about any changelogs ?
<nhaines> jcbjoe: changelogs are on the mailing list.
<jcbjoe> oh
<nhaines> But the upower switchover mean it's not destroying your battery anymore on the N5 at least.
<jcbjoe> nhaines: do i have to be part of the mailing list to get the changelog ?
<nhaines> jcbjoe: no, you can follow the list here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<dobey> nhaines: yeah, i was surprised when i picked up my phone a few minutes ago, and noticed it was only down to 65% after sitting here for over 6 hours
<jcbjoe> thanks
<nhaines> jcbjoe: I looked for the r11 announcement but can't find it, sorry.
<dobey> nhaines: now if only the location settings would get saved across reboots, and silent mode worked correctly, we'd be making real progress on n5 :P
<nhaines> dobey: pfft, details.  :P
<nhaines> I'd be happier if "photos" aren't just screenshots.  1920x1080 photos are lame.  -__-
<dobey> eh, it doesn't matter when they're all seriously overexposed anyway ;)
<nhaines> The new Android camera finally started supporting tap-to-take-photo during videos again and instead of full-res they're 1920x1080 and it's just as unconscionable there too.  ;)
<dobey> eh, android
<nhaines> What really offends me is the Terminal app reboot, where it's clear that the developers never used the original.
<dobey> eh
<nhaines> Literally every "Wait, where did x go?" is answered with "That's an interesting feature idea.  We've never heard of that before."  Not impressed.
<dobey> well, thanks for reminding me that i need to shave before i leave the house :P
<jcbjoe> dobey: or nhaines do you know what the latest rtm is at right now ? i havent'been on ubuntu-touch since r11 .. sifiting thru the mailing list i got lost
<nhaines> I don't know how but I'll accept thanks anyway!
<nhaines> jcbjoe: it's r11.
<jcbjoe> oh ok
<dobey> what's really fun is turning your phone on silent mode for a movie, or comedy club, or whatever, turning silent mode off at the end, and then realizing 3 days later that oh, your phone is still actually in silent mode
<nhaines> heh
<nhaines> Yeah, Android 5.0's 'priority mode' is super useful for that.
<dobey> the radio switching between wifi/3g has been a bit unreliable lately for me too
<nhaines> That's never worked well for me.
<dobey> i would really like working bluetooth though, and a solid answer on how developers can build apps that connect to specialty bluetooth devices that do some arbitrary protocol over a serial bluetooth connection
<dobey> nfc would be nice too
<nhaines> Yeah, I have the sneaky suspicion that if I could ever get anything working with bluez (and I can't) I could contribute patches to get bluetooth working on the N5.  :(
<dobey> cwayne: hey, you actually have a working meetup accounts plug-in? the one i made hangs after tapping the "log in" button, i think in my qml maybe :-/
<cwayne> dobey: ya
<dobey> cwayne: have the code somewhere i could peak at it?
<cwayne> dobey: let me push it 1 sec
<dobey> am curious what you're doing different
<cwayne> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/+junk/meetup/view/head:/meetup.provider
<dobey> huh
<cwayne> hm?
<dobey> ah, you're doing oauth1.0a there i guess
<dobey> cwayne: does it set the displayname for the account to something useful, or does it just stay empty?
<cwayne> dobey: its blank for now, i didnt take the time to do the qml-plugin yet
<cwayne> i will though, i did it for all my other ones
<dobey> cwayne: i have qml and it should work. but i was trying to use the oauth2 method
<dobey> and it hangs after i hit the authorize button. :-/
<cwayne> i've had a lot of trouble with various account-plugins
<cwayne> especially with oauth2
<cwayne> everyone implemeted the 'standard' differently, and its a real pain in the ass
<dobey> how so?
<cwayne> i've seen some places that require you to pass redirect_url instead of redirect_uri, some places that require extra parameters to the authorization call, stuff like that
<dobey> at least the meetup implementation seems to be pretty much the same as github's according to the docs. so i just started with what i had for github to work from there
<dobey> ah
<cwayne> meetup's was pretty good IIRC
<jcbjoe> does anyone here use 14.09 rtm as a daily driver and if so do you have any bugs glitches i should know about ? if so what do you do ? do you just reboot ?
<janimo`> what is the easiest way to launch a qml binary app without qmlscene from the phone command line? Something that does the equivalent of --desktop-file-hint to allow the app to connect to Mir
<dobey> jcbjoe: yes, people are using it as such
<dobey> janimo`: if it's from a click package, use ubuntu-app-launch i guess, and if you really need to run qmlscene from the shell, use --desktop_file_hint with an existing .desktop file
<janimo`> dobey, not a click package, I am trying to avoid that for the moment if possible, also not a simple qml, but a binary running starting qml engine
<janimo`> hence the 'equivalent of desktop-file-hint' :)
<janimo`> dobey, so which is the most straightforward way to test a go-qml app, with the minimal ubuntu touch specific metadata files
<dobey> if it doesn't accept the --desktop-file-hint arg, then i don't know
<cwayne_> janimo`, i suppose you could just create a new go-qml app from the sdk template, and just paste your go into the main.go there, then itll clickify it for you
<janimo`> dobey, should anything linked against qml libs accept that flag? If so that would hopefully be enough
<janimo`> althought I wonder if go-qml would do such parsing of flags
<dobey> i would guess maybe anything using QCoreApplication or whatever the gui variant of that is, should; but i don't really have any idea how go and qt interact on that level
<dobey> anyway, time to go. later
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-19
<nooberiffic> So. On a lark I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. Now, though it seems to be working, I can't figure out anything to actually do with it and can't seem to find any manuals. Any advice?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-touch has an intro howto use it the first time
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> eu na?
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> 81,82 ghetlela ahe
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> sorry
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> wrong channel
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Underdog Day! :-D
<nandersson> Hi, is there some place where I can buy Ubuntu-tablets here in Europe?
<nandersson> none on Amazon?
<beuno> nandersson, there are none in the market at the moment
<nandersson> beuno, ah, a pity :)
<mardy> what is the latest stable image? #12?
<dobey> mardy: on mako? i think so
<mardy> dobey: thanks
<jcbjoe> im going to give ubuntu-touch a go again
<dobey> jcbjoe: are you using multirom or you just flashing between android and ubuntu as the only system on the phone?
<jcbjoe> ubuntu will be the only system on the phone
<jcbjoe> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 < -- this command
<jcbjoe> i smell coffee
<jcbjoe> dobey: the actualy handsets with the finished models won't be out till like 2015 right ?
<dobey> jcbjoe: right
<jcbjoe> Q1 ?
<dobey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<jcbjoe> but of course Europe!
<jcbjoe> everything is in europe!
<jcbjoe> dobey: this is r12 build or if im saying it right .. it feels snappy also scopes looks way diffrent from r10 and r11
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> oh, the new scope management ui is in rtm now
<jcbjoe> the last time i was on ubuntu-touch in the about section it said r10 .. it says r12 now .. it feels very snappy/fast .. the scopes is diffrent and it feels very smooth just the whole thing
<dobey> the scopes themselves should be the same
<dobey> what changed is the ui for managing which scopes you have favorited and such
<jcbjoe> oh yea i can uncheck or check a start next to it
<jcbjoe> i got to read up on how to use scopes
<mardy> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> mardy: hey
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! I think I'm ready to test the plugin confinement branch, but I need the plugins to actually be confined :-)
<mardy> jdstrand: do you know when you'll be able to work on the apparmor side of the issue?
<jdstrand> mardy: not today, it will have to be after the holiday, but I can advise you on how to
<jdstrand> mardy: create a click that ships it, so that there is a label. don't mind that crt fails, just make sure the click is otherwise setup correctly
<mardy> jdstrand: well' I won't have time until after the holidays either, but if you think you'll be busy even after the holidays, then maybe you could send me an email with the infos
<jdstrand> mardy: then try running it. look for denials in /var/log/syslog
<jdstrand> mardy: then adjust /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_your_click_profile
<jdstrand> running "sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_your_click_profile' after each time you change it
<jdstrand> mardy: eventually you'll have a set of rules that we can add to a policy group
<jdstrand> (and you can add those to the bug)
<mardy> jdstrand: wait... AFAIK, it will have to be s/adjust/create/
<jdstrand> I won't be able to spend a ton of time on it, cause I've got a lot of snappy stuff to do, so it would be helpful if you iterated and thought about the rules to make sure they were sane
<mardy> jdstrand: or are profiles already created even for account plugins?
<jdstrand> mardy: I'm saying just treat it like an app for the moment and you'll see all the denials as you try to use it
<mardy> jdstrand: OK, so I should also adjust the test so that we call aa_change_profile on an existing app profile
<jdstrand> do you have an example click already?
<mardy> jdstrand: reminders-app could be one
<jdstrand> let me look at it
<mardy> jdstrand: it comes with the evernote plugin
<jdstrand> mardy: ok
<jdstrand> mardy: this is the reminders manifest:
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9571128/
<jdstrand> mardy: notice how "evernote-account-plugin" doesn't specify "apparmor" in its list of hooks?
<mardy> jdstrand: yep
<mardy> jdstrand: do you think I can add it there?
<jdstrand> mardy: I know you can :)
<mardy> jdstrand: cool
<jdstrand> mardy: just do "apparmor": "evernote-account-plugin.apparmor" (or whatever)
<jdstrand> mardy: the question then becomes how much do you want to start with
<jdstrand> for the first pass, use:
<jdstrand> {
<jdstrand>   "template": "unconfined",
<jdstrand>   "policy_groups": [],
<jdstrand> "policy_version": 1.2
<jdstrand> }
<mardy> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> mardy: that will give it the label you are looking for, but should allow everything through
<mardy> jdstrand: ah, and another easy :-) question: if aa_change_profile() fails, I guess I should exit the process, right?
<mardy> jdstrand: it would fail, if I specify an unexisting profile, right?
<jdstrand> mardy: once you are satisfied that is working, you might change the template to "ubuntu-push-helper" since it is more minimal that "ubuntu-sdk" and it might give you a better idea of the denial and what should be in the policy group
<jdstrand> aa_change_profile() should fail, yes, but I'm going to point you at tyhicks for that question
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you advise mardy on aa_change_profile() and perhaps if he should use aa_change_onexec() instead?
<tyhicks> sure
<tyhicks> mardy: correct, those calls will fail if the profile doesn't exist
<jdstrand> mardy: (re ubuntu-push-helper-- do note there are explicit denials in there, so be sure to check the policy to make sure it will do what you want
<tyhicks> mardy: if you care about detecting that specific condition, -1 will be returned and errno will be set to ENOENT
<tyhicks> mardy: re aa_change_profile() vs aa_change_onexec(), I prefer to use aa_change_onexec()
<tyhicks> mardy: I like it a little better because you can call it in advance, do other things, and then you don't change into the new profile until the call to exec()
<tyhicks> mardy: if you use aa_change_profile(), it should be called exactly before the call to exec()
<tyhicks> mardy: otherwise, the profile that you're changing to will need to allow all of the things you do between the aa_change_profile() and the exec() since you've already changed into the new profile
<mardy> tyhicks: I have one unconfined process which spawns several child processes via QProcess
<mardy> tyhicks: can I call aa_change_onexec() more than once, in that parent process?
<mardy> tyhicks: or do I have to call aa_change_onexec() after fork()?
<tyhicks> mardy: are they processes or threads?
<tyhicks> (I assume processes from the name "QProcess" but I'd like to be sure)
<mardy> tyhicks: processes
<tyhicks> mardy: you'd probably want to call aa_change_onexec() after fork()
<tyhicks> mardy: that way you don't have to worry about your parent process calling into a library that does who-knows-what and may end up spawning a process that's unexpectedly confined
<tyhicks> mardy: I'd recommend something like this: fork() -> aa_change_onexec() -> do other process initialization stuff -> exec()
<mardy> tyhicks: OK, thanks
<dobey> whee splits
<Zelenka> Hi :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-20
<fahad> hi everybody
<fahad> how can i install ubuntu touch on my mobile galaxy ?
<robertopero> hi all!
<robertopero> I have a quick question.
<robertopero> where can I translate this srting in Ubuntu Touch: "No datasources available" [screenshot: http://oi60.tinypic.com/308grhy.jpg] ?
<robertopero> ping ogra_
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> not sure, it might be in the unity8 source ...
<ogra_> (in the greeter)
<robertopero> thanks. It isn't in the template, I'll see the source code
<aquarius> Chipaca, ping for a chat at some point about notifications, persistent notifications, push client, etc. No urgency
<Kari> Hi all.... i have a question concerning which chanel to use when installing Touch on LTE Nexus7 ?
<bubbasaures> this is the touch channel
<Kari> used this one, and Bluetooth / LTE won't work
<Kari>  --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" touch --channel="ubuntu-touch/devel"
<Kari> ...... i flashed my Nexus with ubuntu-device-flash, and i can't find right version
<Kari> Any advise ?
<Kari> kari@kari-virtual-machine:~$ adb shell system-image-cli -i current build number: 1 device name: deb channel: ubuntu-touch/devel alias: ubuntu-touch/vivid last update: 2014-12-20 16:26:33 version version: 1 version keyring: archive-master version device: 20141018 version custom: 3
<Kari> Hi all.... i have a question concerning which chanel to use when installing Touch on LTE Nexus7 ?
<asd> asd
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-21
<Guest6535> Is freenode available on pc? Sorry new ubuntu :p
<chrisc> when scopes doesn't start and is just a spinning disk, is there a better way to restart the GUI than doing a lightdm restart?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-14
<MarconM> sturmflut: are u there
<MarconM> ?
<dholbach> good morning
<hcintl> Haven't found tutorial how to switch Ubuntu phone to another distro. Is Ubuntu phone closed or open? Have anyone been able to install another distro into Ubuntu phone?
<dholbach> hcintl: I don't know how many other distros support phones...
<sturmflut> hcintl: Which other distro would you want to install?
<hcintl> Would liked to your question after you answer my question. sturmflut
<sturmflut> hcintl: There are no other GNU/Linux distributions you could install on an Ubuntu phone. You might want to ask Fedora, OpenSUSE, Debian, Arch, Gentoo, etc. when they are going to support phones.
<hcintl> I want a smartphone without built-in malwares. Seems  most GNU/Linux distros don't have pre-installed malwares... besides few ones like Ubuntu.
<hcintl> sturmflut:
<RMJ> What phone have you got? you can install SailfishOS on Nexus 4 and 5 now I think
<RMJ> On Ubuntu touch anyone know how the Music app decides the album cover to display?
<RMJ> Actually I think I mean the picture in the first page for the Artist
<sturmflut> hcintl: Please inform yourself about this "Malware" you're accusing us of, and again: which other Linux distribution would you want to install on a phone? A phone is not a PC, you can't just install anything you want.
<hcintl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc sturmflut
<sturmflut> hcintl: In this case you might want to ask Stallman what Linux distribution he suggests for a phone
<hcintl> I'm glad IF you watched the whole video I linked. And that you agree there are malware(s) into Ubuntu. sturmflut
<sturmflut> hcintl: I won't agree with anything because a random video on the Internet says so, thanks. Stallmann is wrong and the phone uses different software anyways, what he says does not even apply to the phone. That's what I meant with "please inform yourself". I am sure I can find enough YouTube videos about UFOs, that doesn't mean UFOs exist.
<hcintl> Can you prove that Ubuntu doesn't have malwares pre-installed? sturmflut
<sturmflut> hcintl: This is pointless, all discussions about this ended three years ago. If you don't want to use Ubuntu, then please do so, and if you want a phone with something else than Ubuntu, then please talk to the people who are working on it. It's certainly not the job of an "#ubuntu-phone" IRC channel to tell you how to NOT get an Ubuntu phone.
<sturmflut> hcintl: The KDE guys are working on something, https://dot.kde.org/2015/07/25/plasma-mobile-free-mobile-platform . Maybe that's a possibility.
<jibel> pitti, bonjour
<jibel> pitti, could you have a look at bug 1524674? could it be a problem with systemd?
<ubot5> bug 1524674 in Canonical System Image "Set Time & Date manually doesn't persist between reboots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524674
<pitti> jibel: phones don't even use systemd (they still use upstart), but maybe something in timedated
<pitti> "timedatectl set-ntp 1" -> I'm not sure what this actually does under upstart, hang on
<pitti> oh, it just blocks/reenables ntpdate
<jibel> pitti, do you know where the system gets its time from on boot?
<pitti> jibel: that should be /etc/init/hwclock.conf on boot (HW → system) and /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf on shutdown (saves system clock to hw clock)
<pitti> jibel: but on boot you additionally get ntpdate normally, but I think the reporter disabled that
<jibel> pitti, right the problem is only when you set the time manually in system-settings
<jibel> pitti, hwclock.conf calls hwclock with --systz which according to the man page does not read the Hardware Clock nor set the System Clock
<pitti> oh, ok
<pitti> jibel: right, so this only seems to set the time zone then
<pitti> jibel: I figure the kernel already ought to set the system time from the hw time
<jibel> pitti, the kernel is supposed to sync hw -> sys clock on boot, which it does according to dmesg but in the end the sys clock is just wrong
<pitti> jibel: OOI, how does that show in dmesg? I have this on my laptop: [    0.145396] RTC time:  5:45:49, date: 12/14/15
<pitti> (from this morning's boot)
<jibel> [    2.649379] mt-rtc mt-rtc: setting system clock to 2015-12-14 02:02:41 UTC (1450058561)
<jibel> pitti, ^
<jibel> it's from a reboot right after settings the clock to 03:00:00UTC+1
<pitti> ah, and that's the correct time I figure
<jibel> yes
<pitti> jibel: could you try disabling /etc/init/hwclick.conf, to check if that somehow interferes?
<jibel> ok
<pitti> jibel: or add a "date" and "hwclock" call before and after the --systz call to compare?
<jibel> oh, I added an override
<jibel> pitti, disabling hwclock.conf doesn't make any difference, sys clock is still incorrect.
<ondra> Myself5 hi, now around
<jibel> pitti, before the call to hwclock ... the system clock is incorrect, and I don't see the value after
<jibel> echo after is not excuted
<pitti> jibel: ok, so the kernel already sets the system clock incorrectly, it's not due to the userspace scripts
<pitti> jibel: sorry for the wrong info about the hwclock job, I've learned something new today :)
<jibel> pitti, me too and the man page is a bit misleading because it starts with "This  is  an alternate to the --hctosys function " which set the System Clock from the Hardware Clock excepted that it doesn't :)
<RMJ> anyone know how the Music app decides the picture to display for the artist? I've got a completely wrong artist picture for one
<popey> RMJ, it's actually the thumbnailer which does that.
<RMJ> Hi Popey, thx, not exactly sure how that works
<popey> magic :)
<RMJ> lol
<RMJ> ok, so something went wrong in the magic... :)
<RMJ> I have an album I converted from a record to digital, an 80's hardcore punk band and the picture that shows up for the artist is the drifters!! lol
<popey> hah
<popey> yes, some magic missing there
<popey> is the metadata in the file correct?
<popey> id3tag
<RMJ> I'll have to check, the correct album cover comes up when you select the artist, what's the best program to check?
<RMJ> I'll have to come back to you, end of the work day here and I don't want to miss my ferry, thx for the suggestion
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Monkey Day! 😃
<rvr> boiko: Hey. Do you know what "On" means here, in telephony-service? -> mCachedBody = QString::fromUtf8(C::gettext("On [%1]")).arg(account->displayName());
<rvr> boiko: On = Active, On = Using... ?
<boiko> rvr: that the call/message (not sure where this is in the code) was made on a given simcard
<boiko> rvr: Using
<rvr> boiko: Ok
<seb128> looks like that could use a translator comment
<boiko> yep
<boiko> salem_: ^
<salem_> rvr, that's the sim card label
<rvr> salem_: Yeah, I remember to test that, now know the context.
<rvr> I was translating the string to Spanish
<boiko> salem_: can you add a translator comment there?
<salem_> seb128, yes, that really needs a translator comment.
<salem_> boiko, sure
<zzarr> I got 8260 points in Octain Benchmark today on my Ubuntu powered Meizu MX4 :)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ping, after a recent update on wily, webbrowser-app crashed on launch and then I get all kinds of apparmor denial messages
<oSoMoN> mhall119, can you please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug with details?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: might it be that I hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1508054 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1508054 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Crashes on startup" [Critical,Fix released]
<oSoMoN> mhall119, could be, what version of webbrowser-app do you have?
<mhall119> 0.23+15.10.20151016-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> on wily desktop
<mhall119> yeah, looks like it: This bug was fixed in the package webbrowser-app - 0.23+15.10.20151022.1-0ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> mhall119, indeed, could very well be that issue
<mhall119> oSoMoN: will that be backported to the overlay PPA for wily?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no, wily is not a supported target for the overlay PPA
<mhall119> oSoMoN: what is the best source for me to get updates to the browser then?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, xenial :)
<corn_field> oSoMoN, webbrowser app crashes on xenial
<corn_field> oSoMoN, with nouveau drivers
<lotus|xenial> corn_field: im on ati and works like a charm here
<corn_field> lotus|xenial, nice, not so much luck with nouveau :(
<oSoMoN> corn_field, can you please file a bug with ubuntu-bug ?
<corn_field> oSoMoN, sure
<dobey> jgdx: hey. you know much about security/privacy panel in settings?
<jgdx> dobey, some, not much. What's up?
<dobey> jgdx: any idea why it would be blank?
<jgdx> dobey, what does  .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log say?
<dobey> jgdx: the "App Permissions" side anyway
<jgdx> dobey, maybe ken can help you with that when he comes along. seb128 might also know (iirc)
<dobey> oh hrmm
<dobey> it's not actually loading the page because apparently there's a missing }
<dobey> oh wow, i am that stupid
<jnxd> Has anyone tried the Ubuntu touch tweak tool?
<mhall119> well oSoMoN, that ends my experiment of using the ubuntu browser as my primary desktop browser :(
<oSoMoN> mhall119, yeah, I know this is not a great situation, but triple-landing (to vivid,wily,xenial) is not an option when filing landing requests, and the overlay PPA is not officially supported on desktop anyway
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I could probably build the latest version for wily in a PPA of mine, if you’d be interested in using it
<mterry> ogra_, what component decides whether the phone is available over mtp (based on locked-screen-or-not)?
<ogra_> mterry, mtp-server
<ogra_> (source: mtp)
<ogra_> it is built in ... (like in adbd)
<mterry> ogra_, thanks -- investigating a possible mistake -- it seems to give mtp access after using the emergency dialer.  Maybe unity8 is telling it it's OK prematurely...
<ogra_> well, it checks the lock-screen state
<ogra_> via a dbus call iirc
<mterry> ogra_, right, I suspect it's a u8 error
<mterry> ogra_, just wanted to see exactly what it did
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I am still interested in using it (and reporting bugs, maybe a fix eventually)
<mhall119> I could probably just run it from trunk
<oSoMoN> mhall119, good, I’ll put it on my list to provide an up-to-date build for wily in a PPA, and will ping you once I have it ready
<mhall119> thank you sir :)
<mterry> ogra_, it's one-way by design?  Like, if we ever unlock once, we expose mtp forever?
<mterry> ogra_, I guess that makes sense.  I think the bug is that u8 is every-so-briefly saying it's unlocked before locking again when transitioning from emergency dialer back to lock screen
<ogra_> mterry, not sure how mtp handles it, it should persist for the duration of the connection
<ogra_> at least that was how it was planned ...
<mterry> ogra_, looking at the code, it only ever acts on it being unlocked.  Doesn't do anything if we lock again
<mterry> i.e. it doesn't shut down the connection in that case
<mterry> Which is probably what we want
<mterry> ..
<mterry> But I should fix u8 reporting being unlocked
<ogra_> implementation was either done by cyphermox or by mandel
 * ogra_ hasnt touched mtp much ... i tend to stay away from C++ if i can :) 
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<mterry> ogra_, thanks for pointers
<ogra_> you should only approve the connection once
<ogra_> locking the phone should not drop it
<ogra_> but u8 shouldnt automatically send an unlock event for the emergency dialer
<mcphail> I think I recall someone mentioning the gallery app was going to be remade or replaced. Do we have an ETA for that? I still find the current one unusable (although that may be partially due to media scanner)
<sturmflut> mcphail: I saw a bug report that the gallery requests each thumbnail multiple times, no idea how much better it will perform if that is fixed
<mcphail> sturmflut: I would imagine it will be a lot better. The gallery app only seems to show me spinny-things these days
<Kowak> hello guys i'm trying to port ubunto touch for Motorola Moto E 2014 but i'm stuck in kernel panic anyone can help?
 * mcphail wonders how many of the annoying, intermittent UI bugs (browser scroll jumping, dodgy proximity sensor in calls etc) are caused by the dbus-induced micropauses. Would be good to get this fixed...
<Abhinav> @ondra, did you have idea about these errors: http://pastebin.com/vTCi3MPD on honami?
<Abhinav> do you*
<ondra> Abhinav nope, did not see those
<Abhinav> ondra, could it be environment?
<ondra> Abhinav Myself5 this looks strange, since this part of code should not be device specific
<ondra> where did you get rest of the tree from?
<Abhinav> @ondra https://github.com/ubuntu-sony/
<Abhinav> device: leo, board: shinano
<ondra> did you try to compile mako? just to make sure your tree works
<Abhinav> alright, will do it right now
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/oneplus-one-ubuntu-touch-developer-is-helping-other-projects-to-do-the-same-497578.shtml
<Abhinav> mako seems to have other errors before reaching that
<Abhinav> http://pastebin.com/JGb6GZwW @ondra
<Abhinav> i will just add the header to fix the compilation for now
<ondra> Abhinav why don't use use phablet tree + sony repos, no need to debug broken tree if there is working tree
<Abhinav> @ondra could do that but those errors do not seem device specific and the leo tree and kernel have same changes as honami so its weird that honami builds but leo doesn't. Should I try a honami build just to be sure?
<ondra> Abhinav yeah I'd say so, almost mako should build from same tree without any problems
<Abhinav> @ondra just to be sure, branch is personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5, right?
<ondra> Abhinav yep
<Abhinav> hmm...something is definitely weird. There are some obvious sepolicy errors during honami build. I mean they are easy to fix but how does it compile for you?
<Abhinav> anyway, i fixed it and i am continuing building @ondra
<Abhinav> and got the same errors
<Abhinav> on honami too
<Abhinav> as the ones on leo
<sturmflut> mterry: That MTP security bug makes me think that mabye the community could be asked to find security holes like these. sil2100 already announced that future "Landing team" e-mails will be used to tell the community which parts of the phone need more attention, could this be the first task?
<ondra> Abhinav hmm, so I have definitely building honami
<mterry> sturmflut, that actually was found by a community member -- the one that found the 1969-locks-me-out-of-my-phone bug  :)
<mterry> sturmflut, but the idea of asking people to attack the lock screen isn't bad
<sturmflut> I wish there was a way to protect the bootloader, because at the moment you can still just power the phone into Fastboot mode, boot the ADB-enabled recovery and then you have full access
<Kowak> now my ubuntu touch port for moto-e can boot. but soo laggy
<corn_field> Kowak, does the wifi work?
<Kowak> corn_field, wifi and ril dont works
<Kowak> seems adbd dont work too
<corn_field> Kowak, thanks
<Vishnudev> Guys how to create click pakage of for existing commandline application?
<lotuspsychje> interesting question
<Vishnudev> is there any online tool or something for that?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: there isn't an easy solution for that
<Vishnudev> Why so?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: it isn't possible to spawn the terminal app from a click package, as far as I am aware
<Vishnudev> I heard some where that we can easly convert deb package to click
<mcphail> Vishnudev: unless you bundled your own terminal
<mcphail> Vishnudev: what application is it?
<Vishnudev> Terminal python/npm pap?
<Vishnudev> *app
<mcphail> Vishnudev: if you want a user to be able to ineract with it through the terminal, it will not work. If, however, it creates something like a web interface, it would be possible
<Vishnudev> Yes I am trying to do that only. creating an HTML5 interface to existing python cli app
<Vishnudev> will that be possible?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: that is not so hard, then. But you may need to bundle a lot of python in the click to make sure it works. And the user experience may be a little "odd"
<Vishnudev> hmm
<mcphail> Vishnudev: have a look at my "syncthing" app in the store, which runs in the background and has a web interface. Hardly a good option, but it works
<Vishnudev> Let me check that
<Vishnudev> link?
<dobey> Vishnudev: you'd need to package a stripped down version of the terminal app, where it only runs the app you want to package
<Vishnudev> oh
<Vishnudev> how to do that?
<Vishnudev> do I need to bundle whole python for it?
<dobey> and if it's python/node/etc, you probably will need to also package the interpreter and any libs you need in the package too
<dobey> yes
<mcphail> Vishnudev: https://uappexplorer.com/app/syncthing.njmcphail , and have a look at https://uappexplorer.com/app/bg1.njmcphail where I bundle a lot of python
<dobey> python isn't a supported sdk target, so there are no guarantees about api compatibility or such
<Vishnudev> Thats why I hate click
<dobey> that has nothing to do with click
<Vishnudev> We have to bundle python for using a small python utility :(
<dobey> that's python's fault
<dobey> interpreted languages require interpreters
<Vishnudev> I am installing syncthing
<mcphail> Vishnudev: prepare to be underwhelmed :)
<Vishnudev> Michail I dint get what this pap does,though
<mcphail> Vishnudev: the first time you launch it it will close after setting up config. The second time you launch it it will stay in the background and open a web interface at http://127.0.0.1:8384 where the user can interact with it
<mcphail> Vishnudev: similar to the way you say you want your users to interact
<Vishnudev> Cool. gsync is,not opening .
<Vishnudev> but the URL is working from browser
<mcphail> Vishnudev: it is rather messy, unfortunately
<Vishnudev> is this app open source?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: of course. It is just syncthing, wrapped in a click package
<mcphail> Vishnudev: do patches or anything
<mcphail> *no patches
<Vishnudev> Actually I am not familiar with syncthing
<Vishnudev> what is it?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: just a service like dropbox, but not using a central server. You host it on your own machines
<Vishnudev> click tool or something?
<mcphail> https://syncthing.net/
<Vishnudev> Hmm
<Vishnudev> thank you
<Myself5> ondra, what OS do you build on?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: I can put up a tarball used to build the click package, if you want?
<Vishnudev> Oh its basically running syncthing web ui
<mcphail> Vishnudev: yes - your python app can do the same
<Myself5> also, did you install any special repos packages despite the ones mentioned in the Ubuntu port guide?
<Vishnudev> No
<mcphail> Vishnudev: I'm not aware of any click packages which spawn a terminal for interaction, however
<Vishnudev> cool that will be helpful. can you please mail me if its not that big
<Vishnudev> vishnudev.kpm@gmail.com
<mcphail> Vishnudev: http://themcphails.uk/stc.tar.xz
<mcphail> Vishnudev: it is a very simple click package structure, but enough to launch a process in the background
<Vishnudev> Thank you .,thank you verymuch,
<mcphail> Vishnudev: bundling python is less trivial, but not difficult
 * mcphail thinks it would be good if uappexplorer gave the option to directly download the .click
<beuno> it can't, you need to be authenticated in order to download
<mcphail> beuno: shame. It would be useful in situations like this, as it is trivial to convert the click back into a working directory structure
<Vishnudev> What about snaps?
<mcphail> Vishnudev: they are similar to clicks. Not ready for phone yet, though
<Vishnudev> can we install it in the current ubuntu touch?
<mcphail> don't think so
<Vishnudev> hmm
<mcphail> Vishnudev: on the roadmap, though
<mcphail> Vishnudev: (at least on Ubuntu Core) snaps seem better suited to command-line apps than clicks, as they can be called directly from the terminal
<mcphail> Vishnudev: there are still a lot of issues with that, though, due to the confinement model etc
<ljp> mcphail: UI issues may very well be caused by blocking dbus calls
<mcphail> ljp: coincidentally, just had another issue with the proximity sensor as you posted that. Harrumph...
<mcphail> ljp: it is like the corrsponding "off" events to "on" events get missed at times
<mterry> jdstrand, got a sec to talk about brute force attacks on the phone lock screen?
<jdstrand> mterry: is it an actual sec or longer? I ask cause if longer and if you can wait, pinging me in the morning would work better for me
<mterry> jdstrand, will ping in morning!
<jdstrand> cool, thanks! :)
 * ljp wonders what is using proximity
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-15
<vishnudev> Hi guys, will ubunu 15.10 run .snap ?
<dholbach> good morning
<RMJ> Is Popey in the house?
<dholbach> RMJ: he should be ... in a bit - he's in the UK, where it's 8:37 right now
<RMJ> Thx, yeah I know it's still quite early there, just checking :)
<duflu> RMJ: try popey
 * duflu wonders if case matters
<RMJ> ah I see
<RMJ> is popey in the house?
<RMJ> do you need an @ or something?
<duflu> No, just correct spelling should suffice
<RMJ> Can anyone recommend an IRC client for UT?
<teve> why update check take ages over mobile 3G?
<lotuspsychje> RMJ: kiwi irc
<RMJ> can it connect to here ok
<RMJ> >?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday and happy Cat Herders Day! 😼
<mcphail> JamesTait: That's definitely apposite in the #ubuntu-touch channel
<JamesTait> mcphail, it just seemed like the perfect way to describe my life lately!
<mcphail> JamesTait: life wouldn't be interesting if it was deterministic ;)
<JamesTait> mcphail, indeed. It keeps us young.
<RTE89> hey there
<RTE89> I just got a BQ with ubuntu preinstalled and I'm going to ask what I'd think would be one of the most asked questions in here, but I can't find any relevant recent threads about it anywhere: what is the status of whatsapp on ubuntu touch?
<davmor2> RTE89: there is no whatsapp for ubuntu touch and they close down any apps that they don't write, feel free to ping their developers to ask for an ubuntu port
<RTE89> I was afraid of that, since every project that seems to have existed has misteriously gone silent over the years...
<Walex2> RTE89: BTW with your BQ run a full update as soon as you can...
<RTE89> Yeah, I did. It really improved after that
<Walex2> RTE89: current UTouch releases are significantly improved, for example some few weeks ago WiFi AP mode is now available
<Walex2> RTE89: ahhh you found out too.
<RTE89> You mean going to "about this phone" and updating, right?
<Walex2> RTE89: yes  mainly that, and the "update" system settings that updates the apps too
<RTE89> I'm coming from iOS (I used to be an Android user, but I like to experiment), and to be honest, it's going to be a bit hard to readapt. I feel really spoiled :P
<RTE89> But I'm very glad I can have a proper linux on my phone
<RTE89> And not depend on a Google or Apple account
<Walex2> RTE89: if you like the "proper linux" then the first thing to do is to enable developer mode so you can get in via USB and enable shell etc.
<Walex2> RTE89: ot if you use WiFi AP mode you can login over WiFi too
<RTE89> btw I'm having wifi drops. It also happens on my laptop (so it's probably a wider issue), but I had never had this problem on the phone
<Walex2> RTE89: it can be an AP issue, many are buggy
 * Walex2 looks at the LINKSYS behind him, which sort of workish
<RTE89> yeah, I guess it's the router. I only have this problem at work anyway
<RTE89> with "ap mode" you mean hotspot, right? English is not my native language
<Walex2> RTE89: yes, hotspot with tethering (gateway to 3G).
<mterry> jdstrand, morning!
<RTE89> I have to use whatsapp because of work. It's a bummer to carry two devices around ¬¬
<oSoMoN> mhall119, for your testing pleasure: https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I’ll try to keep it up-to-date, don’t hesitate to ping me if you see it lag behind versions in the overlay PPA
<jgdx> greyback_, ping
<greyback_> jgdx: pong
<jgdx> greyback_, the example you gave me, are you sure I am to use the qt stuff and not the qt ubuntu stuff?
<greyback_> jgdx: let's chat, will be easier
<jgdx> greyback_, sure
<greyback_> jgdx: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/gerry
<mhall119> thaks oSoMoN
<mterry> jdstrand, morning -- got time for brute forcing phones?  :)
<mterry> tedg, did you have more thinking about ubuntu-app-launch/warn-on-xapp changes?
<tedg> mterry: Yup, getting a first review of api from tvoss, you're next :-)
<mterry> tedg, oh cool thanks!
<jdstrand> mterry: hi, yes, out of meetings/emails now
<jdstrand> mterry: we probably want to at least have tyhicks listening. I think he is going to be online in a moment
<mterry> jdstrand, hello -- ok
<mterry> jdstrand, I have meetings shortly but am probably free around 10:50
<mterry> can poke when done
<jdstrand> ok
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I'm here
<mterry> jdstrand, tyhicks: ready
<mterry> hangout or IRC?
<jdstrand> I think hangout would be fastest
<jdstrand> mterry, tyhicks: fyi: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qelapsedtimer.html
<jdstrand> there is hope that the monotonic can be used
<tyhicks> ah, good!
<mterry> jdstrand, tyhicks: in qml, it's less clear what backs the Timer element: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-timer.html
<mterry> I will do some digging
<jdstrand> yeah, that page doesn't give a lot of detail
<jgdx> mzanetti_, how can we add a dir to xdg data dir?
<mzanetti_> hmm
<mzanetti_> by asking ogra_ I'd say
<mzanetti_> at least that's how I would approach it
<mzanetti_> jgdx, ^
 * ogra_ approves ... just go ahead :P
<mzanetti_> ogra_, I think the question is more where to put it
<jgdx> ogra_, okay I added it but it dodnt work
 * ogra_ is still not sure how he got into this position :P ... i havent touched any phone code in a year now 
<davmor2> they borrow my script that auto blames ogra_ for everything they didn't touch
<ogra_> ah
<jgdx> ogra_, any idea what project it would affect? That'll help
<ogra_> most likely ubuntu-touch-session or so
<jgdx> thx
<sturmflut> nerochiaro: Ping, regarding bug 1434517, are the bandwidth values you posted an hour ago correct?
<ubot5> bug 1434517 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "480p and 1080p video appear to use the same bitrate" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434517
<nerochiaro> sturmflut: i think they are, can double check
<sturmflut> nerochiaro: 12 kbps for a 1080p video? For the whole stream?
<nerochiaro> sturmflut: according to mplayer: VIDEO:  1920x1080  30.323 fps  12146.9 kbps
<sturmflut> Ah, that's 12 MBps ;)
<nerochiaro> sturmflut: oh, let me check the bug again :)
<sturmflut> Because 12 kbps wouldn't even be enough for the audio track
<nerochiaro> sturmflut: right. my mistake. fixed
<nerochiaro> sturmflut: thanks for pointing that out :)
<sturmflut> nerochiaro: \o/
<muscles> hi
<muscles> I just started exploring ubuntu touch
<muscles> hope everyone is doing great
<muscles> my question is does ubuntu touch supports ubuntu 14.04 trusty?
<muscles> and also which hardware does it supports
<davmor2> muscles: you might have to explain what you mean by does it support 14.04
<davmor2> muscles: the phone is currently vivid based
<muscles> Okay let me explain it a little bit
<muscles> I want to run ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<muscles> so I f I install ubuntu touch on my cell phone does it supports all version of ubuntu
<muscles> i.e 13.04, 14.04 etc?
<davmor2> muscles: you might need a rule for the device, but other than that it should connect to 14.04
<muscles> and can you please expalin a little bit more about vivid based phone?
<muscles> what do you exactly mean by this
<muscles> thank you
<davmor2> muscles: the phone is based off of vivid release so 15.04
<muscles> alright. So say I purchase a nexus 4 phone with ANdroid installed on the top. The I wipe away android and install ubuntu touch on the top it would be vivid based ( 15.04) not trusty ( 14.04)
<muscles> thats what you mean
<muscles> correct me if I am wrong
<davmor2> muscles: that's correct
<muscles>  alright
<muscles> thank you davmor2
<mterry> jdstrand, tyhicks: quick follow up, after some digging, looks like qml's timer uses QElapsedTimer under the hood, which is monotonic.  So all good there
<tyhicks> mterry: nice - thanks for looking into that
<vishnudev> Hi Guys. How to debug application in actual device?
<vishnudev> I am getting  a wait screen please attach your device
<jdstrand> mterry: cool
<vishnudev> I've enabled the developer mode
<mterry> vishnudev, I haven't done it more than a couple times, but you need to find the option in the SDK that associates your kit with your particular device
<mterry> And then when it's waiting to attach your device, have your device plugged in obviously
<mterry> But it needs to be associated first
<vishnudev> cool
<vishnudev> I've to remove the previous device
<vishnudev> now its working
<mterry> vishnudev, yeah I wish it could remember more than one device  :)
<RTE68> hey there
<RTE68> I just apt-get upgraded and dist-upgraded, everything is working, but these were updgrades that didn't show up in the UI. I assume those are more stable than doing it through the cli
<RTE68> Anyway, I've noticed I can apt-get install thunderbird, for example, but I don't dare. Am I right in assuming stuff will break if I do so?
<pmcgowan> RTE68, the normal updates do not use apt, they use the system-image updater, the two are not compatible
<RTE68> did I mess up my phone then?
<pmcgowan> RTE68, you may have, I assume you made the disk writeable before doing that
<RTE68> yup
<RTE68> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<pmcgowan> so you can live in the apt world but you cant take image updates, or at least what will happen now is a bit undetermined
<pmcgowan> you can reflash to a known version
<pmcgowan> normally adding individual packages works but then gets overwritten with the next image updated, not sure what a dist-upgrade will do
<RTE68> well, dist-upgrade actually replaced a package with another. I can't remember which one it was, but it wasn't an alternative, but a different build of the same library. Probably built against different dependencies or something like that.
<RTE68> Do you mean image updates won't show up anymore?
<pmcgowan> RTE68, they will but not sure what they will do if you take them
<pmcgowan> you should revert to a fresh image
<pmcgowan> unless you actually want to use apt and manage it yourself, which no one really does I think
<ogra_> apt will break ... hard ...
<RTE68> damn
<RTE68> So, how do I roll back?
<ogra_> you were just lucky it worked and there was no package involved that breaks the world
<RTE68> hehehe
<ogra_> you can always re-flash using ubuntu-device-flash
<pmcgowan> you can also do it with some incantation on system-image-cli
<RTE68> does system-image-cli work from within the very device's terminal?
<RTE68> I've never used ubuntu-device-flash, but I've read it works through adb from a computer, right?
<ogra_> right
<pmcgowan> RTE68, yes that can run from the terminal
<vishnudev> Hi, I am trying to use cordova
<vishnudev> when i do cordova build --device
<vishnudev> getting error Error: missing armhf chroot
<vishnudev> run:
<vishnudev> sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create
<pmcgowan> vishnudev, better to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<vishnudev>  ok
<RTE68> pmcgowan: thanks, I'll explore my options
<sturmflut> Good news: I have an strace of the FM Radio app on an MT6582 Android phone (krillin/vegetahd clone). Now I "just" have to interpret all the ioctl()s correctly ;)
<mcphail> sturmflut: you'll have wi-FM up and running in no time :)
<tvoss> sturmflut, got a list handy?
<tripleclones> hi all - I'm having issues with shutting down my phone, seems to just hang suspended and drains battery. Any hints/ clues?
<muscles> hi again
<muscles> just a quick question
<muscles> which cell phone do you guys recommend for installing ubuntu touch and then installing ROS on top of ubuntu touch?
<muscles> I searched a lot on the net
<muscles> but couldn't find the right model
<sturmflut> muscles: ROS as in the Robot Operating System?
<sturmflut> tripleclones: That might be bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed]
<sturmflut> tvoss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14036298/ is an initial excerpt of the ioctl calls issued on /dev/fm and /dev/eac when the app starts up and turns the FM Radio and the audio pipeline on. PID 149 is the Android media subsystem, PID 3983 the FM Radio.
<tvoss> sturmflut, ack
<sturmflut> tvoss: Still needs finetuning to capture more info, but it looks like its not too wrong, e.g. line 6 is FM_IOCTL_POWERUP and line 7 FM_IOCTL_MUTE
<tvoss> yup, just looking at those lines
<sturmflut> tvoss: But I have no idea what happens in the lines before, e.g. line 2 is 0xc008f532, that translates to function 0x32 (last 8 bits), and our header files do not seem to have a function 0x32 ioctl on the FM device
<tvoss> sturmflut, so the /dev/eac calls seem to setup the direct audio routing iirc
<sturmflut> tvoss: Yep
<tvoss> sturmflut, which processs is 3865
<sturmflut> tvoss: One of the FM Radio app threads if I see correctly
<tvoss> ah okay
<tripleclones> sturmflut: um I'm not sure, on shutdown it seems the backlight stays on, interestingly just used the shutdown option in the recovery menu and did the same
<tripleclones> I'll keep playing
<sturmflut> tripleclones: Sorry, I got your report wrong. The screen often stays on for a short time at shutdown until it is fully shut down, but that should take some seconds or so
<tripleclones> sturmflut: this is until the battery dies - although have introduced a new issues :)
<tripleclones> reset the oem lock and not it doesn't seem to get pass the loading screen. I will go have a cup a tea and review
<tripleclones> nope that was a mistake
<tripleclones> e2fsck check for device failed with 0
<tripleclones> who thinks I am best of just starting again with a fresh install
<tripleclones> haha - now it doesn't get pass the google screen. Sometimes not fiddling is the best approach
<dobey> muscles: if you're not buying a retail ubuntu phone, the best supported phone otherwise is the Nexus 4 (mako)
<vandenoever> is it possible to flash a fresh ota-8 to the meizu?
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, sure
<pmcgowan> channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<RTE68> evening
<vandenoever> pmcgowan: channel?
<RTE68> is there a way to export/backup my contacts to SIM or some other place that isn't Google? One of the reasons I bought an Ubuntu phone was to completely abandon Google (in fact I deleted my account).
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, yes using ubuntu-device-flash from a laptop, are you familiar with how to do that?
<vandenoever> pmcgowan: no, i'm an ubuntu phone newbie, i'm coming from meego
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, ah welcome
<vandenoever> pmcgowan: but i'll look to install the ubuntu-device-flash, i assume it downloads the image
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, yes, check https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<pmcgowan> think thats still accurate
<vandenoever> ah cool
<vandenoever> i'm running ubuntu in a vm but i should be able the make the phone availabe to it via usb
<pmcgowan> think so yeah
<RTE68> I'm glad to hear that, I don't want to change my linux distro again ^^
<RTE68> Where are contacts stored btw? Mysql? Sqlite? Some XML somewhere?
<vandenoever> RTE68: same here, i like ubuntu, just happen to be on nixos
<RTE68> After years I've felt in love with Arch. Ubuntu comes close second though. :D
<RTE68> *fallen
<pmcgowan> RTE68, should be in ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/username/contacts.db
<pmcgowan> sqllite
<RTE68> nice!
<RTE68> that's why I love the idea of actual linux on a phone
<RTE68> ty
<RTE68> I have a gripe with scopes (and it's possible I'm just using them wrong). If I have more than four I find it tedious to swipe over all the way, looking for the one I'm interested in.
<RTE68> Isn't there a way to jump directly to a specific scope?
<RTE68> Also, can I list applications in the store by developer?
<Myself5> ondra, I made a sucessful build! :D
<Myself5> but how do I go ahead and flash it?
<tripleclones> ha, for anyone following my &^%k ups - I've got back into the recovery menu
<Myself5> following the ubuntu install guide?
<RTE68> I'm not following, but congrats tripleclones
<RTE68> :p
<RTE68> Also I just realized you *can* jump directly to a scope using the list where you favorite them. I feel so dumb...
<tripleclones> doing a fresh install
<Myself5> @all, if I am installing Ubuntu Touch, am I really only suposed to flash boot and recovery?
<Myself5> no need for system.img at all?
<tripleclones> so should I reset the oem lock after installing?
<tripleclones> haha - reinstalled, lets see if it shuts down this time
<tripleclones> any hints on the oem lock?
<tripleclones> still doing the same, shutdown leaves backlight on :(
<tripleclones> I'll leave it for now as son wants to show of at school tomorrow.
<tripleclones> but would like some help submitting a bug if anyone can point me to a how to or such like
<dobey> tripleclones: what oem lock? what device?
<tripleclones> nexus 5
<tripleclones> last time I re-enabled it I got e2fsck check errors
<dobey> what about the oem lock?
<tripleclones> if I follow this page
<tripleclones> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<tripleclones> it says "sudo fastboot oem unlock"
<dobey> yes
<tripleclones> but nothing about re-enabling it
<tripleclones> when I did on my last install everything want to pot
<tripleclones> so should I leave it unlocked?
<dobey> if you really want to lock it, you can do so at the fastboot screen itself, iirc
<dobey> or i guess do "fastboot oem lock"
<tripleclones> yes thats what I did - but then I got e2fsck check errors
<tripleclones> I'll leave unlocked this time
<dobey> i'm not sure what image you installed, but the nexus 5 is not an officially supported device, and the builds on the tasemnice server are all way out of date, iirc
<tripleclones> I'm using  tasemnice images
<tripleclones> they seemed to be updated in Nov
<tripleclones> OS says Ubuntu 16.04 (r3) - is that massively out of date?
<dobey> it's massively unstable
<dobey> oh, looks like devel-proposed is still magically rebuilding, but that's a very unstable channel to be on
<dobey> i don't know what devel is actually following, but yeah, if it's 16.04, then that is pretty out of date
<dobey> anyway, i have to go
<dobey> later
<tripleclones> oh well will have to do for this use case, until I can get a nexus 4 cheap
<tripleclones> seems to be working other then not shutting down :)
<tripleclones> ah in for a penny in for a pound - reinstalling stable image from system-image.ubports.com
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-16
<grendel-prime> he guys
<grendel-prime> I have an iview i would like to install touch on.
<grendel-prime> im running into some differences in the install process but this device looks like it should be rather simple..its got developer mode enabled out of the box.
<dholbach> good morning
<RMJ> is popey in?
<RMJ> lol
<popey> yeah, stupid internet connection
<popey> wassup?
<RMJ> This went down yesterday?
<RMJ> Dunno if you remember but I had an incorrect artist picture in my music
<RMJ> I checked the ID3 tags using easytag, it ,looked ok
<RMJ> Just wondered if you had any other suggestions or should I file a bug?
<popey> i do recall, yes
<popey> I would file a bug, but you'll probably need to provide one of the offending audio files so someone can reproduce it..
<RMJ> ok thx
<RMJ> So is the OTA 8.5 out yet?
<popey> pass
<popey> I just connected
<RMJ> Think it's imminent....
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-8.5 says not yet
<RMJ> Looking forward to OTA9 so I can connect my bluetooth keyboard..
<RMJ> popey. Just thinking about it, I'll do another test with another album by this band where I hadn't converted it from a record. If it's still wrong then I'll file a bug
<popey> tbh it's going to be hard, for tracks like that
<RMJ> Yeah we'll see, don't want to waste anyones time on an obscure band no one else has probably heard of from the mp3 converted from analogue lol
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Day Of Reconciliation! 😃
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-8.5 phased update in progress!
<RTE89> hiya
<RTE89> will I lose my user data (contacts, photos...) if I ubuntu-device-flash?
<jgdx> RTE89, no, as long as you do not pass --wipe or flash from the bootloader iirc
<RTE89> I see
<RTE89> I'm getting this errors. Already enabled developer mode and the device is connected (and MTP mounted automatically):
<RTE89> *these
<RTE89> Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<RTE89> Cannot determine the device name: exit status 255
<RTE89> also adb complains it cannot find the device when I try to use adb shell
<jgdx> RTE89, the phone is in dev mode?
<RTE89> yup
<jgdx> what's the device?
<RTE89> Aquaris E5
<jgdx> adb devices is empty?
<jgdx> maybe adb doesn't know the device due to it being old. Maybe try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14048970/ ?
<RTE89> that did it
<RTE89> thank you
<RTE89> is it ok to be in the rc channel instead of stable?
<RTE89> do things break often?
<jgdx> RTE89, np. Yes.
<RTE89> will there be frequent updates though?
<jgdx> daily
<RTE89> mmh ok
<jgdx> it's okay if you feedback the bugs you find, not okay if you expect an image with tons of qa :)
<jgdx> because there will be bugs
<davmor2> RTE89: rc-proposed is updated daily, rc is what become stable, if this is your only phone I recommend staying on stable
<RTE89> jgdx: of course
<RTE89> davmor2: I see, thanks
<vandenoever> can i send all ubuntu phone traffic via vpn?
<davmor2> vandenoever: openvpn is currently installed but you would need to enable it via the terminal, hopefully coming soon will be a full system-settings way of setting up a vpn
<vandenoever> davmor2: ok, so is there also a way to send all http and https via a proxy e.g. privoxy?
<vandenoever> davmor2: of course with vpn, i could do that serverside
<davmor2> vandenoever: not currently
<RTE89> I've got a custom ringtone I'd like to use. If I copy it to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones, will I lose it on the next update?
<RTE89> I -o remount,rw'd and copied it there. Better than nothing
<jgdx> RTE89, you will
<jgdx> RTE89, can't you just use System Settings? I think we have custom ringtones in OTA8
<RTE89> jgdx: there are custom alarm sounds, but not ringtones
<jgdx> RTE89, okay, then maybe that's ota9
<RTE89> nice
<jgdx> RTE89, if you put a sound in .local/share/sounds… it should  work IIRC.
<jgdx> I think that's a part of xdg data dirs
<RTE89> I moved it from /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/ to ~/.local/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/ (had to create most of the destination tree) and it seems to work, but we'll see
<RTE89> Yeah, I think that did it
<FinlayDaG33k> anyone who knows what's new in version 28?
<davmor2> apparently not enough for you to wait for an answer
<RTE89> davmor2: lol
<RTE89> davmor2: btw, is there a roadmap I can check out?
<brendand> davmor2, i love the old drive-by help me messages
<brendand> davmor2, they're funny
<davmor2> RTE89: there are the milestones you can find them in launchpad https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww02-2016 is the current ota9 one
<davmor2> brendand: meh
<RTE89> davmor2: ty
<RTE89> wow, these people are working their asses off
<davmor2> RTE89: it's only an guestimate some will be moved onto the next milestone, it's like the "this is what we'd like to hit", lets see how we do kinda measure :)
<davmor2> RTE89: holidays, illness, projects taking longer than anticipated all have knock on effects
<RTE89> I hope I'll get some free time soon. I'd like to get my hands dirty and there are still a lot of basic apps missing (like an FTP client)
<davmor2> RTE89: there's a terminal app why would you need ftp ;)
<vandenoever> what's best for popmail on ubuntu phone?
<RTE89> I think dekko (future official app)
<vandenoever> ok, cool i found it
<DanChapman> dekko doesn't support pop yet
<RTE89> oh
<RTE89> I only use imap ^^
<DanChapman> patches welcome though :-D
<vandenoever> probably some kde frameworks libs could help
<davmor2> vandenoever: erm possibly not, if you use kde frameworks that will pull in most of kde's lib/file controls etc etc  You might be able to find a qt pop lib but the trojita project is only imap which is what dekko was based on
<vandenoever> davmor2: as far as i know, kde frameworks has become very modular with each module requiring as little as possible
<RTE89> dekko's search seems to come up with the same messages no matter what you search for
<davmor2> vandenoever: you would still require a lot of lib and files that are not on the system, that's my point
<mardy> tvoss: hi! When you have some time, I'd appreciate your directives on https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/providers-dir/+merge/280724
<tvoss> mardy, sure, will be later today, though
<mardy> tvoss: excellent. And don't bother with an in-depth review, I'd just like to know if overall you think that the direction is good (the MP description contains a few questions to you)
<tvoss> mardy, perfect, thank you
<vandenoever> i've trouble getting my meizu mx into the mode where i can flash it
<vandenoever> i try holding lower volume + power
<pmcgowan> disconnect the usb cable when you do it
<vandenoever> ah, what should the screen look like on success?
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, you just see small text that its in fastboot
<pmcgowan> black bacground
<vandenoever> pmcgowan: ok got that and send the recovery.img, now i rebooted to 'recovery mode'
<vandenoever> which shows only ubuntu logo on purple
<vandenoever> "Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255"
<davmor2> vandenoever: what recovery image are you using and what are you attempting to do
<CoZo> hi all
<vandenoever> davmor2: i'm using the image from here: http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/master/device_arale.tar.xz
<vandenoever> davmor2: i want to flash to a new release because the version i have does not do owa
<vandenoever> putting the recovery.img seems to have worked
<vandenoever> now trying to run "ubuntu-device-flash touch --clean-cache --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en"
<CoZo> is anyone even get the issue on a nexus 4, some touch screen area are non functional after a ubuntu install. I saw same issue with older android (was a kernel problem) ?
<davmor2> vandenoever: "ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --recovery-img /path/to/recovery.img"
<vandenoever> current version is 'Ubuntu 15.04 (r4)'
<vandenoever> davmor2: unknown flag `recovery image'
<dobey> CoZo: sounds like a hardware problem
<davmor2> vandenoever: --recovery-image sorry
<CoZo> dobey: yes, i saw the same pb here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/help/section-touch-screen-t2232903 that why i wonder about a kernel fact
<vandenoever> davmor2: still unknown :-/  unbuntu-device-flash 0.2+14.04.20140416.2-0ubuntu1
<vandenoever> (i'm on trusty)
<dobey> CoZo: the kernel we use on mako has been the same since forever; the android 4.4 kernel
<dobey> vandenoever: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> it's --recovery-image
<dobey> not img
<CoZo> mmh okay i will try to flash again
<CoZo> thank you
<davmor2> dobey: I corrected that but he says it is still playing up
<dobey> CoZo: like i said, it's a hardware problem
<vandenoever> now running "ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --bootstrap" which does something
<dobey> vandenoever: are you ok with losing all your data on the phone?
<vandenoever> dobey: yes
<pmcgowan> vandenoever, you need to get the latest package  from the ppa
<pmcgowan> that version is too old
<vandenoever> i've now upgraded ubuntu-device-flash to the latest version and booted to the ubuntu logo in recovery mode
<vandenoever> unf the error is now '2015/12/16 16:45:41 Target device cannot be reached over adb'
<vandenoever> ah, i need an adb-enabled image for the mx4
<vandenoever> how long does recovery take? three small images have been pushed, the three large ones (57M, 69M, 282M) are still in progress it seems
 * lotuspsychje just updates his Bq to OTA 8.5
<k1l> systemupdate is the 8,5 update?
<k1l> ah, it says in the topic :)
<lotuspsychje> k1l: working like a charm here :p
<ondra> Myself5 you can build ubuntu rootfs image straight from android tree now
<ondra> Myself5 just call make ubunturootfsimage
<ondra> Myself5 I will download tarballs from system image, unpacks them and then creates ext4 img file
<dobey> does the camera app not use the microphone?
<vandenoever> the browser on the ubuntu phone is crazy fast: very nice
<mcphail> I look at unity running on this 21.5" monitor and wonder when the app will be coming to my 4.5" phone - http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-driving-car/ ;)
<kowak> anyone know how to make wifi works on a new device without use insmod .../wlan.ko on terminal?
<sturmflut> kowak: I would say either build the module into the kernel and not as a module, or load the module during init
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, what happens if I send 100 sms messages to my bq? does unity8 do anything to prevent 100 notifications from showing in succession?
<mzanetti> jgdx, probably not... would need to check the code
<jgdx> mzanetti, wouldn't unity8/postal office be the right place to deal with that problem?
<jgdx> if not, every app have to deal with this themselves
<jgdx> iiuic
<mzanetti> yes, lp:unity-notifications is the place
<mzanetti> there is some fancy queuing mechanism with priorities and whatnot
<jgdx> okay, I'll test some stuff tomorrow morning and file a bug if I find crazy
<mzanetti> however, I'm not sure right now if it has some DoS protection
<jgdx> mzanetti, ack, thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-17
<kowak> anyone know why when wifi is set to off.  network interface is renamed to wlan1?
<mcphail> what image version is OTA8.5 on krillin?
<nhaines> mcphail: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-8.5
<mcphail> nhaines: Thanks! Looks like I'm downloading the correct one :)
<nhaines> Good to hear!
<dholbach> good morning
<JanC> did you guys read http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/667983/d70218af1c15c7f5/ ?
<Stskeeps> JanC: ah, i was looking for a subscriber link for that
<JanC> it's not like subscriptions are very expensive  :)
<Stskeeps> yeah.. i keep on telling myself that
<vandenoever> i'm on the internet via ubuntu phone hotspot, could i also share internet via usb?
<JanC> IIRC it's possible but there is no GUI for it yet  :)
<svij> JanC: the author disqualifies himself by not using a stable image…
<JanC> svij: maybe he didn't know what image to use...
<svij> yeah, but "testing" is clear, that it's not stable.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-8.5 released!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Wright Brothers Day! ✈
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, made bug 1527171
<ubot5> bug 1527171 in unity-notifications "large amounts of notification should be summarized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527171
<mzanetti> hi jgdx. looking...
<jgdx> because I found that 15 notifications at once did not work very well... kept the display awake for quite some time
<siva> hi
<Guest32555> ok
<Guest32555> Hi can i get the link to download ubuntu touch for samsung glaxy tab 2
<Guest32555> Hi can i get the link to download ubuntu touch for samsung glaxy tab 2
<RTE68> I just noticed looking at some screenshots, that my phone is not showing any background. I can only assign a background to the lock screen, the rest is white. Is this supposed to be like that?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> you should have a background though ...
<ogra_> grey with a folding line across the screen
<RTE68> yeah, some kind of slight bevel
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> (the very first imaes supported bakground setting for scopes ... not anymore though )
<ogra_> *images
<RTE68> I see
<ogra_> i guess because you intelligently need to pick the font color and shadows when you have an unpredictable wallpaper ... and scopes dont support that yet
<ogra_> just a guess though ... the design team might have other intentions behind that decision :)
<RTE68> right
<victor_bq> Hi All
<victor_bq> quick question
<victor_bq> Does anybody have problems receiving MMS after OTA-8.5?
<victor_bq> I've got a french customer that cannot receive MMS after updating
<pmcgowan> victor_bq, let me try now, nothing changed in that part of the stack
<victor_bq> I know but I want to confirm if there are more cases :) specially french users
<zzarr> hello! I get an error message: "W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges"
<ogra_> zzarr, on a phone ?
<ogra_> (users are pre-created at image build time, technically that shouldnt be possible)
<zzarr> in a chroot created by Ubuntu SDK
<ogra_> ah
<zzarr> I tried to upgrade to xenial
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, its just a warning anyway, apt shoudl still function fine ... it will just run as root then
<ogra_> (which it always did til xenial)
<zzarr> I need qt 5.5.1 for a project, but in vivid I get qt 5.4.1
<zzarr> ohh, that's what that is
<zzarr> thanks
<ogra_> yeah, in xenial apt has its own user and drops privs when you start it
<zzarr> I have some dependencies that can't be resolved
<zzarr> ncie
<zzarr> nice*
<zzarr> I can't install qtbase5-dev
<ogra_> well, its xenial ...
<ogra_> still in full flux
<ogra_> i guess Mirv would like to hear about it though :)
<zzarr> is there a way to install qt 5.5.1 in vivid?
<zzarr> I'll tell him :-)
<zzarr> ogra_, can I install qt 5.5.1 in vivid?
<ogra_> i have no idea
<ogra_> is that in the overlay PPA ?
<zzarr> I don't know, must it be a proposed release for it to work?
<zzarr> I found the colliding packages and informed Mirv
<Mirv> zzarr: o/
<Mirv> zzarr: I've qtbase5-dev installed on my xenial lxc without problems, let me try dist-upgrading it though
<Mirv> zzarr: there's a WIP/test Qt 5.5 silo for vivid at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028 too. not enough to run on the phone though (UITK etc components still missing at the moment)
<RTE68> what's the difference between using the bq-aquaris channels and the ubuntu ones?
<Mirv> zzarr: no complaints in apt dist-upgrade either, everything gets upgraded and qtbase5-dev stays installed
<Mirv> hmm zzarr just pinged out
<ogra_> RTE68, the ubuntu channels only have completely free stuff ...
<RTE68> I see
<RTE68> I also see the vegeta channel is quite old in comparison
<ogra_> (followint the ubuntu philosophy of only including non-free bits to make HW work)
<Guest81896> Hi
<ment0s_> could someone tell me if its possible to launch standard linux program from terminal to window server on ubuntu touch
<ment0s_> ?
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> (well, technically it is with a lot of hackery, practically XMir will be included by default at some point)
<ment0s_> ogra_: i there any info on the way that could point me to direction ? I just want to run single app from terminal
<ogra_> well, you will have to make your phone writable (which means it will break and you wont be able to do any upgrades) ... there should be howtos online
<Mirv> if zzarr comes back and asks again just copypaste what I wrote before he dropped
<ment0s_> ogra_: I have that part done, just need pointing towards launching x application from terminal to display server I am on stable 8
<ogra_> dunno, doesnt the howto you used have info about that then ?
 * ogra_ likes his phone usable so i dont touch that stuff until it is in the image
<ment0s_> ogra_: nope, i have spare oneplusone which i just play with
<ment0s_> is there a version of ubuntu touch that still uses x window system ?
<ogra_> well, there were some hotos on the mailing list a while ago
<dobey> ment0s_: there is no X on the phone
<ogra_> ment0s_, no, there never was
<ogra_> the very first experimental images (2+ years ago os so) used surfaceflinger ... for the first month or so
<ment0s_> cheers
<dobey> ment0s_: porting the app to work on a phone is probably the best option
<ogra_> or waiting for Xmir support to land by default :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ping
<ment0s_> dobey: i just want to try if chromium will be able to run arc apps on it :) just found the manual with xmir, gonna give it a shoot
<dobey> chromium? i don't think so. i think you need the proprietary chrome to use arc
<dobey> also, fwiw, oxide is based on the same engine that chromium uses
<tvoss> morphis, o/
<morphis> tvoss: :-)
<RTE68> I have an idea (currently implemented in a PHP webapp) that I'd like to port to QML. I have quite a lot of experience with Qt/C++, but I'm totally new to QML. I've completed the currency converter tutorial and am still lost. Where should I head next? The app is an expense tracker with two views (tabs?) with a bottom edge each. Four screens in total.
<RTE68> I'd also like to have an sqlite backend. Is this possible with QML?
<dobey> qml is just a user interface description language for qt
<dobey> the less logic in the qml, the better off the app will be
<dobey> RTE68: also #ubuntu-app-devel is the channel for app dev discussion :)
<RTE68> so I should implement the logic in a "C++ plugin"?
<RTE68> Btw, is there a way to build the user interface using the qt designer as with Qt desktop apps or something similar?
<RTE68> dobey, ops sorry
<dobey> no, the qtdesigner doesnm't work for ubuntu apps yet, but i think the sdk team is working on it
<RTE68> nice
<dobey> personally, i think embedding the qml as resources into a c++ qt app, and driving the qml from the c++, will get you the fastest running app
<jhodapp> abeato, when you get a chance can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/fix-1479036/+merge/280872
<abeato> jhodapp, sure
<jhodapp> abeato, thanks
<tvoss> olli_, ping
<abeato> np
<olli_> tvoss, wassup
<slvn_> Hello !
<slvn_> I have a ubuntu game for phone. I need someone to test a fix to bug  !
<slvn_> I have prepared the .click package ... but I have no phone/tablet to try it
<slvn_> Can someone give a quick try ?
<slvn_> thanks
<tvoss> morphis, o/
<popey> slvn_, http://marvin.popey.com/ :)
<mine_field> slvn_, ^^
<slvn_> popey, oh yeah great ! I will try right now !
<mine_field> slvn_, you'll get stuff in your mail
<mine_field> slvn_, such as images and such as logs
<slvn_> yep, grep I am currently trying :)
<mine_field> wicked!
<slvn_> but I think I still need some help because it a specific bug ...
<slvn_> I want test after a reboot of the phone, that the config files are still there ...
<popey> I can trigger a reboot of each of those devices if that helps
<mine_field> how cool is that??
<mine_field> such cool! popey #1 :d
<popey> heh
<slvn_> :)
<mine_field> after ogra_
<mine_field> :P
<popey> lulz
<popey> alphabetically, sure.
<mine_field> yeag )
<slvn_> My package failed :/
<popey> I'll look into it!
<slvn_> issue running the "click review tool"
<slvn_> but I have it, I can try it
<ment0s_> is there a command line that could bring up on screen keyboard or could send keyboard input from cmd
<ment0s_> ?
<popey> oops, but slvn_
<popey> *bug
<slvn_> :) click-review say "pass" on my side
<popey> slvn_, fixed, was a typo on my side, sorry. try submitting it again?
<slvn_> ok
<popey> slvn_, you have mail! </aol>
<robin-hero> hey, I need a fast hep. My phone rebooted and now the date on my phone is 1970.01.01 and can't unlock it because i need retry in 24148288 minutes
<robin-hero> any idea?
<pmcgowan> oh not again
<robin-hero> I tried to reflash the stable channel, but no luck
<ogra_> smells like someone broke the fixrtc script in the initrd or the cmdline option was dropped
<jibel> ogra_, what is the fixrtc script?
<ogra_> it runs in initrd, checks the last mount time (and falls back to the filesystem creation time if it was never mounted) and sets the clock to it ...
<ogra_> so that you never end up with the epoch as time but with something at least a little more reasonable
<pmcgowan> robin-hero, can you access it over adb
<ogra_> jibel, indeed, it could also be that the FS format changed and the values cant be found anymore, or on the other side it could be that the kernel cant call systoc anymore
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, I have my phone with a frozen shell after screenshot
<ogra_> *systohc
<slvn_> popey,  suggestion about the remote testing : adding an optional string/field that the user can fill so that he can name his test. and this string would be remind afterward in the email.
<popey> slvn_, good suggestion, thanks
<jhodapp> abeato, also this one for xenial: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/fix-1479036-trunk/+merge/280888
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, intersting, it doesn't ever come back?
<mzanetti> or hangs for some 30 seconds?
<jibel> ogra_, the problem I found the other day while tracking time issue is that it doesn't sync hc to sys
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, never afact
<robin-hero> I rebooted my phone about 25x times, and not it is okay :)
<ogra_> jibel, so the hc has a correct time ?
<jibel> ogra_, yes, but the system doesn't
<ogra_> ah
<jibel> ogra_, bug 1524674
<ogra_> yeah, then it isnt fixrtc ... that seems to work
<ubot5> bug 1524674 in Canonical System Image "Set Time & Date manually doesn't persist between reboots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524674
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, although the time is updating
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, ok... definitely something off then... did this just happen straight after reboot, or did you do other things with the phone before the lockup?
<pmcgowan> did a coupl things but not much
<jibel> ogra_, in dmesg the kernel syncs hc to sys, but right after mountall the system time is incorrect
<abeato> jhodapp, maybe we can wait for the enablement of dual-landing? /me about to test it
<pmcgowan> so its just not getting touch events maybe
<jhodapp> abeato, no need to wait, this is a pretty critical bug
<jhodapp> but it's not a huge change
<abeato> jhodapp, ok
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, very weird - I touched it and the screen undimmed and launcher peeked out
<pmcgowan> now its stuck like that
<pmcgowan> so its getting events, I see unity8 in top
<jhodapp> abeato, thanks
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, nothing new in unity8.log?
<ogra_> jibel, thats extremely weird
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, but I don't know how to dig deeper
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, thats the end of it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14075341/
<mzanetti> oh ok. this is useful I think
<jibel> ogra_, the other thing I found is that ntpdate is broken on the phone cf bug 1526264
<ubot5> bug 1526264 in Canonical System Image "ntpdate fails with invalid argument when device is set to a date in the future (delta > 2^16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526264
<mzanetti> seems to be stuck in a loop querying some playback position
<ogra_> jibel, i suspect there is a race ... in snappy we resprted to mount all writable parts for /etc in the initrd a while ago because the systemd mounting of fstab caused weird races ... i wonder if you see the same here
<ogra_> *resorted
<jibel> ogra_, so with the combination of the 2 bugs, if rtc is set to some time in the future you're screwed
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, I assume every 30 secs a new such entry appears
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, looks like, then it does a little something on the screen for pending gestures
<ogra_> jibel, then there should be a systohc call in the ntpdate script so it gets set when we get the tie from ntp
<ogra_> *time
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, but there is nothing hogging cpu
<mzanetti> ok... so 2 things: unity8 should not use sync calls for this. and then there's the question why the other part is not responding
<mzanetti> jhodapp, any hint? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14075341/
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, yeah, sync dbus calls in the ui thread... blocking the event loop without hogging the cpu
<jhodapp> mzanetti, what's the issue?
<mzanetti> jhodapp, that bug still with the phone hanging when taking a screenshot
<jhodapp> mzanetti, define hanging further, the UI is frozen or the entire kernel hangs?
<jhodapp> CPU spike?
<mzanetti> jhodapp, a blocking D-Bus call in a loop
<jhodapp> mzanetti, interesting
<mzanetti> so every 30 secs it processes some events until it repeats being stuck in the 30 sec wait-for-reply
<jhodapp> mzanetti, does the camera click sound play?
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, did you hear the camera click sound?
<pmcgowan> I did before it froze
<mzanetti> I can't repro still. have taken like 50 screenshots in a row now
<jhodapp> mzanetti, looks like possibly a dbus issue and that media-hub's dbus communication is getting starved
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, mzanetti anything I can look at here?
<mzanetti> perhaps if media-hub is still up
<mzanetti> reading the code that triggers it atm
<pmcgowan> not running now
<pmcgowan> oh nm
<pmcgowan> its running
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, note the PID of media-hub-server before and after such an event
<jhodapp> if it changed that means it crashed and restarted
<pmcgowan> there is no crash file
<jhodapp> ok
<pmcgowan> pid is 2176 which seems original
<jhodapp> indeed
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, any way to probe media-hub? kick it to see if its alive
<abeato> tvoss, I did some quick testing of silo 22, looks good to me
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, if you can bring up music-app fresh and it can play a song it's up
<mzanetti> needs commandline as the ui is stuck
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, mediahub log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14075550/
<mzanetti> hmm, you plugged/unplugged a wired headset?
 * mzanetti tries
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, no I did not
<pmcgowan> whats that gstreamer warning
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, do you have a dbus command I can use to play a sound
<pmcgowan> client died, resetting pipeline
<jhodapp> I don't
<jhodapp> that's normal
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, that log shows multiple camera screenshot attempts, is that accurate?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, yes 9 in a row
<pmcgowan> make that 10
<pmcgowan> interestingly the last one was written 3 min after the others
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yeah because dbus traffic seems starved
<pmcgowan> what does that mean?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, like something is flooding it
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, line 578 is interesting (and bad)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, seemed bad
<pmcgowan> dbus-monitor looks normal to me
<mzanetti> yeah... that gstreamer warning is definitely suspicious... it warns about a deadlock *exactly* in the place where we're locking up
<jhodapp> which means someone is trying to do something that's blocking an internal GStreamer pipeline thread
<mzanetti> line 586 says: Client died, resetting pipeline
<jhodapp> that very well could be the issue
<jhodapp> mzanetti, yeah that's normal any time a client quits
<mzanetti> ah ok
<jhodapp> that lingo comes from Binder as it has a client death notifier
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, tried to get a backtrace but just says corrupt stack
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14075704/
<mzanetti> jhodapp, looking at unity8.log again, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14075341/  line 55, there is a deleteMediaplayerControl() and then more output related to it, could there be something happening in the wrong order?
<jhodapp> mzanetti, shouldn't be, that's well tested code in many other scenarios
<jhodapp> mzanetti, just seems like there's a race happening
<jhodapp> on a gstreamer thread
<jhodapp> that's bad...no dbus traffic should be occuring on a gstreamer thread
<popey> anyone seen this when flashing arale? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14075759/
<popey> refuses to flash it
<ogra_> your phone knows yodaspeak !
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, can you attach your media-hub log to that bug report?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, what's the bug #?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I pointed to the paste
<pmcgowan> bug #1508830
<ubot5> bug 1508830 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Phone hangs by repeatedly refreshing the apps scope and taking screenshots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508830
<jhodapp> thanks
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, is that stacktrace any help
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, not really
<pmcgowan> jibel, did you add a bug for the time issue, and where di robin-hero go
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, atm I can only ask you to try getting some more info how we might be able to reproduce ourselves. I've read through unity8's code regarding this, it uses a normal Audio {} element as any other thing that makes sounds. Not really sure what to do more right now.
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, I just kept pressing the volup/down as quick as i could
<pmcgowan> once it took 4 the net 10
<pmcgowan> next
<pmcgowan> on an arale
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, frankly not sure its very high priority if this is the only way to get this, but if it explains other issues makes it more so
<mzanetti> hmm... I think I have it now indeed... let me check logs. I thought this happens through normal usage, so I always kept on doing random things between screenshots...
<mzanetti> not that I kept smashing the buttons like mad for some 15 screenshots it did lock up
<mzanetti> s/not/now/
<mzanetti> jhodapp, ^
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, only on arale? Does it happen on any other device?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, had not tried there
 * mzanetti does
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, would be important for me since I don't have an arale
<pmcgowan> arale is faster so maybe easier
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, what have you
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, mako, flo, krillin
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yeah I've seen race conditions unique to arale before
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm not able to make screenshots at this pace on krillin or flo
<mzanetti> the device is so busy with the screenshot that it starts discarding/queuing the keypresses
<mzanetti> arale on the other hand seems to make screenshots of the screenshot animation :D
<pmcgowan> lol
<jhodapp> lol
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, seems like two bugs? unity shouldn't get hung waiting and media hub shouldnt stop answering
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, indeed
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, is there another way to flood the hub with requests
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, so I've requested an arale and just pinged someone asking about the status of getting one
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, yes, definitely.
<pmcgowan> we need a little test driver
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yeah could create an integration level test
<mzanetti> I'm sure this can be reproduced in code
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> ok will leave it to you and reboot
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, btw, pretty confident I fixed that top 2 media-hub crasher
<jhodapp> as soon as the bileto comes back up I can get it into a silo
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, good news, re the MRs on the bugs?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/fix-1479036/+merge/280872
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, maybe related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1455107
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1455107 in Canonical System Image "Creating and destroying SoundEffects causes crashes" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> here we're not creating and destroying them, but still repeatedly calling play() and stop()
<popey> anyone know what controls user session log rotation?
<popey> I guess it's an upstart job somewhere, just can't find it
<popey> oh, a simple "start logrotate" will trigger it
<popey> win
<pmcgowan> popey, the config is at /etc/logrotate.d/touch-syslog afaik
<popey> the systemwide one is
<popey> but that doesn't seem to reference ~/.cache/upstart (for example)
<popey> which I wanted to forcibly rotate
<popey> couldn't find the upstart user session, but conveniently just running it worked :)
<mcphail> popey: /etc/cron.daily/upstart does it, I think
<popey> ta
<kowak> http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/development/experimental-ubuntu-touch-moto-e-t3273224 if anyone wanna try
<kowak> how to make changes on ofono?
<Craig> Anyone home?
<Craig> Anyone paying attention?
<k1l> just ask and we will see if someone can answer. but this channel is slow out of european office times
<dobey> !ask | Craig
<ubot5> Craig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Craig> I would like to install Ubuntu (either touch or 14.04 LTS) on a Samsung Galaxy Tab A (SM-T350).
<Craig> I have rooted the device and installed TWRP.
<dobey> !devices | Craig
<ubot5> Craig: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Craig> Yes, I have read that page. If it's not possible to install Touch, the regular Ubuntu Desktop version would be fine.
<Craig> I have TWRP installed on the Samsung. I just need to know how to flash or install Ubuntu 14.04 to the device.
<k1l> Craig: its not that easy. its not like installing a ubuntu onto a labtop. you will need to have a port been made for that specific device. if no one already made such, see the porting guide. but that is an advanced task
<dobey> well, you can use the generic armhf image maybe with very limited hardware support, but it's still not like installing ubuntu on a pc
<Craig> I was thinking I could put the Ubuntu 14.04 .iso file on the Samsung Tab's SD card, then from recovery mode (with TWRP) tell it to install or boot with it.
<dobey> nope
<k1l> Craig: that doesnt work on the ARM hardware
<Craig> Can you point me to a page with instructions for installing the generic armhf image?
<dobey> https://lmddgtfy.net/?q=install%20ubuntu%20galaxy%20tab
<Craig> Thank you.
<rap_hael> hello, I'm switching from Firefox Os, and not regretting the move :) Though, I get a SISEGV with the gallery app (which is trying to load some hundred of images) and was wondering if the contact app was to get a few improvements (importing from vcard, exporting, finding doubles, etc.) thanks
<tvoss> rap_hael, hey there, and welcome :)
<rap_hael> tvoss: thanks :)
<tvoss> rap_hael, you might want to check the open bugs for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app
<tvoss> renatu, boiko mind pointing rap_hael to the contacts app bug tracker?
<kenvandine> tvoss, rap_hael: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app
<tvoss> kenvandine, great thx
<rap_hael> thanks to you
<rap_hael> but well for the contact app, it's more improvements than bugs :)
<dobey> rap_hael: view requests for improvements as bugs as file them as such. if you can't do something, then the bug is "no way to do something"
<dobey> rap_hael: so "No way to import contacts from vCard" would be the bug (and i think it might exist already)
<pmcgowan> rap_hael, we do have vcard import but it just got some improvements in proposed
<pmcgowan> rap_hael, and merging contacts is planned soon
<rap_hael> dobey: thanks, well it reminds me of debian/ubuntu bugs I've opened :)
<rap_hael> pmcgowan: great
<dobey> rap_hael: well, this is still ubuntu :)
<rap_hael> dobey: sure, I'll check further for the gallery crash, maybe the mtp transfer got corrupted files (I really prefer mass storage over mtp)
<rap_hael> also is there a way to check the fs integrity ?
<tvoss> rap_hael, you hopefully never have to do that manually :)
<tvoss> rap_hael, there is a terminal app available from the store
<dobey> rap_hael: did you copy any gifs over?
<rap_hael> tvoss: using the terminal is not a manual way ? :
<rap_hael> :)
<rap_hael> dobey: there sure be some
<tvoss> rap_hael, you can run with sudo, your passwd is the pincode/passphrase you have set for the device
<tvoss> rap_hael, I meant to prefix with: however, if you really want to: :)
<rap_hael> tvoss: well it's not easy to find out with all the mounts :)
<rap_hael> but the keyboard is really well thought
<jgdx> kgunn, any way to disable the "you're phone is connected to an external monitor" and get mirroring?
<jgdx> lol, s/you're/your
<kgunn> jgdx: not readily
<kgunn> jgdx: i mean we can do mirroring, we're just not implemented like that currently
<kgunn> design decisions
<jgdx> kgunn, okay
<rap_hael> not exactly chan-related, but not so far :-) do you know any good cli tool (even gui) for managing mtp storage ? I'm using jmtpfs, but not so pleased about it
<dobey> not sure what you mean. nautilus works fine for me :)
<rap_hael> dobey: well I prefer tools in command line, you get better errors warnings, and i feel it less error prone :)
<rap_hael> time to sleep, thanks to all for your help
<muka> upgraded my mako yesterday, and usb tethering crashes the phone, well it shows loading screen.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<vandenoever> what's the best distro to start ubuntu phone development?
<dholbach> vandenoever: definitely Ubuntu
<dholbach> it's the easiest to install the SDK, do testing, etc
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/start/
<vandenoever> ok, going for 15.10
<slvn_> Hello,  I am looking for someone to try a .click package on his phone or tablet ..
<davidcalle> slvn_: hello, sure :)
<davidcalle> slvn_: what is it?
<slvn_> davidcalle, that would be great !
<slvn_> this is a game
<slvn_> and there was a bug
<slvn_> saved file disappeared after reboot
<slvn_> I have fixed it, and also implement a migration of all files
<slvn_> I have tested it as much as i could with popey's automatic testing, but I need a real case
<vandenoever> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ talks about starting ubuntu-sdk, but i think the executable is ubuntu-sdk-ide
<vandenoever> ah, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common was not installed by installing ubuntu-sdk
<vandenoever> does it matter what framework i use for writing apps?
<vandenoever> i chose 15.10 now
<davidcalle> vandenoever: there are two executables around, the new one is *-ide, but we are still transitioning (hence the doc is still about the legacy version)
<vandenoever> davidcalle: ok, so what's the best one to use?
<davidcalle> vandenoever: updated phones should have the latest frameworks, so using them is fine indeed
<vandenoever> the new one which starts from an icon somehow uses opengl in a way that it blocks all other windows
<vandenoever> it also does not minimize, the body of the development window stays visible
<davidcalle> vandenoever: oh? Interesting. I'm not experiencing this. zsombi any idea what's going on? ^
<vandenoever> davidcalle: it's not the entire window, just the welcome screen
<vandenoever> davidcalle: if i got to edit, it's fine
<vandenoever> the analyze pane is bad too, moving mouse over it causes huge flickering
<vandenoever> davidcalle: this is when running in virtualbox with 3d accell enabled
<vandenoever> without 3d accel the desktop is slower, but the qtcreator window looks fine
<vandenoever> is bzr still recommended version control?
<davidcalle> vandenoever:
<davidcalle> Oops
<davidcalle> vandenoever: yes it is, I don't use it in vbox though, can't really help on this front
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bake Cookies Day! 🍪
<vandenoever> 'import Ubuntu.Components 1.1' is underlined red in the editor
<vandenoever> i can run demo app on the device though
<Saviq> oSoMoN, hey, are you aware of a dependency issue in proposed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14087111/ ?
<dpm> sil2100, hi. On the question of channels available, what's the current way of getting the list of channels? Running 'system-image-cli --list-channels' on the desktop results in "Configuration directory not found", and on my krillin (stable) in "Exception occured during channel search"
<oSoMoN> Saviq, yes, that’s https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1527544 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "liboxideqt-qmlplugin 1.11.3-0ubuntu1 in xenial-proposed not installable" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> oSoMoN, great, thanks
<sil2100> dpm: hey! Use ubuntu-device-flash for that
<sil2100> dpm: e.g. ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=krillin
<JackH> any news on when we get things like whatsapp or viber for this phone?
<dpm> sil2100, ok, thanks! Jumping otp right now, but will look at it later
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: you say 5.5 is in proposed? it's not, no? i don't have proposed and i have 5.5
<dpm> JackH, no news, but in the meantime you can use whatsapp using the webapp on the store, although you'll need another Android/iphone to do the one-off sign up
<JackH> damn, its the last thing keeping me from a full switch and never looking back
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, no, the issue is that the version of oxide-qt in proposed wasn’t built against qt 5.5
<oSoMoN> (which at the time was in proposed, not release)
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: ah, ok misunderstood, sorry :)
<sil2100> dpm: no worries ;) I modified the channel page btw. and actually removed mention of the devel channel from the chart - those should never been listed there actually, we should never recommended using those for anything
<sil2100> s/chart/table
<dpm> sil2100, what is/are the recommended channel(s) to get agps working on a mako?
<morphis> Laney: ping
<sil2100> dpm: currently it's ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en, but I don't want to mention it in any official docs as this channel is not properly maintained
<sil2100> dpm: I wanted to migrate it to a properly maintained channel but then slangasek recommended to do it more properly, so package the agps stuff as click
<sil2100> Didn't have time to start that yet...
<dpm> sil2100, ok, thanks for the info. Just so I understand it, when you say "not properly maintained", you mean this referring to mako only and because there are no regular promotions?
<Mirv> jhodapp: it looks like you should get the https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/138927 fixed before the next two commits go in. the https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/142109/ would be now approved for merging but it depends on the former which has a change request from Yoann.
<sil2100> dpm: there are regular promotions, but the custom tarball that has the AGPS had no maintainer, so it wasn't updated in a long long while
<sil2100> dpm: actually, maybe I'll just update the custom tarball today and start taking care of the click approach later
<Mirv> jhodapp: I'm just checking what kind of patches I could cherry-pick that apply. I told Thomas I can help with at least xenial qtmultimedia packaging by cherry-picking patches from upstream in order.
<dpm> sil2100, ok, great, thanks for the info. What I also take from the conversation is that a) the diagram needs updating and b) the stable and devel channels are independent from each other. Would this look ok to you for a diagram update? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14087459/
<sil2100> dpm: looks ok, not sure if it's needed as the diagram was purely informational about how 'promotions' from one channel to the other work - and I'm a bit weary to include an explicit one about devel
<sil2100> I would like to have as least devel in official docs as possible
<sil2100> As it's by no means anything that we would like any normal user to touch
<sil2100> Currently 'devel' is more like something for ubuntu core developers, people that need to make sure that latest development release (xenial right now) still works on the touch stack
<sil2100> There's absolutely no QA on that, there's not even any development focus there, so my dream is for anyone non-dev to just forget devel/devel-proposed exist ;)
<dpm> sil2100, right, but the site is for developers, and they will find out in any case. My concern is that there is only a subset of people that know how it all works, instead of it being documented, they'll get confused. In fact, I created the original diagram on the page and I just realised it's no longer how we do it exactly
<dpm> alternatively, we can just put a big fat warning with what you've just said, but I wouldn't just ignore them from the page
<sil2100> dpm: yes, but the fact is that non-developers also use this page and this is a fact... and from experience we know that normal users sometimes like to think: "oh, devel, this sounds like the latest development stuff, I want to be up-to-date!"
<dpm> that's why I think we need to explain it clearly :)
<sil2100> dpm: this is why devel is still on the page in the details, but I wouldn't want including it in the diagrams since those are visible instantly, everyone looks at pictures as the first thing ;D
<sil2100> dpm: in text it's explained clearly:
<sil2100> "Devel images are generally the least tested and therefore most risky to use. Those images are considered development images, meaning based on the latest Ubuntu series and meant only for system developers to be able to do development - there is no guarantee of phone features working." <- but that's just text, so people can miss that
<dpm> (otp, brb)
<muka> 2 days ago I upgraded my phone, mako stable, and now usb tether connection crashes my phone. The load screen shows. Anyone with same bug?
<sil2100> dpm: I also included a guideline which channel to use now in most cases: "Generally whenever you want to test Ubuntu Touch on your phone, we recommend using one of the ubuntu-touch/stable/* channels."
<Mirv> sil2100: dpm: I think the main problem is that people tend to think of "devel" in traditional distro terms. traditionally stable distro releases do not get all the new features, while stable phone images practically do get all the new features. so it's a very different mindset that's hard to alter.
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, that was my concern
<dpm> folks don't realise they are unrelated
<sil2100> dpm, Mirv: as I mentioned above, the page explains how this looks like in our case
<sil2100> I'm not thinking about avoiding mentioning about devel on the channel page, I just don't feel good about including anything devel in the promotion diagram - we know how the human brain works, you look at pictures first before reading the text
<sil2100> That's my only concern ;)
<sil2100> I don't want to put any additional 'devel' confusion
<muka> Looks like 'android-gadget-service enable rndis' crashes the phone.
<sil2100> dpm: there was also a proposition to modify ubuntu-device-flash to print out a big warning when you try to flash devel images ;)
<dpm> sil2100, ok, back, sorry. Sure, let's put only the stable diagram there. But so that I understand it myself, what's the actual purpose of the devel set of channels? Are they used at all? Are we in the process of deprecating them?
<sil2100> dpm: we still use them since we have to use them, they're always based on the latest ubuntu series so we need to have them so that core developers can test if their projects are still working
<sil2100> dpm: we promote from devel-proposed every now-and-then when QA checks the images and confirms that the images boot, shell starts, apps start and adb is accessible
<sil2100> dpm: so as you see, this quality level is not really something we want to explicitly advertise ;D
<sil2100> dpm: devel* channels are useful since it's a good place to test things when we prepare for a base-line switch, when we decide that we want to change the stable images from vivid to the next series
<dpm> sil2100, ok, that's actually really useful info, I wasn't even aware myself. Let me have a go at updating the stable diagram (without the devel channels)
<sil2100> dpm: thanks! :)
<sil2100> Yeah, we had a discussion about the devel channel purpose recently
<jhodapp> Mirv, sounds good
<jhodapp> I'll look into the status of these
<dpm> sil2100, ok, updated the page with a new diagram and added a few notes: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels let me know what you think!
<dpm> davidcalle, ^
<sil2100> dpm: oh my! Looks much better now :)
<sil2100> I like those 'Note' windows too!
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<davidcalle> dpm: Looking great!
<lama_> can i install ubuntu touch on a nexus 5x
<sad> hi
<lama_> hi
<sad> i am sad
<lama_> i c that
<sad> i lose all off my sd caRD INFO
<sad> i was try to install ubuntu on my tab
<thecoder> that sucks
<sad> hi
<sad> can you help me to install ubuntu on my android tab ?
<thecoder> no i have never done it
<sad> -_- thx
<thecoder> sorry
<ogra_> if your device isnt yet supported you need to build the androind container for your device from source ... with the right modifications
<ogra_> this is a pretty advanced task though
<thecoder> ogra_ do you know when the new phones will be out?
<ogra_> (you need to know a lot about both systems, android and ubuntu, to make this work proper)
<davmor2> thecoder: oh before Christmas 2016
<thecoder> thanks
<ogra_> thecoder, nope, no idea
<sad> i am folowing the ubuntu forum advice stip by stip but it's not work
<davmor2> thecoder: Canonical doesn't actually know, it is up to the vendor to announce it so any time next year basically might be early might be late, might be in the middle
<ogra_> sad, you mean about porting to a new device ?
<sad> yes orga
<ogra_> what forum would that be ?
<sad> it's hanging on this stip : sudo fastboot oem unlock
<sad> after that i did enter my password but it's hanging
<k1l_> sad: what device is it? does it support bootloader unlock at all?
<k1l_> and yes, unlocking the bootloader will wipe all  data.
<sad> i don't know but my device is samsung tab3
<sad> is it possible to install ubuntu for samsung tab3 ?
<sad> ?
<sad> the last message from my terminal " < waiting for device > "
<sad> it's still waiting
<sad> :('
<k1l_> sad: i cant find a working ubuntu touch port for one of the samsung tab 3. so you need to port it yourself. but this is a advanced users task and not a beginners task.
<sad> give me links for that i will read it  ?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dobey> it's in the topic
<k1l_> and it seems your bootloader needs some special treatment, too.
<sad> thx i will read it now
<davmor2> awwww dobey you still think people read the topic on irc that so sweet ;)
<dobey> davmor2: no, i just say RTFT ;)
<davmor2> dobey: hahaha
<onla> anyone know where I can get ubuntu phone in finland and what options are there and how much they cost? and is there something new coming that I could wait for instead
<davmor2> onla: http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html I think Mirv got one sent to him and he is in that part of the world iirc
<onla> hm that link redirects to their front page
<davmor2> onla: just got through to devices smartphones ubuntu
<onla> in the products - smartphones, there is no subcat called ubuntu http://www.bq.com/uk/smartphones
<dobey> i guess they aren't selling the e5 or e4.5 any more?
<dobey> http://www.bq.com/es/smartphones has them though
<onla> why would they not sell it, buggy?
<dobey> out of stock maybe
<dobey> seems they still have them on the spanish page, just not the uk page
<k1l_> i saw ubuntu-touch devices in a german electronics supermarket. but they will not sell it on the webpage from bq to germany.
<Mirv> onla: dobey: seems like there's "Worldwide/English" section of their site nowadays and there's Ubuntu https://store.bq.com/en/
<k1l_> i dont understand that sort of selling strategy.
<Mirv> onla: and there you can select Finland on the order link. I'll update the ubuntu-fi.org wiki links if you went from there to the site
<Mirv> davmor2: I now suspect there are a lot of broken/obsolete links around thanks to the Bq site renewal
<davmor2> Mirv: possibly
<davmor2> Mirv: don't have time to look though
<onla> would web browser launch slower or faster in same phone when other has ubuntu and other has android?
<davmor2> onla: hard to say they would not be the same browser
<ogra_> or even the same services running
<dobey> davmor2: they are fairly close to the same though. same engine and all.
<dobey> in my experience, on my nexus 5, the browser initial start-up speed is about the same on both ubuntu and android
<davmor2> onla: it would be like saying these apples and oranges are fruit right do they taste the same
<Mirv> onla: so, direct purchase links E4.5 https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5-fr/ and E5 https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5/
<dobey> there is no significant difference in startup speed of the browser, between the two
<dobey> davmor2: it's more like comparing oranges and mandarins, perhaps
<dobey> davmor2: or lemon and lime (which have same basic shape, but color and internals are a bit different)
<onla> ok
<davmor2> dobey: that one I could go with more
<vthompson> ahayzen, popey, music and weather meeting?
<davmor2> vthompson: I think popey is on holiday already and ahayzen is probably watching star wars or something ;)
<ogra_> "music and weather meeting" ... is that where they do rain dances ?
<vthompson> davmor2: Ah, good point. I should be watching star wars :)
<vthompson> ogra_: Only as we recite bug reports
<ogra_> heh
<kowak> anyone solve no calling sound in ported devices?
<davmor2> kowak: have you tried changing the ringtone in system setting it might be that the default is missing from your build, just trying to rule out the obvious first, other than that I have no clue sorry
<ogra_> hmm, is there any way to forward an SMS ?
 * ogra_ cant find one 
<vishnudev> hi which channel I can ask doubts about application development?
<ogra_> try #ubuntu-app-devel
<pmcgowan> ogra_, no I think we need that, need to copy and paste
<ogra_> pmcgowan, thanks ...
<grepo> Hello, do someone have idea where the SMS threads are read from? I have undeletable thread with no messages in my Messages application.
<pmcgowan> grepo, its in /home/phablet/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<pmcgowan> you may also want to file a bug against address-book
<pmcgowan> sorry messaging-app
<grepo> I already looked into this file but did not get idea what table it is.
<pmcgowan> grepo, i think tis called texts, let me look
<pmcgowan> grepo, threads and text__events, I use sqlitebrowser
<pmcgowan> grepo, if youc an see whats wrong with the entry please make a bug
<grepo> I already inspected text_events. It is not there. There are only regular messages. Not the empty thread.
<pmcgowan> maybe its not really empty but corrupted somehow
<pmcgowan> thats where they come from though
<grepo> Aaah, probably threads table
<grepo> Uhm, there is a line over there:  accountname|number|0|||0|0
<grepo> Is it safe to delete the line?
<pmcgowan> grepo, I would make a backup of that file, then try to delete it
<grepo> Thanks, that was it.
<pmcgowan> grepo, great
<pmcgowan> grepo, any idea how it got there?
<pmcgowan> did you delete a contact or anything?
<grepo> Unfortunately no.
<pmcgowan> ok
<grepo> I did something when creating contact.
<grepo> Probably clicked to create a message for the contact and then closed messages application. But I am not sure.
<pmcgowan> ok
<grepo> I realized I have undeletable empty thread after several days.
<grepo> Strange, that it is not possible to delete empty thread.
<grepo> Previously I tried to fix it by deleting the contact, but I was not able to delete the contact as well.
<pmcgowan> yeah I am adding a bug in case we can repor it
<grepo> I finally managed to delete it by deleting in owncloud and syncing, but the thread did not disappear. Only displayed as number, not name.
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1527738
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1527738 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Empty thread which could not be deleted" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> bfiller, fyi we aren't quite sure how it got there ^
<grepo> Thanks for reporting.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: from address book, open a contact, then press the text bubble, once you get to the messaging-app, press cancel/back. that used to create a entry on the main page you couldn't delete
<kowak> how to fix this? W/msm8974_platform( 3071): 24bit not enable, no need to check for backend change
<kowak> E/ACDB-LOADER( 3071): ACDB -> Not correctly initialized!
<dobey> grepo: what device/image are you actually on?
<grepo> dobey:  bq aquaris e4.5 ota-8.5
<dobey> ok
<raph_ael> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-19
<kowak> why ubuntu touch Vivid dont work smooth with snapdragon 200 dual core?
<k1l> i had some proper battery loss with ota8. seems like its gone with ota8.5
<jgdx> +1
<mcphail> k1l: +2
<kowak> I can use the audioflinger instead of pulseaudio?
<kowak> with pulseaudio'm having problems with call audio
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Is your phone Qualcomm-based?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: yes. snapdragon 200 msm8610
<peat-psuwit> kowak: try my solution: https://github.com/peat-psuwit/pulseaudio-droid-card-parameters-setter
<peat-psuwit> kowak: first, install this version of Pulseaudio-module-droid: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7NYsRojU4adeDlYeXVLMkRIM0k
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i will try thanks
<peat-psuwit> Does Ubuntu touch have any support for physical or virtual (below screen) button?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: my Android-frameworks-av-libmedia seems already patched
<peat-psuwit> kowak: what's the message on the terminal?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: the repository I used already have your patch https://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF/android_frameworks_av/commit/208c805888af761797dfeb5029b9ab0ac07729df
<peat-psuwit> kowak: OK. Then, to try this, make device writable, install Pulseaudio-module-droid above (use --force if needed), reboot, and then run card_parameters_setter
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i got this error E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/0/pulse): Permission denied | and no sound
<peat-psuwit> kowak: where did you get that error?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: using pulseaudio --system , when use card_parameters_setter terminal seems freeze
<peat-psuwit> kowak: why do you use that?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: because i got this No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon. using pacmd update-sink-proplist 0
<peat-psuwit> kowak: That's after the reboot?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: yes
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Run "tail .cache/upstart/pulseaudio.log" and give me the output.
<kowak> peat-psuwit: tail: cannot open ‘.cache/upstart/pulseaudio.log’ for reading: No such file or directory
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "ls /var/crash/"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.crash
<kowak> _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.upload
<kowak> _usr_bin_mtp-server.32011.uploaded
<kowak> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.32011.crash
<kowak> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.32011.upload
<kowak> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.32011.uploaded
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "status pulseaudio"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: pulseaudio stop/waiting
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "start pulseaudio"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: pulseaudio start/running, process 8244
<peat-psuwit> kowak: now try running the script and make call. note that
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Note that the script won't print any message.
<kowak> peat-psuwit: script print this on call root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet# ./card_parameters_setter
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Ok ok, enough.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running
<peat-psuwit> kowak: I see why now. Run the script as phablet user
<kowak> peat-psuwit: Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/0/pulse): Permission denied
<kowak> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<peat-psuwit> kowak: How do you get the root shell in the first place?
<kowak> unsecure adbd binary
<kowak> peat-psuwit: unsecure  adbd to start on boot
<peat-psuwit> kowak: try "su - phablet". your prompt should change to "phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: and now?
<peat-psuwit> kowak: run the script again
<kowak> peat-psuwit: no call sound and no other sound
<kowak> peat-psuwit: script don't print any output
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "start pulseaudio"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: start: Job is already running: pulseaudio
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "restart pulseaudio"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: pulseaudio start/running, process 12585
<peat-psuwit> kowak: try running the script and make call.
<kowak> peat-psuwit: no sound
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "tail ~/.cache/upstart/pulseaudio.log"
<kowak> peat-psuwit: tail: cannot open ‘/home/phablet/.cache/upstart/pulseaudio.log’ for reading: No such file or directory
<peat-psuwit> kowak: "pactl list" (put output on pastebin, it's long)
<kowak> peat-psuwit: http://pastebin.com/zvsnd3n3
<kowak> peat-psuwit: note the phone is running ubuntu touch 14.10
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Ok. So this seems to be the problem. This pulseaudio binary is built on 15.04.
<peat-psuwit> kowak: how do you install that version?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i installed using rootstock
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i installed 14.10 because 15.04 and up have a UI lag
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Currently everyone's focus is on 15.04. 14.10 is not supported anymore.
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i can install 15.04 but the lag make device unstable
<peat-psuwit> kowak: That's strange.
<kowak> peat-psuwit: much strange, 14.10 runs smooth and 15.04 runs lag and touch delay
<kowak> peat-psuwit: do you used any patch for graphics?
<peat-psuwit> kowak: I use caf-new variant of hardware/qcom/{media,display} from CM (with a bit of change in makefile)
<kowak> peat-psuwit: Hmm i think is it, i'm using defaut media,display variant
<peat-psuwit> kowak: I recommend using my fork, which is patched already: https://github.com/peat-psuwit/ubuntu-phone_hardware_qcom_media-caf-new https://github.com/peat-psuwit/ubuntu-phone_hardware_qcom_display-caf-new
<peat-psuwit> kowak: also, take this: https://github.com/peat-psuwit/ubuntu-phone_build patched with CM specific build system
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i will make this changes and make a new build thanks for all
<peat-psuwit> kowak: You're welcome. :)
<kowak> peat-psuwit: i got this error hardware/qcom/display-caf-new/liboverlay/mdpWrapper.h:72:36: error: 'mdp_overlay_list' has not been declared
<kowak> hardware/qcom/display-caf-new/liboverlay/mdpWrapper.h:180:43: error: 'mdp_overlay_list' has not been declared
<kowak> hardware/qcom/display-caf-new/liboverlay/mdpWrapper.h: In function 'bool overlay::mdp_wrapper::validateAndSet(const int&, int&)':
<kowak> hardware/qcom/display-caf-new/liboverlay/mdpWrapper.h:182:19: error: 'MSMFB_OVERLAY_PREPARE' was not declared in this scope
<peat-psuwit> kowak: put content of include/linux/msm_mdp.h in Linux tree to pastebin
<kowak> peat-psuwit: http://pastebin.com/txPuAzaV
<peat-psuwit> kowak: your file seems to be different from mine. What device is it, exactly?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: Motorola Moto-E 2014
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Can you give me a codename?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: condor
<peat-psuwit> kowak: Where did you get your initial device tree?
<kowak> peat-psuwit: https://github.com/percy-g2/android_device_motorola_condor/tree/cm-11.0
<peat-psuwit> kowak: You seems not to need caf-new variant. So, this is probably not the cause for the lag.
<Guest56804> Guys, I tried to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. Followed all instructions, however, at the end of all process, my nexus gets to the download mode and/or says that I must connect my nexus to a PC do recovery it.
<Guest56804> Any suggestion on where I can be doing wrong?
<Guest56804>  Guys, I tried to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. Followed all instructions, however, at the end of all process, my nexus gets to the download mode and/or says that I must connect my nexus to a PC do recovery it. Any suggestion on where I can be doing wrong?
<dobey> you were too impatient
<muka> my usb tether stoped working after last update. Anyone with same problem. It looks like android-gadget-service crashes phone. Anyone has same problem?
<mvdd> Exit
<DougReeder_> I see the directions for installing Ubuntu Touch at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ require Ubuntu Desktop. Are there alternate directions using a Mac?
<DougReeder_> Are the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install/OSX still valid?
<DougReeder_> I have the android tools installed.
<kowak> anyone know about this? W/msm8974_platform( 2878): 24bit not enable, no need to check for backend change
<kowak> D/hardware_info( 2878): hw_info_append_hw_type : device_name = voice-handset
<kowak> E/ACDB-LOADER( 2878): ACDB -> Not correctly initialized!
<kowak> I/audio_hw_primary( 2878): select_devices: exit
<DougReeder_> If I'm not developing new software for ubuntu, can I do without the Go language runtime?
<DougReeder_> This link redirects to the main installation page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation  Is there a new manual installationnpage?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-20
<RaamizH> I'm trying to build a port for a new device, I'm installing all the things I require. when I enter the command <phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet> I get this error <ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:/home/USERNAME/phablet is not empty and not using -c> Can anyone offer any help?
<RaamizH> I managed to fix it, hopefully
<Blekpug> What is already installed as an address book ?
<SebVillemot> Hi. Since OTA-8, the dialer-app GUI freezes after I dial a number (I have to minimize then maximize it to hang up). Not fixed in OTA-8.5. Any idea?
<JanC> minimize?
<JanC> also, I haven't seen that on my bq 4.5
<SebVillemot> by minimize I mean wiping to the top
<SebVillemot> the the top bar becomes green and I can reopen the app
<SebVillemot> and I have a BQ 4.5
<SebVillemot> so the call goes on, but it's a pain to hang up
<SebVillemot> I can't find any bug report corresponding to this, but maybe am I searching at the wrong place
<teve> I'd the same problem yesterday, E5 and rc201
<SebVillemot> looks like I fixed it by deleting ~/.config/com.ubuntu.dialer-app/
<onla> is it possible to install ubuntu on honor 4x
<onla> would it support everything
<popey> !devices | onla
<ubot5> onla: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<RTE68> hey there
<ALIBALI> CAN I INSTALL UBUNTU TOUCH ON SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 3
<ALIBALI> ANY ONE HERE
<RTE68> I'd like to be at ease about something. My Aquaris E5 (Ubuntu edition) is particularly slow, specially when starting up applications. Is this a weak hardware issue, or the OS development not being performance-focused yet? I'd be glad if it was the second, because this could be the perfect mobile OS and development target for me
<RTE68> ALIBALI, I don't know sorry
<ALIBALI> IS TEHER ANY  SITE WEB WERE I CAN SEARCH THE INFORMATIONS
<k1l_> ALIBALI: i have not seen a working port. so you could start making one. but that is not a beginners task. its difficult
<howefield_afk> !devices | ALIBALI
<ubot5> ALIBALI: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ALIBALI> UBOT5 THANKS DOES ANY DEVICE SAMSUNG GALAXY ?? COMPATIBLE WITH TAB 3
<ubot5> ALIBALI: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RTE68> Could someone tell me about the performance situation of Ubuntu Touch? Is this a problem that's not being tackled yet, or the E5 hardware at fault? The camera takes several seconds to boot, for instance. I find this not ideal.
<RTE68> Also, is there a place where developers from outside the community can contribute to sorting out bugs and stuff?
<ALIBALI> I KNOW DON'T WORRY , IF YOU ARE HERE FOR LEARNING NEW THINGS AS ME :-)
<howefield_afk> RTE68: have you been to this page ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<RTE68> howefield_afk, I hadn't thanks
<RTE68> However, why is performance so bad across the board? From input lag and scroll stuttering to application boot times (6 to 7 seconds to get the camera working, or more than 4 seconds to get the contacts list to show up, for instance). Where is the bottleneck?
<RTE68> Surely if Java-based Android can manage comfortable reponse times, this is something that hasn't still been considered a priority on this C++ based platform, right?
<howefield_afk> well I am simply a user, and as far as I am concerned the software is still young and has been been continually improved and will contiue to be so. How many developers do you think work on Android ? I don't know the answer to that but I'd guess it is orders of magnitude more than work on Ubuntu Touch, so if you are here to help, I'm sure you will be welcomed with open arms. :)
<RTE68> howefield, yeah, the ecosystem is stil really young
<howefield> it is, and of course the hardware itself is adequate but far from stellar.
<dobey> ugh caps lock
<Mdm_> any dev there
<Mdm_> can't able to complete sources Completed 50 Gb Downloads but it still Stuck at 93%
<Mdm_> :(
<Clubuntu> ciao a tuttiù
<Clubuntu> qualcuno ha provato a collegare il meizu mx4 al televisore
<Clubuntu> o ad un monitor esterno
<k1l_> Clubuntu: you might have better chances in english in this channel
<Clubuntu> someone has tried to connect to the TV meizu MX4 or to an external monitor
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: what kind of connection would you use for that?
<Clubuntu> MicroUsb - HDMI
<Clubuntu> you want me to load a picture?
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: no, it's ok, i did not realize they existed
<Clubuntu> It exists but does not work
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: i think there is software support required
<Clubuntu> I also tried to usb scart
<Clubuntu> What can I try
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: does that cable work with other devices to connect to the tv?
<vandenoever> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-Definition_Link#Standard_Micro-USB-to-HDMI_adapter_.28five-pin.29
<vandenoever> screen and device must support MHL
<Clubuntu> a friend of mine he said he tried to connect his note 3 and it works
<Clubuntu> the meizu MX4 ubuntu supports mhl?
<vandenoever> no: http://gadgets.ndtv.com/meizu-mx5-2749-vs-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-2737
<howefield> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16675.html
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: i think there are not many phones that support mhl
<Clubuntu> ma con l'aggiornamento ota 8 era previsto il supporto a monitor esterni
<Clubuntu> but with the update ota 8 was expected to support external monitors
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: but not on meize, which misses hardware for mhl
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: i guess some chipset support is needed
<Clubuntu> then with meizu you will not be convergence?
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16147.html
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: it's not clear if the required chip is present
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: was you friends Note 3 running ubuntu touch?
<Clubuntu> No Android
<vandenoever> widi is not widespread either, popular site lists 6 tvs with widi out of  1015
<Clubuntu> so you can still connect to any monitor
<vandenoever> Clubuntu: there is a branch for adding miracast support: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/miracast-support
<k1l_> does the meizu support mhl/hdmi connect at all?
<k1l_> i thought no bq nor meizu supports that. only the nexus4
<Clubuntu> we hope we can do sooner or later
<k1l_> imho the hardware doesnt support it.
<vandenoever> k1l_: howefield pasted a link that says as much indeed
<vandenoever> k1l_: does confluence work on nexus 4?
<k1l_> convergence? yes, the nexus4 is the development device so far. but i dont have the proper cables yet.
<Clubuntu> thanks a lot
<Walex2> I quite like Touch, but it is a bit incomplete yet: on my Acquaris GPS worked only briefly a few updates ago...
<kowak> i tried to switch /hardware/qcom/display and media to display-caf-new media-caf-new but i got a blank display on device anyone know about this issue?
<hester> exit
<hester> whoops, sorry
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-19
<Acou_Bass> so it seems that none of my scopes at all are able to access location services on my phone (the indicator flashes white though)
<Kiryat8_> Alarm did not sound again this morning. Nexus4-bq-aquaris.
<rbasak> Anyone else seeing a battery life regression with the latest OTA?
<mardy> oSoMoN: hi! This is a bit convoluted, but could not think of a better solution: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/qml-path/+merge/313535
<oSoMoN> mardy, I’ll take a look later, thanks
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> port ubuntu touch for moto g its very hard ?
<dobey> it's not trivial. have you ever done any sort of android porting work before?
<horuxan> dobey, yes
<horuxan> sailfish os
<dobey> horuxan: the porting guide is linked in /topic
<dobey> horuxan: you should be able to reasonably follow it i guess
<horuxan> ./topic
<horuxan> :S
<rbasak> Anyone else seeing a battery life regression with the latest OTA?
<dobey> rbasak: i've seen a couple mentions of the possibility. not sure if there's a bug about it yet
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ you know?
<rbasak> I wish there were a tool telling me what process is responsible.
<rbasak> I did have a thing that captured a process listing every ten minutes or something, so one might be able to infer things from process CPU times. I might have to fire it up again :-/
<pmcgowan> rbasak, which device?
<rbasak> Aquaris 4.5
<pmcgowan> hmm not a known issue to me
<pmcgowan> mako had some issues after 13
<dobey> rbasak: powertop maybe?
<rbasak> I'm really sure what to file apart from "it drains battery now". Any other diagnostics I can do?
<dobey> though i guess it needs root :-/
<pmcgowan> rbasak, I would first check syslog to see if it is really suspending
<rbasak> I have ssh enabled so I can get root easily enough.
<dobey> rbasak: syslog should have... what he said
<dobey> rbasak: does the phone get hot?
<rbasak> Not that I've noticed.
<dobey> rbasak: probably not something eating CPU then. more likely it's something holding the wakelock and keeping the device from suspending
<rbasak> I don't think it's pegged at 100% CPU or anything.
<dobey> so yeah, syslog/dmesg would be good place to start looking
<dobey> powertop and process listings probably won't tell you anything especially useful
<rbasak> syslog suggests it is suspending right now. I had left it plugged in all day as I need it this evening (and it'd have mostly drained otherwise). I only just unplugged it.
<rbasak> Thank you for the help. I'll keep an eye on syslog.
<pmcgowan> rbasak, there is a neat tool called suspend-blocker which will parse syslog and give you a report
<pmcgowan> https://github.com/ColinIanKing/suspend-blocker
<rbasak> Neat. Thanks!
<jgdx> mardy, ping
<jgdx> mardy, mind me fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1651183 ? Is that USS plugin used elsewhere or in USS only?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651183 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "USS plugin assumes normal pageStack" [Undecided,New]
<horuxan> dobey, git init cyanogenmod ?
<horuxan> and compile ?
<dobey> horuxan: i don't know. i've never done porting or really build android or cyanogenmod
<_javier4_> Hello. I'm facing a blocking problem with my UT porting. Screen gets stuck at ubuntu loading animation (text with dots moving). It seems a Mir issue, but the only meaningful message I get is
<_javier4_> ERROR: QMirServer - Mir failed to start
<_javier4_> from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<_javier4_> Not too much explanatory. I link the whole log
<_javier4_> http://pastebin.com/3fA2sUKW
<horuxan> hello
<horuxan> one people have idea to start commands for port ubuntuos for moto g ?
<horuxan> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-20
<salim> Is anyone working on a swype keyboard for Ubuntu touch?
<jgdx> mardy, ping
<mardy> jgdx: hi!
<jgdx> mardy, hey, is this [1] something you can fix quickly, or do you want me to do it? [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1651183
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651183 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "USS plugin assumes normal pageStack" [Undecided,New]
 * mardy looks
<mardy> jgdx: what's the timeframe? :-)
<jgdx> mardy, before eod :)
<mardy> jgdx: I never used the APL, but if some other USS plugin has already been ported, I think I can do it quickly
<jgdx> mardy, okay, if you, you can just point me in the direction and I'll make it happen. It's just that I'm not too familiar with the thing
<jgdx> "if you can't"
<mardy> jgdx: let me have a try :-)
<mardy> jgdx: are other USS plugins already ported?
<jgdx> mardy, all of them (I hope)
<mardy> jgdx: excellent, I'll let you know soon
<jgdx> mardy, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apl/+merge/313243 and silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288
<jgdx> needs to be an atomic migration due to the api breakage
<mardy> jgdx: thanks!
<jgdx> mardy, thank you :)
<mardy> jgdx: all is working fine, but I get a red rectangle around the title of the subpages; did you meet the same issue as well?
<jgdx> mardy, yeah, it's the sdk guys's way of saying you're using the deprecated header
<mardy> jgdx: oh, then I guess I'll update that, too
<jgdx> mardy, if you look at ItemPage.qml in my branch, you can see how I fixed it. header: PageHeader { }
<jgdx> mardy, and you need to set a flickable, seems that's not optional anymore
<mardy> jgdx: would you please review (and add to your silo): https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/apl-1651183/+merge/313611
<jgdx> mardy, will do, thanks
<jgdx> dednick, hey, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/apl/+merge/313432?
<dednick> jgdx: suire
<jgdx> dednick, thx
<dednick> jgdx: what's APL?
<jgdx> dednick, adaptive page layout
<jgdx> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.6/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> no have in https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/
<horuxan> motorola titan
<horuxan> how to port ?
<horuxan> please
<horuxan> and thanks
<horuxan> hello !?
<k1l_> horuxan: if there is no port for your device already you can read the porting guide in the topic. but this needs some advanced knowledge (and i cant help you).
<horuxan> k1l_, one question
<horuxan> have aosp 5.1 for titan
<horuxan> and ubuntu touch use 4.4.2
<horuxan> have problems ?
<horuxan> on lunch ?
<horuxan> list titan for compile ?
<horuxan> thanks ..
<k1l_> iirc yes. but i dont know what the actual android base is for ubuntu touch.
<dobey> some devices are 5.x but most are 4.4
<dobey> i think turbo and freiza/cooler are 5.1
<dobey> ubports also has 5.1 "working" on a couple devices iirc
<dobey> probably best to talk to ubports people
<dobey> but 5.1 should be usable
<horuxan> dobey, 5.1 ok ?
<horuxan> no problems ?
<horuxan> and, arm ?
<dobey> i can't say. every device is different
<horuxan> only arm
<horuxan> ?
<dobey> do the port and find out what problems there are
<dobey> it's the only way to know if there are problems or not
<horuxan> you help me on process ?
<horuxan> "//
<horuxan> generic arm ?
<horuxan> run ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-21
<brunch875> Heya! I have recently started from an ugly bug on rc-proposed: if I turn the bluetooth keyboard on and mash the keys to connect it to my krillin utouch, the phone freezes completely. At that point I sys-rq B to reboot it
<brunch875> s/started/suffered
<brunch875> oops, happened again
<haydenyoung> Hello, is anybody online?
<brunch875> haydenyoung: yes, semi-idle all the time
<haydenyoung> Oh
<haydenyoung> Can you help?
<brunch875> if my knowledge allows me, yes
<haydenyoung> I am looking for a pre-compiled version of Ubuntu Touch that I can flash via Heimdall or Odin. A.K.A. I need a .tar.gz flash image for Samsung S4.
<brunch875> I would take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<brunch875> maybe you can find something there
<haydenyoung> I did, the GT-I9505 model doesn't show up...
<brunch875> then it sounds not to be supported...
<brunch875> hioefully someone gets to it ;) ;)
<haydenyoung> Yeah, hopefully...
<matv1> haydenyoung are you aware of ubports.com ?
<haydenyoung> Matv1, I can't say that I am...
<matv1> well running ubuntu on a S4 will probably require some porting effort
<matv1> ubports.com is the most likely place to get some traction for that
<haydenyoung> Oh okay.
<haydenyoung> I downloaded CM10 for it, but I'm not sure what that is...
<brunch875> cyanogenmod is an android alternative
<LehKeda> hey
<LehKeda> what is the required kernel version to get ubuntu-touch working ?
<dobey> most of the phone images are based on android 4.4 which uses kernel 3.4
<LehKeda> we have ported android 7 to my device and it uses kernel 3.0.101
<LehKeda> so should I assume that ubuntu-touch won't work on my phone ?
<dobey> if you can't use the stock 4.4 or 5.1 kernel, then it would proabably be difficult to port; i don't know what exact issues you might run into
<LehKeda> when I use chroot it tells me that kernel is too old then the phone turn off
<RAJU> HI
<RAJU> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU TOUCH IN SAMSUNG P3100
<RAJU> BUT THERE ARE MANY DEFAULT ACCOUNT CREATED
<RAJU> WHAT IS THE PASSWORD
<RAJU> ?
<RAJU> HELP
<RAJU> JOIN
<dobey> !patience
<ubot5`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dobey> also can turn off caps lock please? :)
<dobey> i'm not sure what you mean by many default accounts. there is only one default account
<RAJU> sir i have installed ubuntu touch in galaxy p3100
<dobey> you made a port?
<RAJU> yes
<dobey> or you installed the existing port that's 3 years old?
<RAJU> but many default user are preinstalled like Lois Mcqueen,toomas vilms...etc
<RAJU> yes
<dobey> what do you mean by accounts? people in Contacts?
<RAJU> user account
<RAJU> only access guest login
<dobey> ok i don't know what you installed, but it's not a supported ubuntu device build; there are no such users by default on ubuntu
<RAJU> means i have ported to from android to ubuntu touch
<RAJU> but many account already inbuilt
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100 suggests whom to contact for support, with a couple of links to XDA forum threads
<RAJU> how can i create new user account in ubuntu touch
<RAJU> please help me
<RAJU> Mr dobey ji, r u there?
<dobey> generally speaking, you cannot. the device you're using has no official image builds, and it seems you've found something very old, and which is not the stock ubuntu preinstalled system for phones/tablets.
<dobey> all i can say is you need to re-flash
<RAJU> ok
<RAJU> but give the link to download stock for p3100
<dobey> i don't have it.
<dobey> like i said, your device is not officially supported.
<RAJU> ok
<dobey> i'd suggest you go to the XDA forum threads linked in the URL i pasted earler, and ask for help there
<dobey> i don't know if any of the people that were involved with that port are on IRC here
<RAJU> i have already searched that same link...but no solution come
<RAJU> can u give the default password of this user account....Lois Mcqueen,toomas vilms
<dobey> as i said, there are no such accounts by default on ubuntu
<RAJU> ok
<RAJU> thanks
<RAJU> i have installed this build....raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<RAJU> from your site
<k1l> from what site?
<dobey> from what site?
<dobey> that did not come from ubuntu
<RAJU> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<dobey> and it's almost 4 years old
<dobey> you're going to have to paste the full url
<RAJU> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<dobey> that is a 404
<RAJU> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6ZauHCT1LSwOTBKMW0wRkR2VDg/edit?usp=sharing
<dobey> so you couldn't have gotten it there anytime recently
<RAJU> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6ZauHCT1LSwaFc3aV9IcGNYWnc/edit
<dobey> right, that is not ubuntu
<dobey> that's something someone put on google drive
<RAJU> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100
<dobey> like i said, you need to ask the people that made the port
<RAJU> i have got from this site's link
<dobey> and that wiki page has links to XDA threads
<dobey> you should go post in those threads and ask
<dobey> it is not an official port
<RAJU> ok
<dobey> and judging from the wiki page and such, it's not a port that has been touched in at least 3 years
<RAJU> ok
<dobey> so i'd sugest if you don't want to do the work to bring it back to life, you're probably better of just putting android back on your tablet
<Titi_> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-22
<cc> morning!
<rhalff> I want to buy an ubuntu phone, does it make sense to buy the Meizu pro 5, or should I just wait until a new model comes out.
<rhalff> The price seems very reasonable: http://meizusale.com/meizu-pro-5/meizu-pro-5-32gb-silver-black
<rhalff> Any other companies which are as active as them? https://github.com/meizuosc?tab=repositories
<albuntu> anyone?
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> one people have idea to manifest.xml
<horuxan> to motorola titan
<horuxan> in https://github.com/titan-aosp/android_device_motorola_titan
<horuxan> how to repo init ?
<horuxan> thanks
<p4rot> hi guys i would like to know if there is still some ubuntu touch build made for Nexus 5?
<dobey> p4rot: ubports.com has it
<horuxan> dobey,
<horuxan> hi
<horuxan> good afterning
<horuxan> man, im fastboot flash boot boot.img
<horuxan> and rootstoock-ng ......
<horuxan> on reboot, its done all
<horuxan> enter in bootloader
<horuxan> have idea to fix ?
<horuxan> boot.img from kitkat ?
<horuxan> fix it ?
<horuxan> thanks
<dobey> i don't know, no
<d4Rk_r4nG3r> i was hoping someone could help me with an issue i'm having with my ubuntu touch device
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-23
<makoman> Hello, i'm searching some .zip to flash unbuntu phone on my android recovery ? Anyone have a link ? Thanks!
<makoman> for nexus 4 !
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-24
<nathan> So... my m10 wasn't getting OTA14. It downloaded, but "installing" always lead to the recovery menu
<nathan> Tried to factory reset it, and now it boots into the ubuntu logo and then a black screen...
<nathan> Now I'm reading the page on  flashing the device... this is a lot more complicated than I would have expected
<nathan> and now "adb devices" lists nothing...
<nathan> can't mount it, can't boot it, can't see it with adb .... any ideas on what I can do?
<makoman> Hello, i'm searching some .zip to flash unbuntu phone on my android recovery ? Anyone have a link for nexus 4 (mako) ? Thanks!
<RPteA> Does anyone know how to get a location recognition? The location settings are ok. I use GPS. My phone is an aquaria E5 ubuntu edition. If i use uNav or an other tool that uses GPS it does not find my location.
<grottenolm> hallo
<grottenolm> i get a odys winpad 10 -- 2 in one
<grottenolm> is it possible to install ubuntu touch????
<grottenolm> and to use also the touchpad
<dobey> !devices grottenolm
<ubot5`> dobey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dobey> !devices | grottenolm
<ubot5`> grottenolm: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-25
<lugarius> Hello Mikaela
<lugarius> Hello everyone else
<Mikaela[m]> Mau Lugarius Albe, I am more of SailfishOS person, but idling here thanks to curiosity
<lugarius> I got an bq aquaris m10 for Christmas, that's why I am here
<Acou_Bass> i switch between ubuntu and sailfish quite often, love them both XD
<Acou_Bass> sailfish *right now* i believe is the better OS, but im more interested in ubuntu's direction so im sorta like... i want ubuntu to get better, so i keep trying it :D
